# Official Raw Discussion Thread 25/4/11



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Shakin' It Up
Don't miss the 2011 WWE Draft on the monumental April 25th edition Raw, live on USA Network at 9 p.m. ET. No Superstar, Diva or announcer is safe - are you ready for WWE to turn upside down? Check back with WWE.com for exclusive coverage.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Really looking forward to this Raw ... Orton definitely going to SmackDown. I also hope that ADR will stay on SmackDown.

Is this Raw the standard length or a Special 3 Hour event?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty sure it's 2 hours. 

Also, would I be right in saying that RAW starts in 13 hours and 20 mins? I always get mixed up with the time difference and such.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

It's 2 hours.
Orton is probably goin to Smackdown.
Also Daniel Bryan
ADR will stay Smackdown.
Um, dunno who might goto RAW...they don't really need anybody atm


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

12hours and 20minutes


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

This RAW should be good.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Its really hard to say who could go to Raw, but you know all i hope is that Wade Barrett goes to Raw with possibly Heath Slater (he needs to showcase his annoyance on the A show).


----------



## TheAwesomeOne95 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hell yeah I'm excited. This is going to be a great Raw. I want to Del Rio and Miz NOT to switch brands though. Miz needs to be on Raw and Del Rio on Smackdown. If they switch, that would suck


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton or Punk to Smackdown

Daniel Bryan to Smackdown

Sheamus to Smackdown

Wade Barrett to RAW


JR:



> @JRsBBQ, Jim Ross wrote the following about tomorrow's draft on Raw: "I'd be shocked if I return to wk'ly tv in any form on a regular basis. Draft could change my assumptions. I do miss Mon nites w/ King."


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

With only two hours i can expect them only to draft noteworthy names. If i can guess, Randy Orton will be the biggest name getting drafted tonight, Sheamus and Wade Barrett will probably swap brands as well. And as unlikely as this sounds, Triple H moving to SD will be an unexpected huge surprise too, he will be a massive boost to SmackDown brand, and potential HHH/Del Rio feud will be awesome.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my prediction for raw tonight.

The Miz beat Christian for draft pick then Kofi Kingston be draft to raw.

Alberto Del Rio beat Randy Orton for a draft pick then Randy Orton be draft to smackdown.

Nikki Bella and Brie Bella beat Beth Phoenix and Kelly Kelly for a draft pick then Beth Phoenix be draft to raw.

Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov beat Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel for two draft pick then Wade Barrett be draft to raw and Drew McIntyre be draft to raw.

Kane vs CM Punk for draft pick.

battle royal for two draft pick.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

As long as tonight's Raw is better than last weeks I will be happy. Hoping at least Cena OR Orton get traded to Smackdown.

And please keep Kofi Kingston off Raw, I don't need to see his stupid gurning at 2am in the morning.


----------



## easter (Jun 24, 2007)

is tonights raw 3 hours??


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

I think the only real shocking pick tonight would be John Cena to SmackDown which just seems so unlikely. They better not screw SmackDown over like they usually do and give it some star power. 

Also with the way things are going, ADR seems likely to go to RAW.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I really cant see Miz going to SD, infact it wont happen, Vince will want Miz on the 'A show'.

Orton going to SD is a cert, dont see ADR going anywhere, Barrett will prob move to SD also.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I really cant see Miz going to SD, infact it wont happen, Vince will want Miz on the 'A show'.
> 
> Orton going to SD is a cert, dont see ADR going anywhere, _*Barrett will prob move to SD also*_.


That shizzle already happened dude


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't know if Sin Cara will go to Smackdown. Randy Orton will definitley go to Smackdown while Del Rio or The Miz will probably make the switch.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Rhodes, Alberto Del Rio and Kofi Kingston to Smackdown

Orton, The Miz and Daniel Bryan to RAW


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cena to Smackdown you heard it here first.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Always nice to see the draft. Usual people that hop brands year to year will again make the switch. Think ADR will goto Raw with Orton going the other way to Smackdown. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Smackdown is in desperate need of some new faces so I hope they get a good rub in the draft.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They really should get two picks per match instead of one. Makes it more exciting if you ask me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Orton/Sheamus/Bryan to Smackdown, Kofi/Barrett to Raw to restart their pushes.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm confused. Why isn't tonight's show 3 hours?


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cena will be staying on Raw, they won't move him to SD knowing that he will be in a big storyline with the Rock, and that can only happen on Raw. Anyway, I predict:
Sin Cara to Smackdown
Daniel Bryan to Smackdown
Randy Orton to Smackdown
Kelly Kelly to Raw
Jack Swagger to Raw

Then maybe a switch between Sheamus and Barrett to swap champions on the show


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Everybody is saying that Barrett and Sheamus will swap brands and change the mid-card titles but nobody mentioned the possibility of one of them surrendering their titles if they are drafted. I wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus gets drafted to Smackdown and surrenders the US Championship. Or maybe both guys will face off at Extreme Rules and the loser must surrender his title to RAW.


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

TKOW said:


> I'm confused. Why isn't tonight's show 3 hours?


Tough enough is on so they only have time for 2 hours


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope they change the format of the whole thing. The 'winner's brand gets a pick' has been used for a while now and it is kind of ilogical.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Swerve: Nobody gets drafted tonight.

Hoping for some good interpromotional matches, though.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

I feel like the Draft should be after Extreme Rules.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope the draft gives a valid reason for both the Nexus and the Corre to break up.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

wasnt the draft last year only a week after wrestlemania?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

kiss the stick said:


> wasnt the draft last year only a week after wrestlemania?


I believe so.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Would be nice to see Barrett back on raw. IC title hasn't been on raw for a while so it would be good to see it back. Plus Barrett is a great heal.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

bread1202000 said:


> Cena to Smackdown you heard it here first.


NO CHANCE IN HELL.Mark my words & tally it after a few hours.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope Drew will be drafted to raw along with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

RAW IS ON FOR 3 HOURS TONIGHT AND STARTS AN HOUR EARLIER THATN USUAL SO THATS AT 8 EST AND IN THE UK AND IRELAND ITS AT 1 .


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Domingo said:


> I hope Drew will be drafted to raw along with Kelly Kelly.


Drew won't be used on RAW. Especially with Punk and Miz around.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> RAW IS ON FOR 3 HOURS TONIGHT AND STARTS AN HOUR EARLIER THATN USUAL SO THATS AT 8 EST AND IN THE UK AND IRELAND ITS AT 1 .


Not on the sky planner it isn't.

It says it starts at 2am GMT and finishes at 4am.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll ok it Kenny jobber but next time get permission.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

The draft gets more irrelevant by the year anyway really. I always look forward to it but then it seems to be that if you feel like it, you can hope from brand to brand as you wish as Del Rio has done.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

After the draft this is how I want the top ten guys on each show....

*Smackdown Top Ten*

Randy Orton
Rey Mysterio
Christian
Daniel Bryan
Alberto del Rio
Wade Barrett
Drew McIntyre
Sheamus
Chris Jericho (when he returnes)
Mason Ryan (monster push) and Zack Ryder (face turn). 

*Raw Top Ten*

John Cena
The Miz
CM Punk
Undertaker
Triple H
Kane
Big Show
Jack Swagger
Cody Rhodes
Kofi Kingston


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

RAW will on at its usual time tonight and Tough Enough is still scheduled to show right before RAW as usual, so lets end the "3-Hour" rumors. Besides, they would have said "3 hours" last week when they advertised the draft.

I just really hope that they do shake things up because it certainly needs to be done on both shows.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Draft Predictions*

*Raw Picks*

Alberto Del Rio
WWE Tag Team Champions Kane & The Big Show
Jack Swagger
Kofi Kingston

*Raw Supplemental Draft*

Tyler Reks
Beth Pheonix
Layla & Michelle McCool

*Smackdown Picks*

Randy Orton
WWE United States Champion Sheamus*
R-Truth
Santino Marella
Daniel Bryan

*Smackdown Supplimental Draft*
Zack Ryder
Mark Henry
Primo
William Regal
Ted Dibiase
Evan Bourne
DH Smith

*Providing he (Or Wade Barrett) lose the Championship at Extreme Rules to a non-draftee


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I look forward to RAW this week, I always like the draft shows and it's always nice to see both brands freshen up a little with more feuds and matches becoming availale on each. It's quite an exciting time because after Extreme Rules, al ot of new things could begin. My picks:

TO SMACKDOWN

The Miz
John Morrison
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan

TO RAW

Alberto Del Rio
Jack Swagger
Wade Barrett
Kofi Kingston


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i see both trent barreta and justin gabriel going to RAW to boost up the face department with high flyers.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i see both trent barreta and justin gabriel going to RAW to boost up the face department with high flyers.


Trent Berreta? The guy barely has a chance on Smackdown.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Trent Berreta? The guy barely has a chance on Smackdown.


yeah but he's on the smackdown tour so he's safe ... besides with a snap of a finger the wwe can make a guy who barely wins and is barely on tv, win a lot and be on every week.

how awesome would it be to start a mini feud by having barreta get pinned and then he turns out to be the draft pick and he goes crazy on the wrestler who defeated him

barreta has the moveset than can make the crowd get behind him


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> yeah but he's on the smackdown tour so he's safe ... besides with a snap of a finger the wwe can make a guy who barely wins and is barely on tv, win a lot and be on every week.
> 
> how awesome would it be to start a mini feud by having barreta get pinned and then he turns out to be the draft pick and he goes crazy on the wrestler who defeated him
> 
> barreta has the moveset than can make the crowd get behind him


He's safe because he's on the tour? How do you know they are not jobbing him before he gets released?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It will be an interesting show to say the least lol. The midcard draft!! I'm fully expecting Orton to go to SD here. If not I'll be surprised tbh. SD needs a top face and sending Miz would be a HUGE mistake imo. He just fits on Raw and it would be silly to move him. If they don't move Orton I can totally see HHH returning to fill the gap until they get the ball rolling on a new face for the show. We live in mysterious times lol.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Traditionally, there are three or four people that get traded and then never even appear on their new brand, due to getting fired. Trent Barretta could easily be one of those guys this time.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

I see tons of people putting up their draft lists but lets be serious for a second.

If Del Rio goes to Raw, you are saying Christian is winning the title. The Miz is not going to Smackdown, he is too much a heel on Raw.

In general mid carders go to smackdown to become High midcarders, then go back to Raw to become top stars. The vets stay on Smackdown, taker/big show/rey/kane while they put over youngers guys for easy credibility.

Keep that in mind if you want to fathom a legitimate guess. 

Also always one big name gets traded from both brans. I think the favorite choice here is Randy, that way Raw loses that air of Randy Cena matches that always looms in the background of any WWE title fued. But who could come from Smackdown to Raw. Taker could be used as a throw away if they wanted (he isn't active on SD anyway). 

Titles could possibly switch this round but its doubtful they are breaking up the Corre or New Nexus without them disbanding themselves and you cant have both heel stables on the same brand, its too many guys. 

I thought prior to English Raw that R-truth was going back to Smackdown but now it could be much less likely.

IMO Possible Candidates:
Daniel Bryan
Evan Bourne
Jack Swagger
Drew McIntyre
Cody Rhodes
Kofi Kingston
Sheamus (losing the championship at Extreme Rules)
Zack Ryder (in the supplemental draft of course)
Triple H
Kane
Santino
Ted Dibiase (supplemental) 

I dont know about Divas, they need to unify and crossbrand that division already...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

These are the guys that I think will stay on their brands.

*RAW*

John Cena- He's the #1 guy in WWE. He's going nowhere.
The Miz- His character is better suited for RAW.
R-Truth- Just had one of the most successful heel turns in a while. Why move him?
John Morrison- A feud with a heel R-Truth could be interesting.
Triple H- Not really active but he will remain in the top brand.
Sin Cara- They have invested on him a lot. He will improve and will stay in the A show.
CM Punk- Who will he feud with on Smackdown?

*Smackdown*

Christian- He's better on Smackdown by far.
Rey Mysterio- RAW has Sin Cara. Smackdown keeps Rey Mysterio.
Wade Barrett- He just switched to Smackdown. What's the point of moving him to RAW behind Miz and CM Punk?
Alberto del Rio- The guy is simply not ready for RAW.
Drew McIntyre- I don't know why people are predicting him moving to RAW. I still believe he needs another year on Smackdown.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

DaGhost said:


> I dont know about Divas, they need to unify and crossbrand that division already...


I thought they had.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

To SD:

CM Punk
The Miz
Daniel Bryan
Zack Ryder

To RAW:
ADR
Wade Barrett
Jack Swagger



Would be pretty happy with these. Unfortunately I have a gut feeling that Drew Mcintyre the boring drone will move to RAW.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus with the loser surrendering his championship and being drafted to the other brand. That sets up up a tournament with the two finalist facing off at Over The Limit for either the US Title or IC Title.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena goes to SD and I mark out like a maniac!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

The Haiti Kid said:


> I thought they had.


I meant to say no more smackdown divas and raw divas just divas and they appear on either show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn. The more I think about it the more I really hope that they don't draft Miz. He's the only guy they have pushed well since the so called 'youth movement' and I honestly feel like moving him to SD will be a big _big_ mistake. DON'T DO IT VINCE! DON'T DO IT!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

According to Brie Bella, Eve can't challenge here if she moves to Smackdown. I thought the point of unifying the titles was to make the divas division united. Go figure.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't see why Kane and Big Show would move as they are currently the tag team champions, hence meaning they can appear on both shows.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

skyman101 said:


> I don't see why Kane and Big Show would move as they are currently the tag team champions, hence meaning they can appear on both shows.


Their veteran presence can be useful on RAW.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

is it 3 hours tonight?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

bboy said:


> is it 3 hours tonight?


No just two hours.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> No just three hours.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry I meant two lolz


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

bboy said:


> is it 3 hours tonight?


No, Tough Enough is on.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Read the previous posts. Tough Enough will be on tonight and RAW will only be two hours. RAW probably wont ever have a 3 hour special until this season of Tough Enough is done, which is currently using the timeslot that WWE uses for a 3 hour RAW.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Goldberg please,


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I love draft night! I know it doesn't really matter, but it's just one of the fun events that WWE actually does these days.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Want to see where FCW clone #56, sorry Dolph Ziggler, goes from here. 

Smackdown needs more faces from this draft, probably Orton.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mr.English said:


> Goldberg please,


Batista!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Batista!


Both?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Where are the Goldberg return rumours coming from?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> Where are the Goldberg return rumours coming from?


Some guy posted a thread saying that there was a reported rumor of his return, but he offered no link and the thread was locked.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

GOLDBERG i hope he comes back
i'd mark the fuck out


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> Some guy posted a thread saying that there was a reported rumor of his return, but he offered no link and the thread was locked.


ha in other words, nowhere. fpalm


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Can they please for the love of God send Michael Cole to Smackdown? I can't last much longer having to listen to him AND vickie guererro.

and I can't wait for Sheamus to win the WWE championship tonight.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cole already commentates on SmackDown.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

NateTahGreat said:


> Both?


How about some Lashley pointing at people as well?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Cole is the safest person on the roster tonight since he is on both shows already. I'm sure that he will brag about that tonight. lol.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ownage™ said:


> Cole already commentates on SmackDown.


Good god, I really feel for the one's who watch both shows, I can hardly tolerate him for 3 hours a week. I'll change my plea to a permant place on Smackdown without doing Raw too then :')


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Final Predictions for tonight's draft

John Morrison to Smackdown
R-Truth to Smackdown
Sheamus to Smackdown
The Miz to Smackdown
Randy Orton to Smackdown
Daniel Bryan to Smackdown
Alberto Del Rio to RAW
Wade Barrett to RAW
Kofi Kingston to RAW
Big Show to RAW
Drew McIntyre to RAW
Cody Rhodes to RAW

Smackdown will come out on top this year.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish Cole would get drafted to Mars. I know hes supposed to be this way but hes just so overdoes his act. He needs to tone it down to about a 2.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Battle Royal for 2 Draft Picks kicking off Raw tonight.

WWE's Twitter.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Good way to start the show. I'm guessing they'll end the show with two picks as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> Battle Royal for 2 Draft Picks kicking off Raw tonight.
> 
> WWE's Twitter.


They usually do the Battle Royal last and reveal the BIG pick lol. I really hope something epic goes down tonight. COME BACK VINCE!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> They usually do the Battle Royal last and reveal the BIG pick lol. I really hope something epic goes down tonight. COME BACK VINCE!


This, or a Chris Jericho return which doesn't seem likely I do smell some epicness happening before the PPV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Even though I'm hype for the draft I'm still counting the days until the brands finally become one.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Scripts for tonight's 2011 WWE Draft edition of Monday Night Raw in Raleigh do not specifically state where talents are being drafted to in an attempt to keep the moves from leaking before the show airs live tonight reports PWInsider.com. *


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

smackdown should win the Battle Royal then Randy Orton be draft to smackdown and The Miz be draft to smackdown.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> This, or a Chris Jericho return which doesn't seem likely I do smell some epicness happening before the PPV.


I just want something big to go down. I'm getting bored of Raw lately.



The Haiti Kid said:


> *Scripts for tonight's 2011 WWE Draft edition of Monday Night Raw in Raleigh do not specifically state where talents are being drafted to in an attempt to keep the moves from leaking before the show airs live tonight reports PWInsider.com. *


What? This doesn't even make sense. If you are on Raw and you are getting drafted there's only one place you can go lol.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

There is a battle royal?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds like they're making the Draft a mystery to everyone they can, *Starbuck*. I imagine all of the Smackdown talent is there tonight backstage, but that doesn't necessarily mean they'll be drafted. That way nobody knows for sure. As CM Punk likes to say about WWE creative, everything is fundamentally ruled by a need-to-know basis.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Haiti Kid said:


> *Scripts for tonight's 2011 WWE Draft edition of Monday Night Raw in Raleigh do not specifically state where talents are being drafted to in an attempt to keep the moves from leaking before the show airs live tonight reports PWInsider.com. *


PWInsider always come up with some bullshit when they dont know shit.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Randy Orton desperately needs to go to SD. I also think it might be great to move the WWE championship to SD and the Heavyweight title to Raw just for something new.
Highly unlikely thats gonna happen though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Very excited for tonight's TE and Raw.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we are gonna be in for a shocker or two tonight. WWE are keeping who will move in this draft a pretty big secret this year. They may not even know themselves are probably finalizing who will move hours before this thing even starts. The number one picks I want to happen are Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan to Smackdown. Randy Orton has done it all on RAW, and he's starting to get stale with his face character. Daniel Bryan on the other hand needs to go there so his career can be resurrected and he can do what he does best every week there, wrestle and put on fantastic matches.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWE better not have someone like Sin Cara get drafted. It'll be like christian last year all over again. He was a "free agent", they placed him on one brand, not too long later, he gets drafted to the other brand, so its basically a wasted pick.


Orton,Sheamus,Bryan,Bourne I'd love to see on SD
Kofi,McIntyre,Rhodes would be great for Raw

I really see SD losing depth but gaining starpower in this draft. So guys who've been in the main event like Orton,Sheamus go to SD to fill their main event scene but Raw gets SDs depth guys like kofi,mcintyre,rhodes.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Draft Orton to Smackdown


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Sin Cara needs to go over to SD, so they can edit out all his botching.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CM Punk might get drafted to Smackdown because his contract is up this year and he hasn't resigned and WWE might not want to invest on someone who has no interest in staying long term.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> CM Punk might get drafted to Smackdown because his contract is up this year and he hasn't resigned and WWE might not want to invest on someone who has no interest in staying long term.


CM Punk would be a huge shocker because he is basically the top heel on RAW right now next to The Miz. Wherever he ends up he will be the top heel on that brand. I would even consider him the top heel in the company at this point in time. I think it makes sense for the top heel in the company to stay on RAW, same with Cena being the top face in the company.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> CM Punk would be a huge shocker because he is basically the top heel on RAW right now next to The Miz. Wherever he ends up he will be the top heel on that brand. I would even consider him the top heel in the company at this point in time. I think it makes sense for the top heel in the company to stay on RAW, same with Cena being the top face in the company.


For us CM Punk is the top heel in WWE. However, he is behind The Miz and Del Rio as far as WWE is concerned.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CM Punk is getting relegated to midcard. It's pretty obvious. He has had literally 0 presence on RAW since Wrestlemania, and even before that he was getting owned by Orton.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

To be honest I have to agree that Punk will be downgraded to mid-card. I don't think WWE creative has any intentions of giving CM Punk a WWE Championship reign anytime soon.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Optikk said:


> CM Punk is getting relegated to midcard. It's pretty obvious. He has had literally 0 presence on RAW since Wrestlemania, and even before that he was getting owned by Orton.


Punk isn't getting relegated at all. He was in the #2 Raw feud before WM and is currently taking on the #2 face in the WWE. They clealry think highly of him.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> GOLDBERG i hope he comes back
> i'd mark the fuck out


LOL, wtf?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> LOL, wtf?


There are like 4 Goldberg returns tonight threads...there are rumors he is coming back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatever happens tonight Daniel Bryan MUST go to Smackdown in order for his career to get back on track. He is the number 1 guy I want to see get moved tonight. He has so much potential and it's going to be a shame if he stays on RAW. He's probably praying to god right now that he gets moved over there tonight, he knows he isn't doing shit right now where he is.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton to get picked first tonight.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

metty31 said:


> There are like 4 Goldberg returns tonight threads...there are rumors he is coming back.



Fuck, really?

Completely missed that, anything legit?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Fuck, really?
> 
> Completely missed that, anything legit?


No....dirt sheets without links...lol.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Is Vince going to be on tv tonight? Does he usually host the drafts...I forgot.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I just hope that once Orton becomes World Heavyweight Champion on Smackdown, he doesn't become a victim of the World Title's injury curse.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton to get picked first tonight.


I really hope so those are very good moves. As long as Orton isn't always hogging the main event as a face I will gladly welcome him over on Smackdown. Orton needs to get in a feud with Cody Rhodes his career has really been taking off these past couple months and him going over Orton in a feud could move him up the card and give him a ton of credibility.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ted DiBiase must be praying backstage.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I always look forward to the WWE draft every year, it always makes RAW that much more enjoyable. I'm also always interested to see who gets drafted. I'm going to say that Orton will for sure get drafted to Smackdown seeing as how they need someone to fill the spot of #1 face on the blue brand now that Edge is retired.

I don't know about anyone else, though. I can't see Barrett being moved to RAW since he was just put on Smackdown in the fall. Though, it could still happen. If that's the case, then I'd like to see Sheamus drafted to Smackdown, resulting in the U.S. Title and Intercontinental Title both switching brands also. I don't think Del Rio or the Miz will be drafted, like some are saying. I don't see the WWE Title and World Title switching brands.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Ted DiBiase must be praying backstage.


I think Daniel Bryan is as well.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish WWE posted a full list of matches before the Draft so that it would be easier to predict who goes where.

That said, SmackDown is winning the opening battle royale and will earn two draft picks; one of which will be Orton.

I'll guess the other one will be Daniel Bryan.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

What kind of deplorable shit are they gonna make JR do tonight?


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Everyone can deny it all they want but Miz NEEDS to go SD. There is nothing left for him on RAW other then for Orton and Cena to get revenge on him and both finally beat him but other than that there is nothing left. Think about it there's just nothing left for him on RAW.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> What kind of deplorable shit are they gonna make JR do tonight?


Draft him to NXT.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> What kind of deplorable shit are they gonna make JR do tonight?


Draft him to TNA.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Inertia said:


> Draft him to NXT.




BAHH GAWD!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

HullKogan said:


> BAHH GAWD!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

metty31 said:


> Is Vince going to be on tv tonight? Does he usually host the drafts...I forgot.


He doesn't host them, but it would be nice to have a Vince sighting tonight. His presence usually gives the show a bit of a bigger feel.

Last year the main two movements I wanted, I got: Cody and Christian to SmackDown. Worked pretty good for both (Christian a bit later). My main hope this year is Daniel Bryan to SmackDown. The best wrestler in the company on the wrestling show? Sounds about right to me. Everything else is give or take. It'd be cool to see Ryder moved, but I think he could work on Raw, he just needs some damn TV time. Orton, I'd be fine either way, and as for Miz, I don't see why they'd move him unless they moved Del Rio to Raw as well? SmackDown needs faces right now, and I don't see Miz turning any time soon.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

HullKogan said:


> BAHH GAWD!


 lmfao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

jasonviyavong said:


> Everyone can deny it all they want but Miz NEEDS to go SD. There is nothing left for him on RAW other then for Orton and Cena to get revenge on him and both finally beat him but other than that there is nothing left. Think about it there's just nothing left for him on RAW.


Currently, yes, but they can draft people OVER to RAW for him to feud with. It works both ways, you know.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

My prediction Orton/Bryan/Cole/Ryder to smackdown. Mcintyre/Rhodes/1 member of the corre to raw


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Dont be surprised if Orton looks different tonight. Ive been looking at the pics from this past week's UK tour on the WWE site and hes got a lot of facial scruff on him. Maybe he forgot his shaver for the tour.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Xposin said:


> My prediction Orton/Bryan/Cole/Ryder to smackdown. Mcintyre/*Rhodes*/1 member of the corre to raw


If that happens, he should get used to hand out his paper bags on Superstars from now on.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

If Orton grew a true beard, I think I'd actually respect him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> Dont be surprised if Orton looks different tonight. Ive been looking at the pics from this past week's UK tour on the WWE site and hes got a lot of facial scruff on him. Maybe he forgot his shaver for the tour.


Orton with a beard would be epic.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

why hasn't punkers signed a new deal yet?  where else would he go to wrestle? 
i know he has friends in TNA, but surely not? :shocked:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Xposin said:


> My prediction Orton/Bryan/*Cole*/Ryder to smackdown. Mcintyre/Rhodes/1 member of the corre to raw


Cole calls both shows already. What would this really accomplish unless it meant he was leaving Raw altogether?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> why hasn't punkers signed a new deal yet?  where else would he go to wrestle?
> i know he has friends in TNA, but surely not? :shocked:


I don't see him going to TNA. Especially with the dislike between him and Jeff Hardy. Aside from AJ Styles and Kurt Cripple I can't see anyone in TNA that he can have an entertaining feud with him.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If WWE ends up making a stupid move like sending Christian to RAW we riot. This years draft has a lot of hype let's hope we are not disappointed guys.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

cena should be drafted to nxt


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The crowd is abuzz here in the RBC center and people are starting to pack in. Should be a good RAW


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

From Goldberg's twitter:



> Sorry guys but I have nothing to do with the WWE...... hence it is impossible that I am or ever will be the "GM"


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

When is this shit starting again?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sky high said:


> When is this shit starting again?



in 50 mins brah


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sky sports 3 in the uk right now is WWE vintage. Gold dust v HHH


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

sky high said:


> When is this shit starting again?


If its so 'Shit' why would you be interested ?


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> If its so 'Shit' why would you be interested ?


?
It's a synonym for "show".


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Sky sports 3 in the uk right now is WWE vintage. Gold dust v HHH


I'm watching it :lmao :lmao triple h back then used to look and act funny


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

You know the crowd is good when JTG gets a huge pop...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

greaz taker! said:


> I'm watching it :lmao :lmao triple h back then used to look and act funny


Yeah I remember his old promos. And **** at the size of Chyna lol


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

sky high said:


> ?
> It's a synonym for "show".


Where the hell do u come from ?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

And tyson kidd with huge heat...not a bad match so far tho


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

all I'm hoping fr is michael cole being drafted to 1 show only.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit, draft night...i totally forgot


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Yeah I remember his old promos. And **** at the size of Chyna lol


ye she was a beast lol I hear a rumour that she raped x pac back in the 90's  lol i duno how much of that was true though


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

orton is going to smackdown i can feel it


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so i was going to comment on the draft RAW usually being 3 hours, but with how the show has been going the past few weeks....im glad it's only 2 hours.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Sky sports 3 in the uk right now is WWE vintage. Gold dust v HHH


Triple H was so skinny back then. He must have really worked out hard since then. :side:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

iMac said:


> Triple H was so skinny back then. He must have really worked out hard since then. :side:


sir, may i make a formal request that you post AT LEAST once per page tonight? i really could not care less what you say, i just want to see your sig as much as possible.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> sir, may i make a formal request that you post AT LEAST once per page tonight? i really could not care less what you say, i just want to see your sig as much as possible.


:lmao:lmao:lmao(Y)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> orton is going to smackdown i can feel it


Drinking tonight Jordo?

Got a bottle of Jack Daniels that's starting to go down quite well


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I want Orton to go to Smackdown.




Because I don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> sir, may i make a formal request that you post AT LEAST once per page tonight? i really could not care less what you say, i just want to see your sig as much as possible.


I'll try my best.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

iMac said:


> I'll try my best.


hahahaha WIN!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't think i'll manage to stay awake through all of Raw tonight. I'll watch the first 2 drafts or something then i'll go to bed. I just can't stay awake long enough.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

♠Chip♠;9627665 said:


> Don't think i'll manage to stay awake through all of Raw tonight. I'll watch the first 2 drafts or something then i'll go to bed. I just can't stay awake long enough.


good stuff will be on youtube/wwe.com tomorrow anyway


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Drinking tonight Jordo?
> 
> Got a bottle of Jack Daniels that's starting to go down quite well


Sure am buddy got a ltr of jack for easter so am halfway down that buddy


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Sure am buddy got a ltr of jack for easter so am halfway down that buddy


Pfft that's nothing, got myself a 2 Litre bottle of Coca Cola here, finished half of it already and starting to feel a bit drunk.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jordo said:


> Sure am buddy got a ltr of jack for easter so am halfway down that buddy


Sounds good, although not sure what ill be like at 4am in the morning if im drinking at this rate


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> I want Orton to go to Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, and if he has a beard, that can stay on Raw... haha


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

damn i thought this started in 10 mins. whats happened so far?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> damn i thought this started in 10 mins. whats happened so far?


Nothing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> damn i thought this started in 10 mins. whats happened so far?


Raw hasn't started yet, but will in ten mins so you're ok.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> damn i thought this started in 10 mins. whats happened so far?


you what son? it ain't started yet lol it does begin in 10mins


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> damn i thought this started in 10 mins. whats happened so far?


You're right, It does


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ah i just saw this thread had heaps of replies, i assumed it started. my bad.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Boy! Another Draft after countless weeks of SmackDown guys appearing on Raw. 

Great. Let's make sure the BRAND SEPARATION stays intact ok!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They didn't show him throwing salt at Bret, what the fuck?


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

LariatSavage said:


> Me too, and if he has a beard, that can stay on Raw... haha


A beard changes everything. Orton with beard = main event push on Raw. Without beard = rot on SD.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stream plz?


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

Can anyone send me a raw link via pm? If i'm not breaking the rules. thanks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Starting off with the battle royal..intersting


ah...so Trish is giving Miss America the "cold shoulder"


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw going to be amazing tonight mark my words it will be awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i hope this stream is the right one..


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I've only seen the end of Tough Enough these last two weeks, but I get the feeling that Austin is hoping to fuck that hot chick who was just eliminated.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Gogogo!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

IT'S ME AUSTIN


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Boookah was about to go sucka on the guy


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

omg its startin


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go.

going to play a drinking gameevery draft pick im downing a double shot of Jack Daniels


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Here we go!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd love it if the Raw GM was drafted and they should a graphic on the titantron of the Raw GM podium!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Geek battle royal already started.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

starting off with a bang I see


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BATTLE ROYAL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane wins it for smackdwon


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

what the hell when did this start?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

quick


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we goooooooooo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn pretty random start.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Battle of the gingers!!!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Starting with a bang.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"The entire atmosphere"

tv 14 mark my words


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting opener!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank fuck we're not starting off with Cole again.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell? Starting the show in the middle of a battle royal?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

starting with BR in progress,nice!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

Battle Royal?

Better start to RAW than smoking Truth.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

leon79 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> going to play a drinking gameevery draft pick im downing a double shot of Jack Daniels


I'll do you one better. 

Have a shot every time the words "draft pick" are said. :side:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

fuck yeah, bragigng rights!


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

"I hate you Michael Cole"

haha


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

bye bye kane


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Everybody gets the jobber entrance!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GO SMACKDOWN they need it


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Not a good sign. A clusterfuck to start off Raw. 

Fail!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone see Ryder out there?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

LolKane


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wade barrett to win


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

A WILD JOBBER FEST APPEARS!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

VRsick said:


> kane wins it for smackdwon


nope lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gesh guess i was pretty wrong


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

VRsick said:


> kane wins it for smackdwon


That prediction worked out well.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A battle royal with a bunch of jobbers. What a way to start RAW.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wb koslov


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

khali selling about as well as week old bologna


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Show, we can cleary see you head butting your hand.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we get an ECW Shirt for Jobbing Mark Henry for shits and giggles?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

frekaing knew this draft was going to be rushed, 2 hour drafts sucks, should have been 3 hours,


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Big Show wins in 5 minutes calling it


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet some goob like Santino or Heath Slater will win...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

how did kane go from world champ to this?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol @ Khali


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can Khali just retire already?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Havent seen some of these people in a while.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

When they first showed the battle royal first thing i noticed was sheamus fighting heath slater gingers kicking each other ass smh


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

how many jobber battle royals is the WWE gonna have this year? they had one on SmackDown like 2 weeks ago and the WM one.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

y was bryan humping mcintyres shoulder?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Omigosh, Yoshi!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sting will win the BR


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hmmm McIntyre winning would be a good start for a run on RAW


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm a mcintyre danielson feud could be good.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

and rumple neck is gone


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> how did kane go from world champ to this?


He's Kane. That's his thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

domination


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BIZ ZEKE GONE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Zeke's gone.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

TKOW said:


> I'll do you one better.
> 
> Have a shot every time the words "draft pick" are said. :side:


Have a shot on every Sin Cara botch, double if he botches his trampoline entrance or moonsault.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone see Ryder out there?


Nope.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

wheres zack ryder???


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

YES CM punk is def Big time he isn't in this midcard rumble. Smackdown def needs this hopefully Kofi wins it for them


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Where is your Zach Ryder?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

MARK MY WORDS TODAY WILL BE.....











THE SAME AS EVERY OTHER BAD RAW.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Good way to start RAW_


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Smackdown wins it and Bryan is drafted.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They still have those shirts from the Bragging Rights ppv?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Chris Masters botch?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sheamus reminds me of the canadien flag


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What's the point of this?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Did that look like Master's botched that elimination? Looks like he slipped to me. rofl


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao heath


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

C'mon Cody!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fpalm @ yoshi tatsu outlastinga nyone that's been eliminated so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ted acting like he did something there.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo Where the fuck are you!?!?!?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

2008 mention


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

anyone else notice how awkawrd diabiase looked waiting toget backdropped over by kofi


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

how does tatsu last longer than barrett?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

shit Smackdown is losing!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> wheres zack ryder???


Main eventing.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

mayo to win


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Come'on Cody!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dibiase sighting.. 

how dare they bury hhh's attack on dibiase few weeks ago.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the sight of Daniel Bryan and Cody Rhodes going at it. They should feud in the future.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i want to see a brodus and henry tag team


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> Woo Woo Woo Where the fuck are you!?!?!?


Shooting another youtube video.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> Woo Woo Woo Where the fuck are you!?!?!?


Bad news when you can't even make it into the battle royal.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cody and Show to win it.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o god these announcers are talking too much about world champions being drafted, yup the miz is moving to smackdown


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SCOTLAND FOREVAH


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Should Nexus really be representing Raw?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The Rock drafted from RAW to Smackdown in 2002??


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Have a feeling that a champion is gonna get drafted. They keep mentioning it


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

sweeeet wait to go drew


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone see the Woo Woo Woo sign?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan is still in it!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wheres wade barrett? eliminated already? 

sheamuss gonee


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

7 minutes in, ad break. piss off


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

makes a change to start raw without a boring promo though


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotta please those ads!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That Drew. *swoon*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheamus is gone.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ad break...

rest holds everyone


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Boring start to the show if I'm honest. And to make matters worse it's a commercial break ALREADY.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Santino still in it pains me


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

commercial awesome fuck that wrestling stuff


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

big show to win?

eff off


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

iMac said:


> Bad news when you can't even make it into the battle royal.


Ye of little faith. Ryder has bigger fish to fry.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Going to come back to Big show vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Mark Henry is a retard LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Calm down guys, they're saving Ryder for one of the main eventer vs main eventer matches later on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Commercial break with like 3 members of each team left. Feels like Impact.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mason Ryan and Big Show as the final two.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

No Zack Ryder in a jobber-filled battle royal. Bad signs


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ZeGermanz said:


> Ye of little faith. Ryder has bigger fish to fry.


Yeah he can't be on the catering team AND wrestle!


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

since ryder isnt in this match, maybe he has a bbetter match. tnat, or he will job to horsnwoggle


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> shit Smackdown is losing!


McIntyre.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

planetarydeadlock said:


> No Zack Ryder in a jobber-filled battle royal. Bad signs


Zach Ryder is a main eventer, not a jobber.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The JPH said:


> Boring start to the show if I'm honest. And to make matters worse it's a commercial break ALREADY.


Seriously. I hate the "random drafting" of stars to the stores. I loved when the GM's of each show made their draft picks so that when you knew who went #1 over all, was the best...like a real sports draft. This shit is just a half assed, wanna-be version.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Santino is going to win.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Calm down guys, they're saving Ryder for one of the main eventer vs main eventer matches later on.


Or for the draft pick that competes with the draft of the champion.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

zack ryder is the next rock so he is too good for this jobfest.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Why do people care about ryder so much?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ring empty when we return


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

planetarydeadlock said:


> No Zack Ryder in a jobber-filled battle royal. Bad signs


Well I didn't see Justin Gabriel in there and he's technically a jobber so could it be Ryder/Gabriel tonight? Is Ryder even officially on a brand other than Superstars?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jobbers lol


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at mason ryans hair.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ryder was on Superstars, click for the best spoiler you'll read all year:



Spoiler: Superstars result



*Zack Ryder vs. DH Smith - Ryder WINS!!!! via pinfall.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

It would be awesome for AmDrag to be relevant some day.

Boo McIntyre out.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Damn You Big Show!! You Killed Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

"We want Ryder chants" will happen soon.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I would already call it the best raw ever if show is gone when we get back


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bye bye you scottish ******


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

lol at kofi botch


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice botch Kofi


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Biggest stars get drafted first?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Haha Kofi Mason botch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at kofi missing that hit


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Santino, NOOOO!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Why do people care about ryder so much?


I think the better question is..."Why don't more people care about Ryder?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kofi with the axe-handle that barely grazed Mason.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

kofi botch


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

THE COBRA IS DEAD!

THE COBRA IS DEAD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love you Kofi but...:lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel Bryan to SmackDown hopefully


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cobra turnaround!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Self Cobra'd.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Show reverses the Cobra. Rofl.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

crazy reversal on that cobra lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's go Bryan!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NOOO CODY


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

daniel bryan lasting in this battle royal


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Mason Ryan to get a monster push plz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Smackdown...definitely needs this.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Sounds good, although not sure what ill be like at 4am in the morning if im drinking at this rate


smashed?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Out...lasted longer I thought he'd be


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

BEST RAW MOMENT IN YEARS LOOLOLOLOL

"why you cobra yerself? why you cobra yerself?"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Why is Mason Ryan dripping in grease?


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

ryan owns


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

And this is when Bigshow reveals he is wearing a Raw shirt and throws Kofi over the top rope


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

KingShow!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Let's go Kofi!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Mason Ryan wins; RAW gets Wade Barrett and Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't know Mason was in the Battle Royal till now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't screw this up Kofi :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Smackdown has it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

batista to win this


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Why is Mason Ryan dripping in grease?


That's not grease. Mason Ryan is Pussy Magnet 2.0.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

bourne vs kofi looks great


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wtf combo is this


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ryan's winning this,unfortunately.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Buckley said:


> And this is when Bigshow reveals he is wearing a Raw shirt and throws Kofi over the top rope


Hah I was just thinking about that.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ryan is going to get pushed to the moon.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mason botch


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nobody gives a fuck about Big Show and Mason in the corner!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

That Bourne/Kofi spot was epic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God Mason is horrible.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm glad Bourne and Kingston are getting some time to shine.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Clearly, we need a Bourne Vs. Kofi Match.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

bourne in final four :lmao:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk gets drafted ...call it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well Evan's dead.

And Mason's terrible in the ring.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Batista eliminated


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Smackdown wins. Orton is the popular choice amirite?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

big show looks like he is going to faint


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

See ya Evan.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes go Smackdown!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

somehow i feel like i've seen this soooo many times before


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hope the black ref starts to dance


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Maybe not. They only get one pick?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG KJofi?!?!>?! WTF I don't get it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Kofi making it this far saddens me.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Randy Orton...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice to see Kofi last till the end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would the SD locker room be ecstatic for new people coming onto their show...?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LAISKHFLAKJSFLKAJUSHCLKAJSLJFHJASFASF


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

WHAT?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Big show won, what a surprise I called it the moment Kane went. SO FUCKING BORING


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

CENA? I'm surprised tbh lol.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JOHN FUCKING CENA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

whos it going to beee


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

FORUM CRASH


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

no freaking way


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Holy fuck lol


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Holy shit...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

YES Piss off cena!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WHAT WHAT WWHAT WHAT WHAT.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

CENA TO SMACKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NO FUCKING WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

lol John Cena


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy shitballs!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Omfg!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

THANK YOU GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTT???????????


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I was expecting this.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*HOLY FUCK*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

And now Cena's career is over.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you kidding me? FOR REAL?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOWWWW!!!*


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit just got real. Cena to Smackdown.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WTF


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shitt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck.....fuckin' A.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THANK YOU JESUS.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hell just froze over.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking hell. I thought it would be Orton not Cena.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why are the smackdown guys happy? They are just going to get buried by him.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

This will get reversed by the end of the night.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Well they wanted to give SD! a top face. I guess they're getting it. Wow.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

what the fuck


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

fuckin awesome, i hope he brings back a bit more of the rapper gimmick now


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't see that coming!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Monday Night Raw just got a lot less redundant.


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

Cole: "Lawler, say something"

King: "Im In shock idiot"

rofl


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I don't see this lasting.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHH SHITTTT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FUCK YES FORUM CRASH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

john cena to smackdown what the fuck?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is hard to believe. Perhaps they want Cena taped so they can get rid of the boos.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy shit!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im in shock idiot - man sometimes just sometimes, king cracks me up.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Well I'll be...


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank god he is off Raw. I am no Cena hater, but he is getting a bit old on raw.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

this pick should end the show...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLEEEEEE FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually it makes sense for Cena on Smackdown, they can edit out all of the boos he gets.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

woah woah woah woah!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cena to Smackdown WTF I guess this means Orton is staying


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why does the RAW roster complains? it's more friggin' TV time for them!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he'll be traded back by next week


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*YESSS JOHN CENA TO SMACKDOWNNN*


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Russo swerve says later in the night he goes back, otherwise that is one hell of a shock

I love the WWE however much it pisses you off it surprises you


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

forum crash in...... 4.3..


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wow that's a way to shake up the pecking order a bit. That's unbelievable.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Quite the surprise. Wasn't expecting Cena to go to Smackdown. I support that decision.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

YES.YESSS


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Team Smackdown FTW!,and.....Cena to Smackdown!?!?!?!?!whoa!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Swervey swerve is...swervey...right?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

There goes any chance of Christian being Smackdown's champion.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Rattle that cage!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

HOLY FUCK...I do not believe what I just saw...Cena to SD...am I dreaming?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

CENA TO SMACKDOWN!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Again, this whole fight for picks makes no sense, especially for a heel. Why would a heel want to win their match when that means more competition in their way?


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Holy shit cena on smackdown!!!!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

was expecting orton to go to smackdown, not cena


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

forum crash lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just had a Database crash in my pants.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena to SmackDown crashed the forums...nice


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

2 Crashes already, going to be a long night


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol so when The Rock comes back to hype up their WM 28 match, they'll be on Smackdown, which is The Rock's show, only seems fitting.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

It makes sense for Cena to be on Smackdown, they can edit out all of his boo's and Raw can be edgier!

I'd laugh if we get a Russo swerve tonight though, Cena gets re-drafted to Raw


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL at the entire Smackdown roster doing the U Can't see me sign


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Is it possible that Cena gets drafted back to Raw in the 'generator'?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!

WWE has to be fucking with. He'll probably be traded for someonelse. There's no way Cena can go to Smackdown. It's not like it's 2002 where The Rock was traded to Smackdown cause Smackdown back then had as much viewers as RAW. 

WHAT THE FUCK!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cena vs. Del Rio at Summerslam for the WHC.

Calling it now.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What does this mean for Christian or Del Rio? Stop crashing the forum!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I was actually expecting this.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow Vince Wow


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cena to Smackdown? Why do I get the feeling he'll be traded back to Raw like Triple H was that one time


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Christian isn't top face on Smackdown any more guys sorry...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Forum died.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

did not see that coming at all.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

John fucking Cena to fucking SmackDown!!!!! 

Love it. It's a great decision IMO, SmackDown needed a star, well who else is bigger than him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

christian's still gonna win the title idiots


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena break forums lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This is VERY questionable. Their leaving their flagship show without a top babyface to give their B-show the same. This could change before the show's over, I know, but seeing as this was the decision they made on short time is surprising.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

well no christian for world champ =(


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Well... Christian now wins the belt...loses it to Cena.

Well at least he'll have it for a few weeks.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Feeling a swerve


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't Triple H get drafted to SmackDown when he was in Evolution? He was in shock and spat his water out and I think by the end of Raw he was able to stay on Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IamNexus said:


> Christian isn't top face on Smackdown any more guys sorry...


He never was to begin with.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I expect Cena to be traded back to Raw by the end of the night. #realtalk


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Guess this means Del Rio is winning at Extreme Rules and defending against Cena.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Taker is definitely headed to RAW.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Cena to fill the void Edge left?


----------



## TwoWords (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay. Christian wins at ER just to lose it to Cena 3 weeks later.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit. Did not see that coming.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, I guess they are gonna try things out on Raw


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

to all those saying that there'll be a 0% chance of cena going to sd :flip
jk


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Buckley said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> LOL at the entire Smackdown roster doing the U Can't see me sign


I lol'd and did anyone see Gail Kim on the Smackdown side?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

The show has to end with either Cena going back to RAW or The Undertaker coming to RAW.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. Didn't think they'd move Cena to Smackdown. Maybe he'll get re-drafted but I'm in so much shock I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Breaking News: Dixie Carter has shockingly announced that Impact will again air live on Monday nights...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

THERE IS A GOD!

and this forum crashes too easily.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

bye john


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Again, this whole fight for picks makes no sense, especially for a heel. Why would a heel want to win their match when that means more competition in their way?


At the same time, if you like the show you are on, you may want to win the match to make sure you don't get traded.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i miss edge now though, just thinking about him, he was smackdowns best face of the show


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, there goes Christian as Smackdown's top babyface against Del Rio, LOL. Cena vs. Del Rio at Summerslam, here we go...


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Christian is so fucked! LOL


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

It's a shame really,Cena's been growing on me lately.Plus this means Orton as the no.1 face on RAW :/


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Database error!
Johnathon Felix Anthony Cena, you board crasher.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> WHAT THE FUCK!!!
> 
> WWE has to be fucking with. He'll probably be traded for someonelse. There's no way Cena can go to Smackdown. It's not like it's 2002 where The Rock was traded to Smackdown cause Smackdown back then had as much viewers as RAW.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!!!


Maybe they are trying to get back some of those viewers


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Back to the Future reference. Nice.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

You just know that Cena will be on Raw every week as well as SmackDown. The brands mean nothing essentially.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Again, this whole fight for picks makes no sense, especially for a heel. Why would a heel want to win their match when that means more competition in their way?


Swagger cheering about it takes the cake, I was like "Why the hell do you clap, you could most likely be his personal jobber" :lmao


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw a commercial for July 19th Smackdown in Minneapolis and it said that Kane, Big Show, Kofi, Mysterio, and Del Rio would be there...just something to ponder about since it is the draft and this commercial probably shouldn't have included that part just given the situation and timing.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol nice one, WWE


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Didn't read any spoilers so was a shock tbh

Forum crash ftw


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh shut up, Cena.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Brutal


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena to SD? How long til he's back on RAW? LMFAO

Also what with the damn Goldberg to Raw rumors? :/


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if this takes I won't miss these shitty promos.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena promo....ugh


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Respect to Cena for Back to the Future reference


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hahahahahaha, he thought he was going to get a pop there


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

That's hilarious, I was just talking to a friend of mine begging for Cena to get traded to Smackdown as Tough Enough was going off.

Thank you dear, sweet Jesus that I don't have to see him on Monday nights anymore.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They could still pull a Triple H and "trade" Cena back to Raw...just puttin it out there.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

great decision in my opinion. Now if the plan is for Cena and Del Rio at Summerslam, will they be moving Del Rio, that seemed almost a cert from all the talk


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Cena GTFO
Talking like the Rock.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Sucks to see Cena go, like him on RAW and I don't watch Smackdown lol_


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Christian vs Cena vs Del Rio for the title. Shades of Vengeance 2005. Calling it now.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I fucking love you Miz.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cena will bring the WWE title to SD and ADR will bring the Heavyweight title to Raw. Its pretty obvious.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

This crowd is fucking amazing. Cena to SD!


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahaha good one Miz


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Del Rio wins the title at ER and then fueds with Cena. Which means the Miz will retain at ER.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> They could still pull a Triple H and "trade" Cena back to Raw...just puttin it out there.


WWE being as gay as they are, will probably end up doing this.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian to win undisputed championship


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Raw lack a babyface now. I have a grave feeling Kofi is going to Raw and is getting a big push.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sir Michael Cole


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What is cole sitting on?:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Shut the fuck up Cole.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Bullshit...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

lic05 said:


> Swagger cheering about it takes the cake, I was like "Why the hell do you clap, you could most likely be his personal jobber" :lmao


Exactly.
It's such a stupid concept.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Good God.....why


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

God, what are they gonna put J.R. through tonight?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cole is getting drafted...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Sir Michael Cole :lmao


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

The Miz is one funny fucker


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol at the colemine


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank the Lord if this is true. Raw just became AWWWWWEEEESOME!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the hell is that cardboard cutout? :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

1.21 Jigawatts ftw!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Please sell Team Cole hoodies.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

JR eats Cole's shit, tonight on RAW!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh FFS. fpalm


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Ehh... Del Rio wins, goes to RAW, Cena wins, goes to SD?

Anyway, I hope to see a new Cena on SD...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Miz just owned Cena.

I can´t C U :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ugh, J.R to get embarrassed again.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

OMFG ENOUGH WITH THIS COLE BULLSHIT.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Big pop for The Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's going to be a disaster, but can't be any worse then last week's crowning.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole vs JR tonight? zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

great line and delivery by the miz there, and he got a great pop also. we should start the miz face turn countdown clock


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter if SD! doesn't get another pick, they've won the draft.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

JR vs. Cole? Why exactly?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

You peasants stop mocking Sir Michael Cole.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jim ross to get embarrassed again


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole :lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really hope Cena is on SD. He's been in the spotlight on RAW the past 6 years now. It's time to freshen things up. 

Now this is where RAW starts to fall flat. You know until another draft pick is made.

Also Cole vs Ross? Main event?


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

That really shocked me!!! Now Orton is running the show on Raw


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is crazy, biggest shocker in years.


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

Cena leaving???? Aaaaaaaaaawesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena on Smackdown


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

will they show him smoking?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ugh shit, with Cena gone does that me we're gonna have fucking JoMo forced upon us as a No. 1 face?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cracked out Truth for the motherfucking win.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Jr's gotta eat


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The only thing that will make the JR vs. Cole match even worse is if a draft pick is on the line somehow. :no:


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

We DONT like Michael Cole, yet they keep putting him matches


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is so stupid why is Michael Cole in the main event. How retarded.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Great another Cole vs. Ross segment. Hey WWE NOBODY CARES ABOUT THIS FEUD!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hey my fav segemnt from last week


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This video is how R-Truth was seeing the world during his crack trip.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is either a double trade and Cena gets traded back at the end or he's taking the spinner belt to Smackdown and Del Rio/Christian is taking WHC belt to Raw.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

lol they used this promo song in Kill Bill


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I feel bad for JR - why do they keep this going, waste of 10-15 minutes 

And oh my, angry Zookeeper playback


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is Michael Cole in the dreaft anyway? He's on both rosters.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

GIVE TRUTH A SMOKE


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok This promo is a waste of time. We get it, Truth smoked and turned heel. Don't have to go all Arabian Nights on it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch Cena win the WHT and then unify both belts and be on both shows


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a feeling this Raw is going to be epic. Between Cena to SD! and the crowd being as good as it is. Gonna be good.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

u b trolling me cole.................right?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rons on a killin spree


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Another R-Truth Heel turn Promo
God...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> Cena on Smackdown


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

wtf is this?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

wildx213 said:


> We DONT like Michael Cole, yet they keep putting him matches


YOU don't like SIR Michael Cole.

YOU


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The JPH said:


> Raw lack a babyface now. I have a grave feeling Kofi is going to Raw and is getting a big push.


Raw still has Orton.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a hard time believing Cena is on SD for the next year...just no fucking way, I"m in shock, he's going to get traded back...it just has to happen. I'm just in pure disbelief.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A good Cena segment....til Miz stepped in. Damn that man is awful.

At least they skipped the opening dialogue to the Truth/JoMo vid. DAMN that bit was utter shit.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I loled at R-Truth slow motion running scream


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> great line and delivery by the miz there, and he got a great pop also. we should start the miz face turn countdown clock


Definitely!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cena on Smackdown probably won't even last two weeks....just like when HHH got drafted to Smackdown and then got traded back to Raw that next day on wwe.com for Mark Henry or some weird shit.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

They were fwriends.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jawn.. we were fwiends..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz is getting big pops for a heel


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish they'd give Truth a proper main-event push. The guy has the talent for it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NoLeafClover said:


> This video is how R-Truth was seeing the world during his crack trip.


The crack eyes get me every time. :lmao


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Good to see they didn't edit the smoking.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The Truth smoking is pretty funny, i like the new TRUTH


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

R Truth getting a push makes my heart frown.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

This R Truth thingy is nice...


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Great another Cole vs. Ross segment. Hey WWE NOBODY CARES ABOUT THIS FEUD!


All those dumbass crowds cheering for King every week may differ.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

truth promo with some indian porno music.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Smoke On The Water Time

LOL No What's Up....It's Shut Up Now


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JR VS Cole? Fuck that. Basketball time.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Didn't the dirtsheets say WWE hated JoMO/Rtruth? Why are they showing this again?


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

R-Truth smoking = badass.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zookeeper.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THATS ILLEGAL


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not R-Truth, it's Black Lies!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Great another Cole vs. Ross segment. Hey WWE NOBODY CARES ABOUT THIS FEUD!


Vince cares and thats the only opinion that matters


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is the greatest vid package ever.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bahahahaha


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


You're fucking awesome already :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Shutup!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL R-Truth. SHUT UP


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Lost it for SHUT UP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*SHUT UP!*


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

Michael Cole in another match :cussin:


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

shud up


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Random bald guy with Woo Woo Woo headband.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

SHUT UP!!!!!!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> YOU don't like SIR Michael Cole.
> 
> YOU


I'm pretty sure a good 70% of all people who watch WWE legitimately don't like Micheal Cole.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

new music time


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Michael Cole vs Jim Ross in the fucking MAIN EVENT! POTENTIAL MATCH OF THE YEAR!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

R Truth greatest wrestler ever now.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SHUT UPPPPPPP! :lmao


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does he even know how to be a heel?


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*SHUT UPPP*


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

The topic of the word today ... is you!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

coming to the ring the Pope..*I mean R-Truth


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If we assume Cena wins the title at ER, whoever gets drafted to Raw tonight today will win between ADR and Christian.

Obviously Cena moves to the Rock´s show, so they have a little storyline for the next 7-8 months before the feud goes into full-blown WrestleMania mode.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth is going to tell his cracky tales.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Truth needs a smoke


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Heel Truth

Raleigh, NC


SHUT UP! 

ll


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Truth still sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

haha! Shut Up!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay more of R-Truth fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the new Truth already


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Haha, shut up actually fits well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

aw no theme

SHUT UP


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shut up! pretty funny


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WHAT!?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

truth is killing me


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MAH FWIEND!!

Like this Truth!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

preach on Truth


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Y'all gonna stop with that what.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

why is it that somehow a video package that is like something bad happens features an arabian theme lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Crowds trolling r-truth


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Damn, R Truth generating some heat right there...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"YA'LL DON'T START WITH DAT WHAT."

"WHAT?!"


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL What Chants


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know either, R Truth.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

These What chants are fucking annoying. It should banned from WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MAH FWEIN! MAH PAL!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Y'all gonna stop with that what.

Truth is srs


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't stop laughing!!!

:lmao


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

bet if he light a smoke the'll stop the WHAT chant


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing :lmao
He'll go fucking Bobby Brown on you. 

This is truly amazing.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

R-Truth SWORE!!!!!!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Bad censoring :lmao


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

He said a swear.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

SHUT UP... yeah.. Heel Truth.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

that is not pg


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HA. i like r-truth now


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

He didn't just say that!


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Ya'll pissin me da hell off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

R-Truth is incredible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL

He should just say, "fuck this" and whip out a cigarette.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

heel truth is classic


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I love this crowd already lol. Lmfao Truth is pissed.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

hahaha ya'll pissin me the hell off!!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao Sky Sports couldn't censor in time.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

They tried to bleep Pissing? Seriously? Ass is fine, but Pissing isn't.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

"Ya'll pissing me the hell off!" Tell me Truth!

Those "WHAT?!" chants are so annoying.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok that was pretty funny lol you all pissing me off.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

Yall pissin me the hell off


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

YOU KNOW WHAT? WHAT!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I LOVE HEEEL TRUTH HOLY FUCK MAKE HIM CHAMPION


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Heel R-Truth could be pretty cool.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just a little late with the bleep :lmao.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

can't say "pissing me the hell off" ???


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

did they just censor "pissing me the hell off"


fuck right off


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHAT?!

this crowd is awesome


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

"Yall betta shut up with that what" :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

r truth is halarious!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This Truth is fucking funny.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"Y'all pissing me the hell off!"


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn, he seems to really enjoy the heel role, it feels so natural...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this is so boring


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Zookeeker: You know what?

Crowd: WHAT?!

:lmao


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

They censored "hell". Really???

Nevermind. Its "pissed"


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LMAO..

Liking Truth as a heel_


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

R_Truth is 100 times better as a heel. Still not that good...but an improvement.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Truth is going to tell his cracky tales.


Was that a Chris Rock reference?!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oooops Truth got bleeped out


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to lol so fucking hard if R-truth drops the N word.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh he's so fired.


----------



## DanielAttrill91 (Apr 26, 2011)

WHAT


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Baha they tried to bleep that out


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i loved the look in his face when he said "ya'll gon stop with that what" :lmao


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Am I the only one amazed at Truth actually entertaining the crowd?!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

One day they need to put a jobber in the crowd. When the crowd chants "what" Truth goes into the crowd, picks him out and beats the hell out of the crowd member.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

lol!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Truth is going to tell his cracky tales.


Man's already been bleeped once.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Truth has got this crowd goin. Gotta give it to him.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whoever is in charge of censoring the show is fucking it up


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Time for another draft now...please....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is amazing.....:lmao

Oh my....god.....


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Please let this be a serious R-Truth main-event heel turn.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This is good.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

all mic muting is annoying.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

This R-Truth promo is brilliant.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Southern crowds are awesome. Being on a college campus helps a lot, too. Different crowd from most WWE crowds these days.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*LMAOOOO
LITTLE JIMMYYYYY*


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg I laughed so hard when R-Truth said "yall pissin me the hell off" omg lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Little Jimmy. I marked out.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

omfg. this is awesome


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

FUCKING ZOOKEEPER :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This is Classic!


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

R-Truth is such an ass lol


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I like this...and I don't know why.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

LOOK AT LITTLE JIMMY! 
SING IT LITTLE JIMMY! SING IT!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao wtf


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It didn't even get him a stamp bag of crack. What a waste.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO LITTLE JIMMY'S VOICe


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Who the fuck is this guy?!?!

HE'S GOLDEN!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Only the best heels use the word "Diddly Squat"


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Insulting dancing now. Damnnnn


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

This is incredible!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

epic heel promo


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

man Truth is tearing it up tonight!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Crack head!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Best promo of the year so far lolol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally a great R-Truth segment.

And the attempted mutes of the word "piss"? Really? Oh LORD don't say PISS!!!


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

R-Truth is killing it right now. Surprised he's doing such a good job.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

R Truths promo > all


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Little Jimmy? OMG! I want some of what he is smoking..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Heel 101 from Truth

..oh..R-Truth is cool now cause he's a heel


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Little Jimmy!

Great stuff, how can the WWE have missed out on this character.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Truth has been _this_ good for years now. It's a shame they've only just let him show it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this is.........good???


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I swear, I've heard this before...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*R TRUTH TO FEUD WITH LIL' JIMMY*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Truth SHOOTIN' on the people.

Now he's seeing imaginary people. Crack gets ahold of you real quick.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

I might be wrong about Truth. This heel thing could work...


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

this has got to be the most energy i've ever seen truth give in a promo


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh no he's talking to himself

What's he been smoking today! Another backstage session with Mickey Rourke


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao 

Who the fuck is this guy and what did he do with R-Truth?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow this has been a brillant heel turn promo. i hope they give a chance, truth has skills on the mic.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

r truth > iwc. he's not that bad.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

he needs a shut up song


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

one of the best promos in a VERY long time


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This is great.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL legendary


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

How did he get so much heat?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

R-Truth is killing. GET IT?

GET IT?


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SARRANARA, LITLLE JIMMEH!


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

He need to do "Sit down four eyes"

"SHUT UP FATBOY"


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Sit down fo eyes :lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Omg lol this is hilarious..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Sing it li'l Jimmy!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LMAO..

Liking Truth as a heel_


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck is this!? R-Truth leading the Anti-PG era? He will now be this forums messiah!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Truth sounds EXACTLY like a black cartoon character i know....i just can't for the life of me remember what show it's from.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

sky high said:


> Am I the only one amazed at Truth actually entertaining the crowd?!


From what few times I watched him in T.N.A., I actually enjoyed him a lot as a heel character. He also should get a lot more legit now that a flying shoulder block isn't his finisher.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a good promo but he's dragging it on for way to long


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

R-truth managed to crash the WF. Who would have expected that? 

Excellent promo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i love this, this is the truth we all wanted to see


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The Zookeeper needed this for a LONG time, that's for sure.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh dear god when R Truth crashes the forums (even though this is pretty epic) it's time to get new servers.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Am I only one getting bored of WHAT! chants?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Watch out Truth!!!!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

a great crowd can add so much to a promo, like this crowd tonight.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

i mark for pissed off truth.

boooo its morrison, the guy who can't keep his woman in check.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Did he call em douches?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just give him the mic for the next 90 minutes. Holy fuck.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*JAWN MORRISON. WE COMIN FOR YOU .....!*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MORRISON


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

This should be a good feud.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

No verbal war this time?

Thank god!


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Epic promo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That really was an awesome promo! I was impressed.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Really solid promo there.

Raw is off to a great start.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

After tonight I would honestly buy into Truth as a credible Main Event heel


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Peace out! Douches!"

Gold.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Truth's promo is 2nd to the Rock's this year. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth set him free


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Leave it to epic failure spot monkey Morrison to ruin a great promo.

Fucking fail.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnd JoMo ruins the promo without even saying a word


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

FUCK HIM UP JOMO FUCK HIM UP


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Truth was going through nicotine withdraws...


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

R-Truth's heel turn definitely captured my interest. This move could be extremely healthy for his career.

His current character would've been awesome in the uncensored Attitude Era!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Come on Morrisson. Think of the Children!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Best Raw in a while already? Great promo, Truth is just so much better already. Plus he is over so a great option


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The truth has set him free. Come IWC lets sing some spiritual. 

Wade in the water. Wade in the water...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

And Morrison just gave R-Truth a concussion.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

THAT AINT GOT ME DIDDLY SQUAT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Crowd ruined that, dozy unoriginal cunts.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Call the police


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

He said deuces, not douches.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how does truth not rip out his piercings all the time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

R Truth beats on Morrison for 20 minutes last week - Nobody does anything
John Morrison tackles Truth this week - Instant-Refs to break it up


It's true! Everyone in the back is out for Morrison and Melina!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DA TROOF, DA TROOF, DA TROOF IS ON FIYA.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Best promo I've seen this year. Yeah I said it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

he chose him...did Matt V.1 say the same thing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Great Promo by a terrible wrestler.


----------



## Jaysin (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome promo


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

The People's CHAMP!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Heel Truth is glorious. He'll also suddenly be the IWC's favorite person.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao shut up 4 eyes haha

They were 5 seconds out with the editing of the word piss, it was brilliant

So, Truth to interfere and take Morrison out at Extreme Rules then?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

R-Truth SWORE!!!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i don't know what to get the rock for his b-day?  ideas


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

we crashed due to heel truth lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

when people are heel, there promos are automatically better

cena to be traded back next week to interrupt rocks party


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I think he said "deuces", as in two fingers, as in peace sign. Maybe not.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't know if it was intentional, but that promo was hilarious.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Every single person that heard "deuces" as "douches" gets a massive facepalm from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

I stand corrected...R-Truth is a million times better as a heel...and it is good! Watch out Truth!!!!! Damn too late.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ohh and all the idiots saying "wahh r truth is a heel so he is cool now wahh"
Heel means that he actually has a character that goes beyond smiling and saying whats up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Crowd ruined that, dozy unoriginal cunts.


No.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Dark Storm said:


> "Peace out! Douches!"
> 
> Gold.


He said Deuces.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

great job by r-truth. too bad morrison had to ruin the segment.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

2002-2004 NWA-TNA Ron "The Truth/K-Krush" Killings... it's about time that personality came out

That's the last time I liked the guy... glad to see the fire back; I'm digging it


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

R-Truth as a heel is godly. Back in TNA he was incredible as heel. About time WWE let him do it.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Who knew he could cut promos like that? That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Truth getting really good with the promos


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well I for one enjoyed that segment.

But damn I forgot how much a hot crowd can add to a moment. If the crowd tonight was dead as they usually are we'd be sitting here discussing how much of a flop that segment was. The crowd played their part in adding to that segment.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

R Truth may just be the greatest heel in the industry RIGHT Now..just like that. That shit was fucking hilarious. I loved it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

30min and 1 draft pick. Awesome lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JERICOAL
THE BEST IN THE WORLD AT WHAT HE DOES!
AND DATS DA TROOTH!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I really don't want to jump on the sudden R-Truth liking bandwagon but that was amazing :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

MrHurriicane said:


> THAT AINT GOT ME DIDDLY SQUAT


Not even a stamp bag of crack.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

Hulk Hogan on a commercial during Raw...hilarious.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL ANYONE SEE THAT HULK COMMERCIAL ON USA? WTF


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Great promo. Truth got more heat in that promo than Swagger and Del Rio combined.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm guessing there's gonna be like 8 maximum draft picks tonight? Or am I going too far there?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

If I never seen another R-Truth segment, it would be too soon...

Anyone think Cena will be re-drafted at the end of the episode?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crack is definitely not whack.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Douches would have been REALLY funny though.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

R Truth has always been a better heel. It's more natural for him to be an asshole lol


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

R Truth officially owns now.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

scrilla said:


> too bad morrison had to ruin the segment.


its what he does best


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Decent promo... except they bloody muted hell and pissed off... wtf WWE <_<

I turn it on after I hear Cena is gone and I get greeted with the PG bull yet again *pukes*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The zoo suddenly doesn't smell like animal feces. Congrats ZOOKEEPAH!!! That was more entertaining than I've ever seen the guy.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

R Truth was hilarious in that segment lol


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

The forum has crashed 3 TIMES due to Heel Truth! THAT is what's up!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will cena not be at the rocks birthday thingy next week then? good way to keep them apart i guess


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

In before

"Marking for
Chris Jericho, CM Punk, Christian, *R Truth*"


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

I was skeptical of all the sudden love for R-Truth just for turning heel, but I gotta admit... that was a pretty good promo.


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

The truth will be fired. You know it. He's pissed off.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

That was brilliant.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

AWESOME KONG!!!


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, both men really proved themselves.Theres an hour and a half left and a nondraft match at the end. We need to get things goin.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this raw is fucking amazing i love it everything been awesome so far cena to smackdown truth best promo of the year what more do wee need lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KONG!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kharma


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Time for WWE to get MORBIDLY OBESE.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

kongs hands look like catchers mits


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Can it be Kharma tiem?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Another Sting promo hyping his new black woman gimmick.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

the doll looks scare to death


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

iMac said:


> Who knew he could cut promos like that? That was pretty awesome.


A lot of already knew he could... for literally 7-9 years... he's been suppressed by creative... when he came out in NWA-TNA, and was talking crap to Scott Hall, WWE, Jarrett, NWA heritage, Ken Shamrock, Raven, Styles, etc... He was one badass champion

I'm glad he's back to that evil personality, angry and defiant ... K-Krush... The Truth


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> I think he said "deuces", as in two fingers, as in peace sign. Maybe not.


Yeah, that's what he said!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KONG


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

KHARMA!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Holy fuck, when did Matt Hardy get a tan?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome, Kharma!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

lic05 said:


> I really don't want to jump on the sudden R-Truth liking bandwagon but that was amazing :lmao


It's only fair. He now has a character and is entertaining.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Yikes. Kharma.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AwesomeKarma?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

INSTANT KHARMA'S GONNA GET YOU


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kharma? 

Oh well it's different


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Best promo of the year, period.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

O god Eve looks good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kharma...oh boy...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from the best to the worst.

Eve not Kong.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kharma? I ain't liking that


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> I think he said "deuces", as in two fingers, as in peace sign. Maybe not.


It's just a ghetto way of saying goodbye.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

DANGG, Kharma is a name I'll have to get used it, not the best but whatever, can't wait till she debuts.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

epic promo. KONG


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why not pick on someone your own size fatty


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kharma? What a shitty name.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

that's harma bitch!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

MATTHEWS YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO SAY THAT!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

"YA'LL" can thank Triple H for Truth's heel turn and KHARMA.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kong.....Kharma!?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh no, a divas match, and I don't have to go to the bathroom!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

double post soz


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

wat the f*** kind of name is that?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh good lord Layla.....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

R-Truth and now Kong, or should I say, Kharma...affirmative action up in this piece! Deuces!


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn, Kharma is fucking ugly. Can't wait for her to debut and start pwning the current roster's divas. 

Layla = ratings! Fine looking bitch!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kazz said:


> Holy fuck, when did Matt Hardy get a tan?


:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh god, Divas match. Yawn.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Womens matches are soon to be not even good for a wank. Fuck 2011.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Nooooooooooo!!!!! They already had Kharma the Ultimate Fighting Machine. Or Kama or whatever! Damn just steal from GLOW in the '80s and call her Queen Kong!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Layla!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ohh Layla. Nom nom.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Layla always looks caliente


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Layla makes the Smackdown shirt look sexy.


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Matt Hardy lost weight.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bathroom break, lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd watch my back if I was you, Barbara "Barbie" Blank AKA Kelly Kelly


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

layla to raw plz


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Kharma??? Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Karma karma karma karma, karma chameleKong


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i knew they weren't going to call her Kong

You know someone attention whore like a Al Sharpton would have cried racism


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah so it's true she will be known as Kharma. I like it.

Ah fuck here come the Layla marks. At least you'll all see now that McCool is AWWWWWFUUUULLL.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

McCool is getting drafted to RAW by screwing Layla.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

raw to win this one


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Layla looking smoking as usual


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so I guess Layla to Raw then


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Kharma is awesome, fuck i wanna c her debut already.

It's LAY COOL aka the Beautiful People lol 

So far Raw has been good.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Jordo said:


> why not pick on someone your own size fatty


Brodus Clay is busy.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well raw wins this one


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

poor layla!  FU mccool ...u abuser!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh Christ.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Excellent RAW so far.... who thought R-Truth would set the bar so damn high!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

what happened to smack down's second draft pick?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole trolling Divas again.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

thank god, that match was sucking sooo bad.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol Cole keeps trolling the Diva matches


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Crowd is DEAD SILENT. Completely dead silent. Then Cole speaks, and the crowd revives.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Piercdbruh said:


> Nooooooooooo!!!!! They already had Kharma the Ultimate Fighting Machine. Or Kama or whatever! Damn just steal from GLOW in the '80s and call her Queen Kong!


Yeah, that was Kama with no R. No big deal.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Eve has this one sewn up


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HAAHAHAHA! COLE! HERO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Michelle, kick Cole in the face. Please.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus christ. cole go fuck yourself.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

I only like Cole when he interrupts boring matches. Thanks Cole!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Fast diva match? Omg this show is amazing


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rofl Cole trolling a divas match. Thank fucking god for Cole this time.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Go away cole


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats it? hahaha wow


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would touch Layla in inappropriate ways.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Michael Cole killing another divas match.

Wow. Damn.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh god Cole is an IWC member


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG Cole shut the fuck up this is starting to really piss me off now


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Kharma's a bitch. Oh god, Cole showing that Diva's matches don't matter at all.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

What's the point of this? Cole burrying what's left of the Women's divison...........


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG cole HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole :lmao


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cole kills the Divas again

I'm sorry but he's just a tool, f*ck off.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry I legit lol'd when Michael Cole interrupted the Divas this time!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Eve is botchariffic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That lasted long.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

seriously, just fire Cole.


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

Kharmas gonna kill youuuuuu!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

ROFL Cole taking his own bathroom


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though I hate diva matches, Michael Cole is really pissing me off.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Holy shit COLE is awesome! That was EPIC!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cole has worn out his welcome. So fucking unbearable.


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

Cena to smackdown and the divas match over in seconds, great raw so far


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

wtffff?!?!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*GO LAYLA*


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

michelle will get drafted,


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a lovely visual. JR spewing BBQ sauce out of his belly button.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

As much as I hate Cole...when he bashes the divas, he's just saying what everyone is thinking about those matches.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cole is >>> every other announcer in WWE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I honestly dislike Cole now. I used to like the fucker.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I hope JR brings a gun to the match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KHARMA IS SPELLED WRONG BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO ADD THE WORD HARM IN IT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sick of Cole. Did he have to do that during a Divas match? Get rid of the Divas Division already.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Layla is so fucking hot, omg <333


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

Cole's little promo there sucked. "Like the geyser" "King kong flabby"


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

X-Static said:


> That lasted long.


That's what she said


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Cole is a god on the mic lmao


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Layla! Layla!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Layla


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ley face turn


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

GO LAYLA!!

GO AWAY FOREVER COLE!!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

YEAH LAYLA, FUCK HER UP!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cole is just fuckin annoying now, like i want to turn the tv off when he is on annoying


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GO LAYLA!!!KILL THAT BITCH!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

GO LAYLA!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck her up Layla, ugly bitch been dragging you down for way to damn long


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

"im sick of this!"

LIKE CHRIS JERICHO


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd rather watch a divas match than listen to Cole talk.

Seriously, it used to be kinda funny. Now? I'm fucking sick and tired of it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LAYLA


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Let's go Layla clap clap clap clap clap!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Cole is getting shitter every week, ffs....


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Takers gonna bury you alive Layla!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I loved Laycool, but this is a feud I really don't care about at all. Give us Kharma already.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Fakest cry ever?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

YOU MADE ME DO THIS MICHELLE!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i wish they wouldnt scream like wailing banshees it makes looks so weak and pathetic.


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

NOT THE TABLE! THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Layla has never looked so sexy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WOW @ Layla


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Layla's crying.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I love when Michael Cole interrupts meaningless matches.

Cole deserves to be one of WWE's central characters. This guy has a lot of potential.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So... who's the face and who's the heel?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Give Cole a fucking medal. The man is superb.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*LAYLA IS JUST PULLING WHAT R TRUTH DID LAST WEEK* :/


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

zack gowen heel turn calling it


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

The 2nd snapped friendship in 2 weeks! WTF writers?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

What now? Kharma arrives and they suddenly have storlyines and physical altercations between the women. :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

YOU DID THIS MICHELLE!!!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

It's the JoMo-R Truth segment all over again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK first Truth and now Layla's snapping.

White people run.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*LOVE YOU LAYLAA
BEAT HER ASS!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That is some fine acting.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Layla FTW!!!


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

The LAycool crap is ruining a decent RAW. Sigh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FAIL


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Mysteriooooo


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

REY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

McCool gets OWNED!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Are they crying out there?
This is absurd.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ugh, Rey Mysterio


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

No surprise there, with Sin Cara.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rey back on raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Fuck, we traded one overrated dipshit for another.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

There's your Ryder, now shut up.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy shit its Ryder!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

rey rey


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck Rey, I just saw Zack Ryder!


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Layla's pulling an R-Truth so soon? Wow.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

Fuck Rey Mysterio


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great...the Ultimate Underdog to RAW *yawn*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

fpalm

Lose Cena, gain Rey.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Mysterio vs Sin Cara at SummerSlam


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Rey Mysterio to RAW and OMG ZACK RYDER WAS ON TV JIZZ MARK OUT OH MY GOD


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

MYSTERIO TO RAW???


WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING TONIGHT??


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

RYDER!!!!

noooo mysterio...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryder sighting!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ryder sighting.

FFS


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Mysterio vs Sin Cara

Book it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rey Mysterio to face Sin Cara @ SummerSlam!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Haha Orton is too good to wear a jobber Raw shirt


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Rey to Raw


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Somebody get Layla some water and something to smoke.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

irishboy109 said:


> Cole is >>> every other announcer in WWE


fpalm

I think you killed every brain cell in my head with that statement.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Logical


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryder!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Rey


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Fuck, this little idiot is back_


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Did anyone else see Zach Ryder fist pumping? rofl


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Sin and Rey same show???


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Zack Ryder sighting!!!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Mysterio to RAW. 

They have already done more than I thought they would with this draft.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So we trade John Cena for midget John Cena. Wonderful.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Rey!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NO! GOD PLEASE NO! PLEASE! TELL ME THIS ISN'T REAL LIFE!


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

RYDER SIGHTING! WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT BRO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Again...why are they excited about this? Can't wait for the botchtastic Mysterio/Cara matches.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes! Now Rey Mysterio can stop burying the SmackDown roster!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck not rey


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had to put the TV on mute as soon Cole opened his trap


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara, book it!


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rey Mysterio to Raw!!

Sin Cara to Smackdown later tonight.

I see the WWE building up a match between these two for Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

rey rey on raw lol


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh Noes


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What is going on? What about his feud with Cody?


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

ryder jizz!!!!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well rey rey going to mid card on raw


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Rey Rey is on RAW. He and Sin Cara!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Zack Ryder :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

People were way off on their draft predictions


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Wtf is up with Mysterio's fly?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh the joy Mysterio is on Raw now fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Lose one superman, pick up another. At least we won't have endless ADR/Rey from now on.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh for fuck sake really? little Mexican bitch on RAW.....great


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

Mysterio vs sin cara....saw that coming


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

rey to raw i saw it comming que cara fued


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

God damnit rey mysterio


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

WTF IS THIS!!! ACTUAL ACTION IN THE WOMENS DIVISION?!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Zack Ryder fist pump FTW :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rey for sincara?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm not sure what to make of the Rey move. 

Maybe have him against Sheamus / Bryan / Morrison (Whoever is left)

Saw Reys last match on Smackdown last week. Happy enough with that!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seems like Mysterio's going to be feuding with Miz after Extreme Rules.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I honestly couldn't care about Rey anymore. Does he not get drafted like every year?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Noe when u look at Sin Cara and Mysterio we will all see the difference. Will they fued or be a tag team.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

About damn time Mysterio moves to Raw!,Mistico needs to move to Smackdown though(way too soon for any Mysterio&Mistico interaction IMO)


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, John Cena was just in the "machine", so yeah he's coming back before the night ends.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I am calling it now, Cena will be back on RAW before the night is out.

J.R haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at jr


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

every pick is going to get a crash now?


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

rey vs cara 
here u guys go


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

JR warming up hahahaha

King: He's winded.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

JR :lmao :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

lol JR warming up. What a legend.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cole is THRICE The announcer of JR


----------



## Fifth Horseman (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL JR exercising


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

(belated) ZACK RYDER SIGHTING!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

J.R looked like he was about to pass out lol.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

God that Cena/Miz match at WM was shit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Did Rey just get drafted to Raw a year ago???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I love JR but Jesus.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why is the dude from Nexus just standing right next to Orton clapping, my God. lol


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim Ross gonna hit a stunner on Cole...I feel it


----------



## Unlucky Charms (Apr 29, 2008)

I bet thats a kids size shirt rey is wearing.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Dammit, JR


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its time for me to propose to Layla. 

Sin Cara vs Mysterio. Book it Vince


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

At least we can get Sin Cara vs. Mysterio now but....damn it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

did anyone see Santino? He was ejaculating literally in his seat after the Rey to Raw announcement.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Mysterio.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

saw that comming with Rey to Raw.

cant have two superheroes on one show after all.

as a raw fan... i hate both characters... but id actually rather keep cena than see Rey come to raw. He just personifies everything that is cheesy and wrong with the current state of faces in the WWE.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank GOD Cena, Big Show, and Rey aren't going to be together on one show. It would be unbearable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Remember how Rey on Raw didn't work years ago?

Yeah.

And he didn't look thrilled to be going.


----------



## T. Bones (Apr 16, 2011)

King™ said:


> J.R looked like he was about to pass out lol.


Nah he always looks like that


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Just walked in and ... is John Cena really on Smackdown now?!


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

best thing so far is heel Truth.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what the fuck is wrong with the forum tonight?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND

On a side note, Mysterio looked miserable as fuck to be going to RAW, or was that just me?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thinking about Layla's attack on Michelle- she should 'snap', and join up with/valet for Cody Rhodes. I think they could work well together, especially if they're both acting batshit crazy.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Sin Cara v Rey is the dream match scenario. It's a must-do... No heel though? Hmmmm.


----------



## daware (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright Rey to Raw!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

USOS THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Did anyone notice Michelle Mcools leakage lol.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

These frequent "Fast Five" commercials are getting me even more hyped for The Rock's birthday program next week. I can't wait to see him back in a WWE ring!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

They probably want to do Cara vs Rey before Rey's contract expires.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

now just moved chavo and all the mex will be on 1 brand

imagine that
r-truth revives the nation of domanation
santino forms the El mex
cm punk n his nexus


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I could've sworn I saw Extreme Rules advertised for Sky Sports last month.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

good draft so far


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck Sky for putting Extreme Rules on Box Office. Used to get the post-Mania ppv for free.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> USOS THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANK YOU, I couldn't place that damn tune. Wacky.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> Did anyone notice Michelle Mcools leakage lol.


uhhh what?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like Rey doesnt wanna be there


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

barrett/sheamus next trade


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

> Did anyone notice Michelle Mcools leakage lol.


Sure did!


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

It's pretty obvious Vince and booking are still trying to figure out what they want to do with this draft. Raw only has an hour left and we've only had two draft picks so far and the rest have been promos. I'm starting to feel ripped off, gonna be suprised if there is even 6 drafts tonight.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Zack Ryder bears repeating.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

iMarkForHenry said:


> as a raw fan... i hate both characters... but id actually rather keep cena than see Rey come to raw. He just personifies everything that is cheesy and wrong with the current state of faces in the WWE.


*THIS*

I totally agree, I dislike Cena, but I loathe Rey...my happiness when Cena got traded was completely neutralized.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cody!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

raw needs moar Layla


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Rhodes sounds like Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

sirdangolot5 said:


> Zack Ryder bears repeating.


Zack Ryder has the look of a guy who couldnt care less, not a good sign.

Unless you're sick of all this Ryder garbage.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

So I get rid of Super Cena, and then we get Super Rey, fucking great ¬¬

Truth is now a god though, oh how I underestimated him.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

AJ Styles? 


oh no wait, it's just Cody


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Raw only has an hour left


Want to try again, bright guy?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

He looks so crazy. In a good way, though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

It's funny how in the span of two weeks, R-Truth has gone from stale jobber face that we all hates to see, to the most entertaining heel on Raw and had the best segments of the night the last two weeks in a row.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

lisp?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm loving the promos tonight.!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Promo botch. Surgery used too many times.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Cody Rhodes is trying so hard, yet he sucks so bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DASHING


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Cody is so good lately.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Kofi fighting again?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

oh, Chody Rhozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzz
zzzz
zz
z..............


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

What a bad promo from Cody


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dashing..


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn Cody Rhodes lost it at the booyaka but it was good until then. Anakin Skywalker shit. Oh, Jesus, Kofi.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pretty good promo from Rhodes


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

layla is face, just grew a pair from mccol's verbal and psyhical abuse..a face with attitude

cody has a cold


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I lol'd when Cody Rhodes said "Booyaka, Booyaka." 

Rhodes is a weird guy. I like it.

Kofi Kingston time!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More Kofi?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

finalnight said:


> lisp?


Lithp


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cody!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Raw wins, Kofi to Raw.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Barrett to raw next


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

KOFI!!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kofi Johnson!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cody Rhodes is a Saturday morning cartoon villain.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

look at codys face!!!!!!!!!! hes a monster!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cody actually sounded like Randy Orton in this promo

Not his voice, but the manner in which he was talking


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> So I get rid of Super Cena, and then we get Super Rey, fucking great ¬¬
> 
> Truth is now a god though, oh how I underestimated him.


Exactly 

I am kinda annoyed by Kofi's babyface run. I'd like to see him turn heel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Is Cody nervous?

Also crap promo.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Cody is great


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not all of us hated Truth before :side:.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

LOBSTER HEAD! TOO MANY LIMES! TOO MANY LIMES!


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

SpazzWagon said:


> Rhodes sounds like Orton.


Rhodes current character is considerably more interesting than Orton. But yeah.. his style in this promo is sorta the same. Although Orton woulda lost me right when he mentioned punting someone in the skull....again.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Incoming squash match.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope they don't let Kofi bury Sheamus tonight. :sad:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Does Kofi get paid double?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS >.<


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHEAMUS


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Who knew Cody was this great?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

That promo sucked ass.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Too many limes.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*FELLA.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheamus to win draft Kofi


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

boom boom boom

SHEAMUS!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Is Sheamus gonna have to kill a Fella?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Sheamus to win.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So let me ask you guys this...for the upcoming house shows next month...the new draft stars should be there right?? Including Cena on the Smackdown house shows?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Who knew Cody was this great?


Smackdown viewers


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus put on a few pounds..Too many pies, too many pies?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Is Cody nervous?
> 
> Also crap promo.


you're entitled to your opinion


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I liked Cody's promo.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Kofi wins this, Sheamus is drafted to SmackDown.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So let me ask you guys this...for the upcoming house shows next month...the new draft stars should be there right?? Including Cena on the Smackdown house shows?


I'm sure Cena will be at everything lol The man works very hard


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show needs more Truth.

Can Morrison be drafted to ECW?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So let me ask you guys this...for the upcoming house shows next month...the new draft stars should be there right?? Including Cena on the Smackdown house shows?


The drafts take place after the PPV.

Edit: didnt read your post good, Cena should be in those house shows since its next month.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Sheamus to win this match and end up getting himself drafted to Smackdown. Calling it.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I realize it's P.G. and all, but what's with Kofi Kingston's early 90's "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles" color themed gear?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Kofi wins this, Sheamus is drafted to SmackDown.


Yup.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

i ran this match 100 times on svr n kofi wins 64% of the time


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

barrett or adr to raw next pick


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Sheamus put on a few pounds..Too many pies, too many pies?


for some reason i cant stop laughing at this. well done sir.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Has Kofi ever actually beat sheamus? They have faced each other so many times randomly on RAW.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

IT BURNS WHEN I PEE :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SpazzWagon said:


> Rhodes sounds like Orton.


:agree:

Glad i'm not the only one who thought that lol


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow Kofi wins.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> This show needs more Truth.
> 
> Can Morrison be drafted to ECW?



JOHN: ECw!? but that doesnt exist anymore, vince!

Vince: *raises eyebrow and smirks*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kofi wins twice.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck sake.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice win for Kofi.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Daniel Bryan please.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Who the FUCK did Shaemus piss off? Or is KOFI the new fucking Rey Mysterio :/


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesus, Sheamus is a fucking pussy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

iMac said:


> Fuck Sky for putting Extreme Rules on Box Office. Used to get the post-Mania ppv for free.


i thought the next ppv was on sky sports 3 guess i was wrong


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo sign. :lmao


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Cody Rhodes is very demonstrative, that's why his in-ring promos are much better.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The JPH said:


> I hope they don't let Kofi bury Sheamus tonight. :sad:


Ah. Terrific. :no:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CENA :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FUCK THAT SHIT D O[FIERFI[43R42 SHEAMUS WOULD DESTROY Kofi. FUCK THE U.S TITLE.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

n my svr never lies


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena is such a goof


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew needs to smile more...swoon.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, 2 wins for Kofi. Was not expecting that.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Cena going BOOM BOOM BOOM :lmao


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Kofiiiii


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kofi wins.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

If hornswoggle is a draft pick tonight we riot


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the fuck at sheamus losing


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Woo Woo Woo sign! Totally saw it!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Whoa.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## daware (Mar 1, 2011)

ORTON?!?!?!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Orton!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhh


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

What the fuck?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Randy Orton? wtf


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Orton to Smackdown???????? WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What The Fuck?!?!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

ORTON TO SMACKDOWN

WOOOOOOOOWWWW


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cena doing the Thunderclap!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

OHSHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT x2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Forum crash


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

LOL at Hornswoggle...........WTF Orton.......CRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Wow. Raw is about to be faceless ...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay wtf ? lol


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena and Orton? Are they trying to destroy Raw?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

ORTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON???????


WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Randy and Cena


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Didn't draft use to be 3 hours?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

whaaaa


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT????????????????


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

My ****ing God.

One of those are going back


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRandy


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wait........What?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what randy orton wtf smackdown


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

HBK_718 said:


> I lol'd when Cody Rhodes said "Booyaka, Booyaka."
> 
> Rhodes is a weird guy. I like it.


have you forgotten who his father and older brother are? weird runs in the dude's family


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Raw two biggest stars are gone, lol


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Jesus Smackdown is the it show now_


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thats fucking stupid


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

bit of a beard from Randy?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Was Michelle McCool's pussy really dripping on live TV? lolz

Wuz it blood?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

NO FUCKING WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

For once Raw is getting raped in the draft.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You've got to be shitting me. Is Smackdown going live now?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lol wut?


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

wtf the two biggest faces r now on smackdown O_O


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Randy to SD? omg What about PUNK?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL

Cena's going back to Raw.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

yep I had a feeling, the swerve was going to be RAW gettine RAYPED in the draft


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow, who is RAW going to get to replace those two???


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

orton


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Santino looked like he was about to cry.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No chance of this lasting at all..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy Crapola!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i smell swerve


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shit just keep getting real. Orton to Smackdown.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Orton, ya scruffy bastard.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

im happy about that. now i dont have to watch him anymore.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Raw has been brutally raped by SmackDown. WWE must have some sort of twist. There's no way they can let their two biggest guys leave the flagship brand.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

What. The. Fuck. Is. Going. On.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

orton forgot to shave


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vince is fucking with people or what?

Is Smackdown going to be live now, or something?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

No way both Cena and Orton stay on SD.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

holy fuck


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What is this? "Bury Raw" Night?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Of course Kelly Kelly is excited.
Holy facial hair...and what kind of fuckery and trolling is WWE pulling tonight?


----------



## Gingerfishv4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good riddance.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwe-news-rumors/potential-wwe-draft-spoilers-tonight.html
^So far that's proving right. Lets see if it continues.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena AND Orton on the same show? I know SD needed star power but god damn.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG!!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

OK, it's obvious someone is getting traded back at the end of the night.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Woah! Didn't see that coming!


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena's heading back to RAW


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

haha orton saying that the shirt is not his size


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I called it


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Soo this confirms Cena wont move! 

Hope there is a huge shock later! 

Piss break now


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, everybody saw that coming. But.. damn, Cena AND Orton? What the fuck?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Faces can't have beards or shadow faces Orton, what's wrong with you?


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

LOLOL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Raw is becoming Smackdown and Smackdown is becoming RAW


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LEGEND KILLRE POSER OMG


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

No Super Cena and No Randy Boreton? Yeahhh baby. Makes tolerating Rey a little easier.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena AND Orton?

Yeah, Christian is DEFINITELY not winning the title now. Dam.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

so is Smackdown the A show yet?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Christian doesn't stand a chance on smackdown


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Orton seems like he doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Holy shit! Randy Orton to Smackdown.

Both Orton and Cena, this generation's Rock and Austin, on the same show...

Orton's beard looks bad ass. He should keep it. 

Orton, Cena, and Christian need some solid heels to compete with on Smackdown.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

forum crash!!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena is a dork. 

Orton to SD? I think i sense what theme is going on here lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so wait, tell me again why i should watch RAW anymore?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If Cole comes out with a scepter JR is going to shove that scepter up Cole's ass and turn him into a Popsicle


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

showkane to raw now? they need some faces


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least Cena can fake being happy. Rey and Orton look pissed they're going to Smackdown.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

No way Cena doesn't get drafted back to Raw


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

They've just put Raws problem on SD. Two top faces one going for the title and the other in a medicore fued.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Orton & CENA!? Christian to Raw please.


----------



## DanielAttrill91 (Apr 26, 2011)

Omg ..... John Cena And Randy Orton


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So... USA drafts SmackDown while SyFy get Raw in return? K.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn. Kofi going over two peeps in a single night.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Smackdown = A show!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Does Smackdown start going Live now?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Christian to Raw PLZ


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

It's starting to sound like the Goldberg BS wasn't a lie if they're letting Smackdown! have their two biggest stars.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Raw looks garbage now..........


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Sin Cara, Miz and HHH are also going to Smackdown tonight


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

cena heel turn/miz face turn inc


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the bestRaw yet, R-truth destroys the mic,Kofi Kingston wins a match, Rhodes continues to awesome, KHARMA is coming and Cena and Orton to Smackdown. Who is going to replace that star power?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

so the #1 and 2 faces in the company are both on smackdown.

This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is fucking unbelievable. Bryan ur better off staying on RAW, and Christian is probably begging to be drafted to RAW right now.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

cena n orton returns to where they got famious


----------



## GaresTaylan (Sep 21, 2010)

Now Christian is REALLY fucked in the pie hole.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Tonight will be the first draft where a wrestler is drafted to the other show and gets drafted back.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cena and Orton to SD makes no sense


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeff hardy returns to raw MARK MY WORDS


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena AND Orton?? Da fuck!?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Cena will be back on Raw before tonight is over, I've said it before.

Still WWE is doing quite well, less predictable than normal.

I would like to see a few more draft picks as they have all been major so far. but not enough life put into the midcard


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the WWE might be overcompensating with the loss of Edge on Smackdown.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Cena will get traded for Rey Mysterio


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Yes, yes. Trade away all the A-list stars so there is more time for Michael Cole vs J.R.

This is actually rather interesting. They're obviously trying to build new stars, crash course style.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

If Cena and Mysterio wind up on the same show, that's going to fucking suck.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Orton AND Cena gone to Smackdown?! IDK


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, it looks like Raw will be on Friday nights now and Smackdown will be on Monday nights. :argh:


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena will be drafted back


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Poor Christian if he doesn't get drafted he's *doomed.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope Cena and Christian take their titles to new shows.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

If I had to make a guess, I would guess Cena is getting drafted back to RAW at the very end of the night.

Unless Triple H is going full time again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think the WWE might be overcompensating with the loss of Edge on Smackdown.


Ya THINK?


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

ADR is obvously going to Raw now. Possibly Christian aswell.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> This is the bestRaw yet, R-truth destroys the mic,Kofi Kingston wins a match, Rhodes continues to awesome, KHARMA is coming and Cena and Orton to Smackdown. Who is going to replace that star power?


ADR and Christian must be coming to Raw.

SD! is becoming _THE_ show while Raw is becoming what SD! was.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I think the WWE might be overcompensating with the loss of Edge on Smackdown.


Since when the hell has Edge equated to the top two faces combined :side:

Something is going to happen, unless this is a complete Youth Movement.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Christian 2 get drafted 2 raw then wins world title and brings it 2 raw

while cena brings the wwe title 2 smackdown


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> so the #1 and 2 faces in the company are both on smackdown.
> 
> This doesn't make sense.



n kurt angle returns to raw 
sting quits tna after the incendent at lockdown and come to wwe XD


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cant see them both staying on smackdown


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

There will be some shananigans later. No way both Orton and Cena are going to SD.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Pretty much SD is now on Monday Nights? That was easy to figure out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

coleminer1 said:


> Jeff hardy returns to raw MARK MY WORDS


They're doing these draft picks like he is...but he isn't and it's funny :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

JoseBxNYC said:


> John Cena will get traded for Rey Mysterio


Nah the last time that happen was when Angle traded Triple H back to Raw for Booker T and the Dudley Boyz.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Undertaker is gonna get drafted to balance things out.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton drafted to Smackdown. If I remember correctly, that's where his personality was when he was there last time.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Who's booking this Raw? People are losing their minds left and right. 

I'm loving this R-Truth face turn amongst the IWC though :lmao


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Next week its announced that Smackdown is moving to monday nights.

making this entire draft pointless.

...that would be funny and i wouldnt put it past Vince's senile ass.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Smackdown=Ratings!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this forum crashing is hilarious


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bookah is here hells yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Swerve coming up later.

BOOKER T


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss breaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Taker to RAW and looks like being with Cole has actually got Thwagger heat.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BOOKAH


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh hell yeah, Booker T!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

orton or cena are coming back to raw they need a star on raw


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Undertaker to Raw because only he can replace that Starpower also this means the WWE title will be won by Cena unless Miz wins at Extreme rules or Alberto Del Rio stays on Smackdown


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn, Smackdown is gonna be good this year


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Right dere is Booker T


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Booker T!


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I hate when Booker T commentates. 

This Cole vs. Lawler/Ross program needs to end quickly so Cole can move onto bigger and better things. This crap is so stale.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is a repeat of last years only this time Smackdown will get all the top guys


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Swagger being on the show is the high-point so far.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

HBK_718 said:


> Holy shit! Randy Orton to Smackdown.
> 
> *Both Orton and Cena, this generation's Rock and Austin, on the same show...*
> 
> ...


ummm...they've been on the same show for years


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is gonna be a crap match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You tubby little douche Micheal Cole...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Does this mean that as of this moment John Morrison is the number one face on Raw?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

King™ said:


> I think Undertaker is gonna get drafted to balance things out.


Well the only time you will see him is most likely next years Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck. This. Angle.


----------



## Grouchy (Jul 21, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Christian doesn't stand a chance on smackdown


Cena wins the belt and takes it to smackdown, Christian wins it and takes it to RAW


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

sir michael shut the fuck up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

RIGHT DEA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought Cena was moving to Smackdown so they could pipe in cheers until Wrestlemania. No idea why they'd move Orton along with him. One smells trickery afoot.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

BOOKER T'S JOINED COMMENTARY RIGHT DERE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King™ said:


> I think Undertaker is gonna get drafted to balance things out.


How is a guy that shows up once every six months going to balance things out?

But Cena's going back to Raw before the end of the week if not the show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MICHAEL TROLL!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck this match


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the only way they will let orton and cena leave raw is replacing them with a huge name who already not on the wwe roster and i can't think of any name right now


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

i really hope raw gets shit the rest of the night, i want morrison, truth, ziggler and bryan to get a push


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

BOOMER SOONER!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

miz is obviously turning face now that orton and cena drafted to smackdown


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Either it's a swerve or maybe there are some legs to that Goldberg rumor.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BOOKER T


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

iMac said:


> Does this mean that as of this moment John Morrison is the number one face on Raw?


Mysterio.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't see Cena and Orton being on SD. One of them probably Cena will be drafted back or something will happen to get him back.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Piss break...


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

iMac said:


> Does this mean that as of this moment John Morrison is the number one face on Raw?


Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

BOOKER T IS OUT THERE WOOT!!

So whose going to be the face of RAW now?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

iMac said:


> Does this mean that as of this moment John Morrison is the number one face on Raw?


Or Rey  I'm calling Orton or Cena redrafted or Christian to Raw


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll only let off this match if it lasts less than 5 minutes. 

Which it probably wont. 

Just cba with it anymore. It's the draft, bad enough being 2 hours let alone having to endure this


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MOTY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't want to watch this match....but Booker is there....what do I do? =(


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

match of the night coming up -_-


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I thought Cena was moving to Smackdown so they could pipe in cheers until Wrestlemania. No idea why they'd move Orton along with him. One smells trickery afoot.


Orton stays but Cena? Doubtful


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

ADR and Undertaker are comming to Raw....only sense I can make out of Cena AND Orton going to Smackdown. People are saying Cena will get drafted back to Raw before the night is over, but honestly I would rather him stay on Smackdown...it would be a nice change.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This angle ended at Wrestlemania... come on I want more drafts!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

micheal troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WAITAMINUTE....

HE'S GAWNA DO IT!

Nearly got hit right dea.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pls let layla and kharma come out and ruin cole please!!!!! let's see how he likes it
i am in a smark rage right now! lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

BAH GAWD!!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

iMac said:


> Does this mean that as of this moment John Morrison is the number one face on Raw?


Actually with WWE recent booking Jerry Lawler is the most over face on RAW.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> miz is obviously turning face now that orton and cena drafted to smackdown


no wayyyyy


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

What the fuck??? Now they're just swerving us for the sake of swerving us. There's no way in hell they're BOTH gonna be on SmackDown.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope this doesn't last as long as the WM match with King -_-


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh look, Booker is putting focus on the match; something Cole hasn't done for months.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Cena or Orton heel turn this Friday thats the only way this can work


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

knock the CRAP out of michael cole


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Cole needs to get fired.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to watch this match....but Booker is there....what do I do? =(


Close your eyes! RIGHT DEA!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

weird corners


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

King™ said:


> I think Undertaker is gonna get drafted to balance things out.


how the fuck would a half washed up guy who appears once a month balance anything the fuck out?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I wouldn't gloat so much Cole, JR kicked Triple H's ass!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao cole


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

The only face capable of replacing Cena *and* Orton (combined they are about the same drawing power) is the Rock!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Cole providing some GIF worthy moments here.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I don't want to watch this match....but Booker is there....what do I do? =(


Just listen while you Google search "Drew McIntyre + smile".


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Y2J Problem said:


> Mysterio.


No, no. I was right the first time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lol at wf crashing


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you can actually hear Raw screeching to a stop


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*MICHEAL TROLL PLEASE DIE*


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Let's hurry this the fuck up... God.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lmao at the Cole Shuffle.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Piss break time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Even I'm getting weary of this, and I've laughed at Michael Troll basically every week.


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

How to kill off a great crowd...


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Poor Booker... "HERE WE GO SOMETHINGS GONNA HAPPEN!" And nothing happens.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

This sucks


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

MOTN? MOTY? THIS IS MATCH OF THE CENTURY.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Goldberg spear on Cole!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

This match rivals Sting V Jeff Hardy


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole is such a fucking troll lol


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Both world champions will be on RAW and Teddy Long will be forced to trade Cena or Orton to get one of world champsback on Smackdown..my prediction


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

for the record, as of right now

top faces for raw-John Morrison, Rey Mysterio, Jerry Lawler

lmfao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I just want to give JR a hug every time they put him through shit like this.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Enough stalling you fucking assholes!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Zach Ryder with the interference to give JR the win!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

mock draft cena or orton gets trade back to raw for three picks?


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Alright end this crap already, 2nite is supposed to be about the draft we see enough of Cole acting like this twice a week everyweek. Enough is enough.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

omg make this stop


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

If McMahon is concerned about JR's health then why is he in the ring


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are they wasting time with this when we could have some fucking decent matches? omg...


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just hurry this fucking match the FUCK UP JESUS


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

This match is Lesnar vs Goldberg quality

FFS DO SOMETHING


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Boring, seeing what else is on


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"Josh what is he doing right here?" hahaha


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole is annoying me now.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Booker T's scoffing is the only thing I can tolerate right now.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is stupid...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Boooooooooorriiiiiiiiiiing.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

This is getting WAY TOO MUCH TIME..show another Rock commercial..bring back Layla! WE WANT LAYLA!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

my god, this is fucking brutal


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's been a great Raw, keep it that way. End this match.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

does vince actually think this is entertainment?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what the fuck am i watching


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

"THERE ARE NO TIME OUTS IN PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING!"

- Gorilla Monsoon


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

iMac said:


> No, no. I was right the first time.


Morrison bigger than Mysterio? Riiiight


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

This is taking far, FAR too long ... and I actually like Cole.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Russo pic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck. This. Show.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

So this is a preview for their tag match at Extreme Rulez. fpalm


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Please, God, this has taken like eight minutes alread. Stop this SHIT. Get it over with.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

God, this is... Just.... GOD! WHY DO THEY FUCKING WASTE OUR TIME WITH COLE?!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish the crowd began to chant "BOOOOOORING" like they used too.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

THIS IS FUCKING STUPID. WHY ARE THEY WASTING THERE TIME WITH MICHAEL COLE WHEN THERE ARE QUALITY WRESTLERS WHO CAN PUT GOOD MATCHES ON INSTEAD OF THIS SHIT.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

waste of fucking time...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hoping Michael Cole gets Million Dollar Baby'd on that stool.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Cole and Swagger are killing me I love it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JR about to stomp a mud hole


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Baahhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

THESZ PRESS FROM JR! :evil:


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm waiting for the "boring" chants. Come on already.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

JR has got him mounted


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf is this shit


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

cole bleeding, lol


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

JR actually hit him? Not cool.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

This is late WCW level quality right here. I feel bad for JR, let him be the full time announcer again and make Cole stay on SD only.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Just let JR hit the stunner and end this.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

god damn this shit needs to end at extreme rules once and for all


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

This needs to end now


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"We Want Ryder!" *clapclap clapclapclap* 
"We Want Ryder!" *clapclap clapclapclap*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn it where is that sniper already?


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

this is terrible.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

cole wont be retiring undefeated now


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

judging from the replies this shit is STILL going on...glad i switched channels LOL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ankle lock on JR coming up.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*YES DQ! THIS SHIT IS FINISHED*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

lmao Joey Styles in the audience?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And next year's Gooker Award winner is...


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

Ha! Jr really punched him!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope that's real.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The ref just bails while a guy is getting assaulted? Austin used to have to plow through those guys to get anything done.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Swagger what the fuck, dude. What are these guys trying to do. This is some dumb shit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ugh, another beat down on J.R


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TNA TNA TN....oh wrong show.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Blood > WWE.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Jordo said:


> what the fuck am i watching


a young talent as Swagger being wasted as Coles ball boy


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow Cole is bleeding bad


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

cole bleeding 
pg14


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

i bet you five dollars TNA is going to have karen jarett, pope or any heel running like idiots while mocking a babyface in the next tapings of impact


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Booker T: "Jack Swagger should not be in the middle of that ring."

NO Booker. Jack Swagger is the ONLY one that should be anywhere near that ring.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Blood, _


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This shit belongs on Nitro in its dying days.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Not even blood can save this

Unless of course there is an advert for Mortal Kombat and Michael Cole is sliced in half


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Youre not supposed to blade your lips cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

oh god, i hope this isnt a taste of whats to come


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i wish austin came out


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey, the exact same "match/promo/whatever" that Cole, King and crew have been doing for what feels like 6 years now......


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

This is the worst. The time would've been better spent on a Hornswoggle skit.


----------



## Rezelby (Mar 28, 2011)

god bless JR for trying to help Cole get over.. but it's not gonna happen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Only an hour left and only 3 picks so far


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

END THIS NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

End this shit...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

This does not need to go on. Put him in the ankle lock and be done with it.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Tagged him good JR. That's what's up.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK DO WWE THINK ANYBODY, I REPEAT, ANYBODY WANT TO SEE J.R IN AN ANKLE LOCK EVERY WEEK.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WHY IS BOOKER T JUST SITTING THERE?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The only way blood can save this is if it's coming out of a hole in Cole's forehead.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

GOD, PLEASE. MAKE THIS END. GOD, PLEASE, GOD. WHY?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

poor Swagger....world champ to Michael fucking Cole's lackey


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why did we ever have the pg era???


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow blood. and it's red. old school pg-13 raw


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

BORING! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why do they treat JR like this? He comes back and this is what he gets.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Im getting sck of JR getting shitted on, oh thank god Lawler is here


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Give Ryder an interference, Face push right now to save JR

Well thats what I'd do to capitalise on the interest he has right now


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This needs a Booker T scissors kick and a spin-a-roonie.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

R.I.P. J.R.'S dignity!


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

natetendo83 said:


> Wow Cole is bleeding bad


Wow, I really hope the WWE hasn't warped peoples minds into thinking that is 'bleeding bad'.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cole spanking Ross... ugh. This just keeps getting worse and worse.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BLOOD!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

ugh....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

weird bsdm shit


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Extreme Rules had better be the end of this colossal steaming heap of Vinceshit.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

For the love of God can we have more Draft during the Draft?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think JR is a masochist


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

This is too much. JR must have a punishment/humiliation fetish or something.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is sooooo bad. END IT NOW!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> WHY IS BOOKER T JUST SITTING THERE?


Why get involved in a train wreck?


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

get in the ring book


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well at least there was a pop for Cole getting spanked...or maybe they popped because that means this is over.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Whipped him like a government muel.


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

That entire segment was awful for the most part. I can't wait for this crap to be over. Michael Cole deserves better.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

This is disgusting...seriously why do they keep treating JR like shit


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is embarrassing


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow that is some fake blood...


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> *END THIS NOW*!!!!!!!!!


*THIS- TIMES 10 MILLION*

a country whippin match= fpalm


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I wish Booker would have read it


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Way to squash all the heat built up in hour 1.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

really you going to whip a 60 plus stoke victim to put over Cole..I am so thru with this crap


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why does Josh Matthews still sound like he hasn't hit puberty yet???


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is on his face


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Awful.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay...what the fuck is that?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

cole is bleeding... ok i'm satisfied enough for this painful match


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Country Whipping Match?

Just make it a damn Strap Match


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I voted with my remote. I have had enough of this Michael Cole shit!!!

WHAT THE HELL IS THE WWE THINKING?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Country-whipping match...


God fucking damn it.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Fuck off GM do not elongate this


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

That match title could not have sounded any gayer. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone post the fucking Russo picture.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Country whipping match genius!!


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Country whipping match...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Shoulda made it an yapipi indian strap match


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*WOW COUNTRY-WIPPING MATCH
RAW IS DONE*


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

What does that even mean.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Y2J Problem said:


> I wish Booker would have read it


This times a billion.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Booker T is coming with the **** eroticism tonight. He got a little too excited at Michael Cole getting whipped on the ass.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BLOOD


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Country Whipping Match? WTF is that?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey more stips on a shitty match. Can't wait for Lockdown Extreme Rules.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

As much as people enjoy to hate on Cena, or Miz, or whoever else, always remember: at least they're not this.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Once again, a Cole segment kills the momentum of Raw.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What the fuck is a tag team country whoopin match?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why are they doing this to JR? Can we get another draft please?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

SCOTT FUCKING STANFORD


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

... okay.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Country whipping match? yawn.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

anyway way to take a whip jr


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sick of the announcers feuding. Scott Stanford FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Country whipping match...WTF?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Country Whipping Match? Is that fucking broke back mountain! I'm fucking done.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to know in advance when not to watch.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Country whipping match. When did Russo get here?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no lie, every time i see Miz my VERY FIRST thought is that he is holding the belt upside down....


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Is this guy new?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait wait wait WAIT! All that and NO DRAFT PICK?! Come on!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

hahah ari


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol at what Riley just did!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was the most blood the WWE's had in years, you still wanna bring blood back???

*Scott Stanford!!!*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

almostfamous said:


> Country whipping match genius!!


:lmao


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I have an email "rite dere"


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

The most electrifying birthday in Birth-a-tainment :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alex Riley!!!! God I love him. oh yeah hey miz..


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the miz is fing awesome. he becomes more rock like every raw. so turning face


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

BIRTHATAINMENT!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

birth-a-tainment sounds all kinds of wrong lol


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> Country Whipping Match? Is that fucking broke back mountain! I'm fucking done.


fucking hypocrite, if TNA booked that same match you would mark out


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lmao at Miz mocking The Rock. 

Miz will eventually be appreciated. He is carving a place for himself in WWE history.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So WWE finally decided to put a male announcer backstage? Nice move, i miss the days similar when MEAN GENE did that


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg blood ive fainted :O


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Standford saves us from what just happened. He should be wearing his shades though.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Scott Stanford is legend


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Birthatainment.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll say it once and I think it's gonna be the last time:

*J.R AGREED TO DO THIS, HE'S SELLING THE FEUD. STOP PISSING YOUR FUCKING PANTIES ABOUT IT AND SUCK IT UP.*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz needs to stop looking like a beaver with pink eye.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Russo has got to be secretly working for the E. No one else could think of something this outlandish.


----------



## the-comeback-kid (Mar 24, 2011)

Miz just got the biggest pop of the night. AWESOME


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

sky high said:


> Country whipping match...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I really can't see myself buying ER.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Just tuned in, I can't believe they really pulled the trigger and moved Orton and Cena to Smackdown.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

More Truth. Only he can save this shit now.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Again these promos are good.
Good job Miz.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

tony 316 bro no offence but stop trolling because before that it was a great raw


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm the herp, and I'm deeeeeeeeeeeeeeerp!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok call me stupid but I think Miz just buried himself.

So not even YOU can keep Raw from getting canceled? Weeeeelllll.....


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I feel WWE will turn Miz face eventually, fans are behind him. Pretty much it appears Raw is now SD and SD is now Raw


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lou76 said:


> *THIS- TIMES 10 MILLION*
> 
> a country whippin match= fpalm


A what match?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

wildx213 said:


> Is this guy new?


:/
That's Scott Stanford bro.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

We want R Truth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'd :lmao if miz is drafted to smackdown


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz is so outrageously good.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Every time there is an ad break I go for a ciggy. It's wwe's fault I smoke so much. -.-

Anyways that wasa bad segment.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> So WWE finally decided to put a male announcer backstage? Nice move, i miss the days similar when MEAN GENE did that


Coach was better and he could do the Charleston


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the wrestling has been crap. but the promos for the most part save for Cena have been excellent


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually I say I won't buy ER I probs will I'm just annoyed about the Michael Cole match lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

does WWE really think that The Miz....The fucking MIZ.....can carry their No. 1 show? 

i sincerely hope not, they will be surprised.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pirates of the fucking Carribean 4 but No Cloverfield 2? 

Christ.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone please define a " country whoopin "?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So WWE bringing back blood??? Interesting 

As for the draft, i like it. I'm tired of the same shit. Alberto Del Rio to Raw, i'm very sure of this now.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jordo said:


> A what match?


Silly, thats R-Truth's match.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Miz is so outrageously good.


I like Miz, he is good. But he's not outrageously good.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Stamford should have plugged the Inviz-ible jump rope!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

3030 said:


> As much as people enjoy to hate on Cena, or Miz, or whoever else, always remember: at least they're not this.




this +10000


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Now I know why Edge really retired, he saw the writing drafts for the next few week


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

radiatedrich said:


> Russo has got to be secretly working for the E. No one else could think of something this outlandish.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

SpazzWagon said:


> Every time there is an ad break I go for a ciggy. It's wwe's fault I smoke so much. -.-
> 
> Anyways that wasa bad segment.


R-Truth influenced you didn't he?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

orton forgot to shave


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> Someone please define a " country whoopin "?


just imagine a BDSM mixed with a strap match, except without sex and without sexy dominatrixes


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

stlll been real good raw hopefully they can push the last 45 mins strong


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Miz is so outrageously good.


Until the bell rings, then he shrinks like laundry!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

if cena and orton are really off RAW, the ratings will fall. 

as for the new announcer, its a nice change to have a male backstage lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im thrilled that Cena and Orton are gone. I'm tired of their stale asses on RAW. They have done everything on RAW and have become stale. Hopefully Bryan stays on RAW so he isn't held down with them at the top on Smackdown.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Ok call me stupid but I think Miz just buried himself.
> 
> So not even YOU can keep Raw from getting canceled? Weeeeelllll.....


Okay. You're stupid.

And Miz said Raw would be cancelled if he was drafted to Smackdown. No burial there.


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no its Cave Johnson.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol, Zack Ryder is actually tweeting during RAW.

http://twitter.com/#!/ZackRyder


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryder fans can't complain. They've shown him multiple times today.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol show for Lowell MA just got advertised here and they still saying Edge will be there

card subject to change FTW


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Somebody put Truth back on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

runnn=ing up that hillll


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> lol show for Lowell MA just got advertised here and they still saying Edge will be there
> 
> card subject to change FTW


No they didn't..


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

rjhazelwood said:


> Oh no its Cave Johnson.


I hope its not just you and me who understand the reference.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Maybe a tag match now for 2 picks or something 

I expect another 3-4 drafts, maybe a couple online as well? 

Hopefully the ending is good - Undertaker / Trips perhaps


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

once again orton n cena are returning to their roots on sd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I honestly thought Ziggler was Cena...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

sirdangolot5 said:


> lol, Zack Ryder is actually tweeting during RAW.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/ZackRyder





> Hopefully I get drafted from Superstars to either Raw or SmackDown


:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ziggler = finished


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And it's Randy Orton vs. his clone.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ziggler got a jobber entrance and is still generic


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Daaamn, Evan Bourne grew tall over the break!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

DOLPH is officially a jobber now. Fuck his look sucks horribly!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Christ, Bart Gunn's been drafted to Raw!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

What the fuck did they do to Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF ZIGGLER'S HAIR!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler looked like a Jobber at first.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

oh shit no way Ziggler is going over Orton.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is anyone else loving DZ with the dark hair? Looks way more credible.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I mark for newfound facial hair.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ziggler Job entrance and what the hell happened to his unique attire.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Randy Orton vs Dolph Orton!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cut your hair.
Dye your hair brown.
Take away entrance.

3 steps closer to the ultimate generic superstar!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolph to win.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Another pick to smackdown?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That facial hair looks like shit on Orton.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

ROFL I thought Orton was facing Evan Bourne for a minute


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Two Picks?

Orton wins. ADR/Christian to Raw. I would love it.


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

Personally I think Randy Orton's goatee is epic


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I just totally thought to myself "who the fuck is that in the ring with Orton, fucking jobbers......"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rofl, I didn't even realize this was Ziggler. Wtf, why did they change his hair...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

i thought that was evan bourne!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Hopefully I get drafted from Superstars to either Raw or SmackDown #WWEDraft

:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

orton vs. tape fisted orton


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

They've completely killed Ziggler with that haircut.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

new look ziggles, still miss the blonde (no ****)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Ziggler should just lay down and get two more people off his show...because that's what a heel should do. Right?


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

also this is my first time seeing zig in new look, he looks smaller


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, I literally just didn't recognize Ziggler right there until I looked for a bit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Geez.

Even Dolph's tights are plain. THIS GUY IS PLAIN.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I completely forgot Ziggler isan't blonde anymore, I was thinking who's the new superstar for a second lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay I went to get my pie out of the oven and I thought that was Ted DiBiase Jr in the ring when I came back.....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ziggler to win :side:


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

#BeardSeason is in full effect


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SP103 said:


> No they didn't..


um, yes. they did.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sirdangolot5 said:


> lol, Zack Ryder is actually tweeting during RAW.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/ZackRyder


Not like he is going to have a match


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

It's like watching twins wrestle...


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Randy should grow mutton chops


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Ziggler is boring now.
Orton needs to shave.
*Yawn.*


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> All they had left for me was a 3XL Raw shirt #WWEDraft



hahahahahaha


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

distany said:


> once again orton n cena are returning to their roots on sd


I hope Randy brings back the Randy News Network!


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

doctorj89 said:


> Is anyone else loving DZ with the dark hair? Looks way more credible.


Looks way more generic to me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god Dolph changed his hair. 

He looked like the most ridiculous Douchebag that rolled out of the ocean from the Surfing competition before.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> Hopefully I get drafted from Superstars to either Raw or SmackDown #WWEDraft


Brilliant.

Really wish Dolph hadn't gone generic on the hair.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Babyphace said:


> Personally I think Randy Orton's goatee is epic


That's not even close to a goatee, dude ...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ziggler looks like a damn jobber now -_-


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

SIN cara mask?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why did Ziggler have to change his look??? fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show and Kane to RAW coming up


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryder vs R-Truth for the Main event spot in a Country whipping match


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

LOU THEZ PRESS.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i can see vickie costing orton the match


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nexus interference will be obvious. Two picks for Raw


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Ziggler looks like a damn jobber now -_-


Then it fits him..


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I just realized that JoMo is probably Raw's top face right now...fpalm


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

orton with stubble - bad ass


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Dolph has now become the new Create-a-Wrestler...taking the reins from Cody Rhodes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ziggler needs to go back to the blonde. Took me a while to figure out until I saw Vicki.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

muttgeiger said:


> Looks way more generic to me.


Idk, I've always liked him in the ring, but couldn't take his look seriously.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Just hit the RKO so we can have more R Truth


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Ziggler looks like a damn jobber now -_-


I think he actually looks like someone who could carry a major belt.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was a fun little match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

doctorj89 said:


> That's not even close to a goatee, dude ...


That's a Lifetime movie rapist in hiding in Mexico from the feds five o' clock shadow.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_RAW is gone, gone I say. DEAD!!_


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk to smackdown


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

Orton's kind of different...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Mr. Ziggles jobs.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what the fuck is this shit? the announce team is actually calling a match?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok i was wrong. Raw getting RAPED tonight


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh great who is RAW going to lose now?


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Kurt Angle tweets: The Angle Slam! More like the Angle Sham


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Same old shit from Orton.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn raw is getting sucked dry


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

My god Smackdown is on fire tonight!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Raw is getting raped.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

r-truth please come to rd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk to SD


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Orton or Cena will be back on RAW by the end of this night.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao This is fucking insane.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Did they ever say why that match was worth two picks?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Raw's getting raped!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bella twins


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

Raw is getting raped with no Vaseline


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Raw is getting BURIED


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

smackdown 2 more pick...

sheamus and...


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

RAW gettin' raped


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

raw is dead


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

Amazing how both John Cena and Randy Orton get drafted to Smackdown and The Rock returns next week for his birthday celebration. lol probably it means something big for Raw....probably....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PUNKER


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

raw is getting destroyed


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Oooh, CM Punk!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hahahaha, who else interrupts the draft roulette itself?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

It's going to be Punk isn't it? If that happens Raw is doomed


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

PUNK


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

raw gm is gonna reveal himself tonight


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Only Punk can interrupt a draft pick. :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

They're gonna get nasty :side:


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta love CM Punk.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> That's a Lifetime movie rapist in hiding in Mexico from the feds five o' clock shadow.


HAAHAHAHAH


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Has the WWE decided they are going for one brand

I guess they might choose to draft Diva's to make it less damaged

Ere we go

CM PUNK!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fucking Punk....i can't get enough lol


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Vince McMahon must be on crack.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Punk to SD....


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

So Edge leaves and SD sucks. So they turn around and move up the draft and destroy Raw great..


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

we are gonna go extreme on one another........


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PUNK!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Is anyone else loving DZ with the dark hair? Looks way more *credible*.


Do you mean generic?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

PUNK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

we are gonna get nasty randall

Gonna beat you with sticks


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Orton's eyes are glowing blue!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

beefheart said:


> raw gm is gonna reveal himself tonight


Raw GM will reveal self in 2014


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

feels good to be a smackdown mark


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I saw Dolph Ziggler and thought that Evan Bourne got taller.

I am generic! Generic!

Go ahead and open the cellophane
To your new Smackdown vs Raw game.
Create a wrestler just keep hitting "A"
No time for that - you just want to play.
Now you're stuck with a wrestler that is plain.

I am Generic! Generic!

Now I'm going to select some moves.
I don't really care what moves I do.
Oh crap, my finisher's a sleeper hold.
Too bad that move's 1000 years old.
I'm sure that I'm completely screwed.

I am generic! Generic!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Is Orton growing a Playoff beard???


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, randy orton accusing people of rambling on and on and on.......


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

last man standing?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Monotone Randy FTW. More R Truth NOW!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

beefheart said:


> raw gm is gonna reveal himself tonight


If you think WWE has any idea who the GM is/was/ever going to be, let me tell you that queefs smell like grape bubblegum.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

n the *LABTOP* gets drafted to sd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cm punk is shit


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

no heat for punk..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton you are horrible :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Get the Luke Robinson impersonator out of here already.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Why does Smackdown always have to get one ups when it comes to RAW vs. Smackdown


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

beard looks good on rko


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

unconscious sleep? there is no other kind retard orton


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The little patches of missing hair makes Orton's beard look really bad.

Also..... unconscious sleep? Any other kind of sleep?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bad mic work right der from Randy Orton.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CM Punk will be sleeping? Is Orton cutting a promo during the match?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

"The Tauntician" said:


> Vince McMahon must be on crack.


Thats a lie...... 
















hes just senile


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm only watching idly but reading the comments I just figured out that generic jobber was Dolph Ziggler. Wow, he really ruined his image and possibly career with just one bottle of hair dye.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL,so glad Orton won't be on RAW anymore.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Nexus members but not punk to be drafted to SD! in a huge disappointment?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh FUCK OFF going to a break.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Good promos everywhere tonight


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I predict a diva and a midcard wrestler.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So the draft pick is?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

God damn it, I don't see Zack Ryder in that roulette. Fuck. No Ryder...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not even a huge Christian fan...but he deserves this far more than Del Rio.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Fufflefuff said:


> I'm only watching idly but reading the comments I just figured out that generic jobber was Dolph Ziggler. Wow, he really ruined his image and possibly career with just one bottle of hair dye.


I actually don't mind his new look


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Miz and Morrison to smackdown.. Adr and Christian to raw?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

it seems like they had to say "Punk get out there and stall....we don't know who to draft where yet"

this night seriously has felt like they are making it up as they go


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

again *LABTOP* drafted to SD


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

r truth to smackdown with morrison


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. RanDERP Orton.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Sin Cara and Mason Ryan to Smackdown after the break.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank god Cena is off Raw. I cannot stand that man, I never watch SD anyways.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

doctorj89 said:


> That's not even close to a goatee, dude ...


Its just chin pubes


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

sirdangolot5 said:


> God damn it, I don't see Zack Ryder in that roulette. Fuck. No Ryder...


Supplemental Draft. That's where the Ryders and the Tatsus and the Barettas move.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> CM Punk will be sleeping? Is Orton cutting a promo during the match?


Unconscious sleeping...because apparently there's other kinds. Glad they'll be able to edit Orton promos on SD.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I probably wouldn't normally say this but....

this really should have been 3 hours.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Who is ready for Friday Night Raw in a few days?


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Thank god Cena is off Raw. I cannot stand that man, I never watch SD anyways.


Luckily for you Cena will be back on Raw by the end of the night


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice to see WWE rocking another Rev Theory song for the ER theme song.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE chat reports Mark Henry to SD and Sin Cara


----------



## Fuzzysqurl (Nov 9, 2010)

Half of Nexus moves to SD, then later half of the Corre move to Raw.

Problem CM and Wade?


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Orton was supposed to win that one.

Have Raw got anybody left who will Kayfabe win a match to gain them picks


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

urdnot wnex to smackdown.. he'd make an awesome heel.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I am no Christian mark but since his return at Elimination Chamamber his matches and feud with Del Rio has made actually tune in on Friday instead of reading spoilers so I hope he win's the title he deserves it.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Coke Wave said:


> Luckily for you Cena will be back on Raw by the end of the night


Probably....fuck.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Still, the platinum blonde WAS Dolph Ziggler. What else about him other than being Vickie's boytoy stands out at all?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

distany said:


> again *LABTOP* drafted to SD


What's a labtop?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'd mark so fucking hard for a jericho return to raw right now.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cena ain't staying on Smackdown... Miz had a point when he said it would be canceled, lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

IamNexus said:


> I think Orton was supposed to win that one.
> 
> Have Raw got anybody left who will Kayfabe win a match to gain them picks


HHH....but he's not even there tonight

Miz could i guess? i dont know


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So Del Rio is staying on SD then?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ryder to SD!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Sin Cara to SD.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Just show the fucking pick


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jorge Suarez said:


> urdnot wnex to smackdown.. he'd make an awesome heel.


Pyro Vs Christian The Feud that causes acopalypse.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince must really get a boner from Orton's look. He's making the entire roster try to look like him. He likes those lean short haired dudes. Yup, dudes gay.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Smackdown = ratings


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They can edit his botches now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay... Sin Cara on Smackdown? What the fuck?!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sin Cara holy shit!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sin Cara makes sense since Rey is on RAW


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

So much for Mysterio and Sin Cara


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I kind of expected Sin Cara to leave Raw. He and Rey won't happen yet.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Dang


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

FUCK. now i have to watch SD just to see Mistico


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Sin Cara to Smackdown, obvious, too early on


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

WTF.. No Rey vs Sin Cara?? Fail!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

cara to sd 
now he can build up his ring skill for wwe


----------



## daware (Mar 1, 2011)

Well i saw sin cara coming


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No more botched entrances (that we'll ever see broadcast)


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Henry is the last straw, Raw is dead.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiss goodbye to Sin cara vs Mysterio


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Raw getting raped.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Sin Cara makes sense, can hide his botches better on a taped show.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Sin Cara to SD they really want rey and him seperate


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

No Cara/Mysterio match then.
Is this another remix?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dammit. No Sin Cara/Rey. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry to Smackdown? They were scared Orton, Cena and Cara couldn't get the ratings.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton, Cena, Mark Henry and Sin Cara. One of these things is not like the other.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark Henry & Sin Cara to SD.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No more APPLE?

oh wow Sin Cara to SD...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I bet Wade Barrett and Alberto Del Rio go to RAW


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

henry :lmao

sin cara. hahaha no match with rey now


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Henry and Sin Cara. Raw is getting raped


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

So Sin Cara really did replace Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

PUSH THIS MAN


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

WADE!~


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

henry=ratings!

Sin Cara? wow!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Basically replacing Mysterio for Sin Cara on SD.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Raw needs a Jericho return right now


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Wuh? ....what about Mysterio vs Sin Cara?


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why would they move Sin Cara to Smackdown?

Rey and Sin would have made some insane good matches on Raw. I expect Undertaker to come over to Raw... Raw needs someone HUGE to replace Cena and Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Smart. They can edit his matches and Rey is definitely on his way out.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

How Wade Barrett has been destroyed. He has no reaction anymore.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Barrett STILL doesn't have a name plate on his belt. Even more shows how much WWE doesn't give a shit about the mid-card belts. Fucking shame...


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Sin Cara to the Mack... So much for that.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Raw HAS to get this one.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Raw is clearly winning this one


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They can edit his botches now.


Seriously, I think this is actually a legit reason to put him on SD, until he gets more comfortable with the WWE style.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Guess now they can hide all of the Sin Cara botches now since hes on Smackdown, at least until the man gets the butterflies out of his gut.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hopefully Wade Barra ends up on Raw & Justin Gabriel stays on SD


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow. I kinda liked the first two(three?) versions of Corre's theme song, but this shit....:lmao


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well rey wins this one


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prediction Alberto Del Rio AND Christian will go to Raw next.

ADR will go for sure. With Sin Cara gone. They are setting up Rey vs. ADR. Christian is so done. :no::no:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> i'd mark so fucking hard for a jericho return to raw right now.


Ever hear of Dancing with the Stars??? He's not coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

smackdown is the number one show now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rey is so over it. :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wade about to get Super Rey'd


----------



## ShaneMarsh (Apr 12, 2011)

Umm, with Rey Mysterio Jr heading to RAW and the perfect chance to end his feud coming up, wouldn't it have been smart to keep Sin Cara on RAW as well since they could probably be very entertaining together?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

barrett has to job to rey now


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

fuck it. don't even care about the draft picks...kill him Wade.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

And Mysterio to bury someone already.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I knew Sin Cara was switching with Rey!,Sin Cara vs Mysterio at SS(IF Rey leaves before WM)


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

I knew Sin Cara would head over to Smackdown.

Mark Henry needs to be released; fuck his tenure.

I see Mysterio winning this one and gaining Raw the two draft picks it desperately needs.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> i'd mark so fucking hard for a jericho return to raw right now.


No chance of that happening,unfortunately.

Someone from the Corre moving I think


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Smackdown made Mysterio it will make Sin Cara a star but it fucking sucks that Bryan is still stuck on RAW.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I still don't think Cenas going to SD. I think he'll be drafted back or something else will happen to make him stay.
Don't care that much but thats what I think.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> Basically replacing Mysterio for Sin Cara on SD.


Smackdown is where the latin market is, so if they are going to get Mysterio on RAW they needed him.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Gee, I wonder who wins this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

two pyros for rey


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Wow. I kinda liked the first two(three?) versions of Corre's theme song, but this shit....:lmao


That's the nice thing about Corre's theme song: if you don't like it, don't worry, because there will be a new one next week.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

No Sin Cara vs. Rey? Fucking Vince SOB lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shit...I think I jinxed the Rey/Sin Cara feud :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rey looks disinterested


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw should make this a win!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mysterio will win here sending Big Show and Kane to RAW


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

This is the first Raw I've watched since WM. I'm HATING the direction WWE is going.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty Obvious Mysterios gonna win this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Otunga burying Sin Cara (via Twitter) :*
Mark Henry and Sin Cara to Smackdown... Who cares?? More focus on David Otunga #WWEDraft


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wade will be pissed Preston got relegated today


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

is rey wearing a girl's top?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

barret to raw


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

show n kane to raw next


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kane and Big Show to Raw. Rey has to embarrass one of them again before he leaves


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

If Smackdown gets Daniel Bryan and keeps Christian, i'm gonna have to switch to Friday nights


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Wade Barrett is pissed because Preston North End were relegated.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*waiting for Abyss to tweet about Wade Barrett stealing his finisher.....*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't have Sin Cara live...


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I would have guessed that The Corre would have cost Barret the match, so unless they come out duing the match, Rey will just win clean.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'd still like to see barrett/sheamus swap shows


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Chill out guys. They might be saving Rey/Sin Cara for a big money match later on.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I feel some friction between Booker & King :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ricezilla said:


> *Otunga burying Sin Cara (via Twitter) :*
> Mark Henry and Sin Cara to Smackdown... Who cares?? More focus on David Otunga #WWEDraft


:agree:


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

REY will win and the two drafts are going to be:

Alberto Del Rio 

and 

Undertaker


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Smackdown made Mysterio it will make Sin Cara a star but it fucking sucks that Bryan is still stuck on RAW.


Bryan doesn't need to go to Smackdown with Orton, Cena, and Sin Cara there. He will be held down forever.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

black hole slam by wade.. does abyss has a twitter?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE ruined Wade Barrett. Why do they do this? tsk.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Barrett SAVED that hurricanrana.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the bigge...

the bigge...

THE BIGGESTTTTTTTTTT little man in our business


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

told ya


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Job it on out Wade Barrett!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And why are they excited? :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Just go away, Rey.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Beth Phoenix and Del Rio I predict.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yawn. Kane and Big Show are coming


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

WTF was EVE doing? Hooping like its the Arsenio Hall show?!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Big Show? YAWWWWWN :/


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh come on.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

NOOOOOoooo


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Big Show? OMG SO EXCITING

wait a second


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

These matches are all fail. it's too frickin obvious who is going to win.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Show lawls


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

who gives a fuck about big show he swaps brand every year


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Pointless.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Raws gonna suck.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

God RAW sucks lol


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

i called it


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

There goes Morrison's chances of ever reaching the main event.... Cena and Orton both leave, and he's still the #3 face on the brand.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is why they need active General Managers. They should be the only people excited/upset about the draft picks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

barrett squashed 

whos it going to be. ugh big show


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bring on Kane and Big Show.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

so they think the best way to even up the loss of Cena and randy, is with the big show....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! Now we get to get punched by a 500 clown.

The rosters cheering for this is insane.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao They all look mad to join Raw.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

raw needs taker, even though hes still gonna be out for a while,


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Show to Raw. Kane to be the next pick.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

They seriously couldn't have just had somebody from The Corre cost Wade the match?

And :lmao, I think Show just automatically switches brands every year.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

Del Rio on RAW!!!!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh great. Big Show for the umpteenth time to Raw.

ADR!!!! LE'GO!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

Double Yawn.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Big Show... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Alberto Dio Rio.... YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Del Rio?!? WTF?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

FUCK YES! CHRISTIAN WILL WIN AT ER!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Show to Raw and the forums remain alive lol.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

It's sad how badly they missed the boat on Wade Barrett. They had a new star in the bag for a long time there and tossed the whole thing in the trash.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Fuck you WWE with your del rio. Are you trying to ruin Monday Nights for me?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Del Rio! LOL


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

adr? who would've guessed


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The obvious one. Very interesting. Hopefully we see the world title on Raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I promise you Big Show can't wear 5xl.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Alberto Del Rio's downfall begins here.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

No suprise ADR is going over to Raw. Good choice I think.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio. Raw is screwed seriously. They have only one main event Face on the Roster


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

wwe champion to sd
whc to raw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

del rio to raw. 

christian is officially fucked


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Mysterio, Miz, Del Rio, and Big Show not a terrible main event scene.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Big Show has switched to Raw and SD so many times it's crazy :/


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Can someone get Brodus an FCW shirt please? Thanks.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

does anyone even care about the big show and kane any more apart from wwe themselves


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so either christian or cena is winning on sunday


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

That's it. Del Rio wins the title.

God dammit to hell.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I love "brand patriotism" only emerges during the draft and the lead up to Bragging Rights.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NO! HE LEAVES RICARDO!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DEL RIO TO RAW


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena to win the WWE title and Del Rio to win the World title on sunday


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Big Show to Raw... he's so stale and boring now. Maybe this move could rejuvenate his dying career.

Alberto Del Rio... holy shit! I predict he'll win the World Heavyweight Championship this Sunday and bring it to Raw. John Cena will take the title from Miz and bring it to Smackdown!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

ADR and Big Show. Meh


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Does this mean Christian's winning on Sunday?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

ADR!!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

So Del Rio and Cena to win at Extreme rules or, Christian and JoMo or Miz


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Goodbye Christian, so no reason to watch Extreme Rules. Is WWE really that stupid that fans can´t see through this.

Champion ADR vs. Rey Rey it is.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Safe to say Miz ain't retaining now, Cena taking the spinner to SD and ADR taking HWC to Raw.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Miz is winning sunday for sure, they won't make him lose, SO CHRISTIAN WILL GET THE TITLE!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is Kane staying on SD then? Isn't he one half of the Tag Team Champions?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

YES YES YES

ALBERTO....................


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

So basically Raw is now on friday and Smackdown on monday...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Why move Del Rio when all the faces for him to face go to RAW? God dammit.

All that really leaves is Rio/Mysterio #6487628581


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

SD actually got the better draft picks. About time SD didn't get fucked over with.
Raw is pretty much SD now so i'm fine with that


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i'd like barrett and christian to be traded to raw next


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Does this mean Christian's winning on Sunday?


:lmao

Your not serious right?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I dunno,I can't see Miz losing.If anything this increases Christian's chances.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I love "brand patriotism" only emerges during the draft and the lead up to Bragging Rights.


lol Bragging Rights trophy.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Big show can go and fuck off for all I care but adr=win


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Raw needs the Shockmaster


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i knew del rio would go to raw


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cena to take WWE championship to SD
ADR to take WHC to RAW

FML


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Christian has no chance :'(


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

HBK_718 said:


> Alberto Del Rio... holy shit! I predict he'll win the World Heavyweight Championship this Sunday and bring it to Raw. John Cena will take the title from Miz and bring it to Smackdown!


I agree, I think this will happen aswell.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Miz to lose the WWE Championship to Cena on SD, ADR to win the World Championship to Raw.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Are they seriously going to let ADR carry f*cking RAW as the CHAMPION?!*

Enough is enough. This push is a bunch of bullshit. Absolutely undeserved. UNDESERVED.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I love "brand patriotism" only emerges during the draft and the lead up to Bragging Rights.


Exactly. :lmao


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

IamNexus said:


> So Del Rio and Cena to win at Extreme rules or, Christian and JoMo or Miz


I predict Miz to retain and Christian to win at ER so the titles stay on the same show.

Dont see them moving their Main Title (WWE) to Smackdown.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Its not like ADR hasn't been on every Raw for the past ten weeks anyways.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Miz retains, Del Rio wins which means both champs will be on RAW then Cena is traded for Miz so Smackdown can have a champion.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Clearly the two main event titles will switch shows now.*


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully this means Christian wins on Sunday and we get a Christian/Cena fued going and pick up were we left off 6 years ago!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Liniert said:


> :lmao
> 
> Your not serious right?


Of course not.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Big Show sucks, but Del Rio is good. So basically Smackdown has got Cena, Orton, Sin Cara, and Mark "Ratings" Henry, and RAW has got in return Rey Mysterio, Big Show, and Alberto Del Rio. I don't understand this at all. Everyone in the back is on crack.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Thinking RAW gets final pick...and gets John Cena back. hoping im wrong


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Raw needs the Shockmaster


RAW is getting The Undertaker.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

This draft seems like it was booked by Vince Russo after huffing gasoline.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Tony316 said:


> So basically Raw is now on friday and Smackdown on monday...


Yup pretty much lmfao. 

Although with Orton and Cena to SD, honestly the ratings are going to shrink on Raw :gun:


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

lol at Big Show's annual switch.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Titles are switching brands, and God damn it's been a while.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> I predict Miz to retain and Christian to win at ER so the titles stay on the same show.
> 
> Dont see them moving their Main Title (WWE) to Smackdown.


They just moved their #1 and #2 guys to the B show...any thing can happen now. Although I do see Cena returning to RAW


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

There is obviously going to be some swerve in the draft here. No way Cena and Orton will both be on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

The draft has pretty much ruined the rosters.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

funny if miz gets drafted sd and christan gets drafted to raw
just for the hell of it


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will someone please think of the brodus!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> Welcome Alberto Del Rio. RAW was in need of a cocky heel, unless you count @CMPunk , @HEELZiggler & @mikethemiz #RAWTonight
> 32 seconds ago Favorite Retweet Reply


:lmao


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

doesn't look like miz is being drafted to smackdown afterall and he's not losing the title at sunday so the miz and the wwe championship stays on raw which must means christian must bring the world title to smackdown


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Miz retains the title and it stays on RAW, and Christian wins the WHC and stays on SD, hopefully..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> Wade Barrett is pissed because Preston North End were relegated.


hahahhahaha


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

They are just...moving the main SD! stars you see week to week to Mondays, and the main Raw stars you see week to week to Fridays. I don't get it...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i seriously might stop watching RAW now, at least live. might catch it on youtube on wednesday with SD!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> This draft seems like it was booked by Vince Russo after huffing gasoline.


The draft makes no sense except they want Raw to now be Smackdown :0


----------



## Babyphace (May 4, 2010)

John Cena will take the title to smack down and Alberto will take the title to raw and that's where the miz will turn face feuding with del rio...I can see it happening now


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

You can't have Miz lost and Alberto win as it would make no sense for RAW title picture. Christan and JOMO/Miz to hold the title after ER.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Watch there be a supplemental draft and Cena gets traded back lol OR Teddy Long trades Cena and Orton for Zack Ryder.


----------



## nWo-4-Life! (Jan 6, 2010)

Satanixx said:


> I predict Miz to retain and Christian to win at ER so the titles stay on the same show.
> 
> Dont see them moving their Main Title (WWE) to Smackdown.


But they just moved their two main wrestlers to Smackdown...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Undertaker isn't going to Raw, hell he's not probably coming back until WM 28. 

The Game is probably last to SD.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God damn it we have to live with Mysterio & Big Show on RAW now....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I hit him with my head. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well if Christian loses Cena wins and vice versa


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

Raw going with the youth movement. I like it.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Mike` said:


> Miz retains the title and it stays on RAW, and Christian wins the WHC and stays on SD, hopefully..


Or Miz is drafted to Smackdown and Alberto beats christian


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> FUCK YES! CHRISTIAN WILL WIN AT ER!


Unless Cena wins at ER

Switch belts on the brand

Turn Miz face and have him go after ADR who will be WHC


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So is raw gonna be taped now and smackdown live?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

adr will against bryan and christian will get drafted to raw


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Taker is just a special guest star at this point. There's no use in moving him.


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Undertaker isn't going to Raw, hell he's not probably coming back until WM 28.
> 
> The Game is probably last to SD.


If Cena and Orton stay on Smackdown, Raw needs a huge superstar. Rey isn't that huge superstar.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

"JR's sweatin' barbecue sauce out of his pores, and he's getting his broken hand fixed up 'cause I hit it with my head"

I can't decide if I love Cole or hate him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why does everyone think miz is losing the title? he's not going to lose it until at least june or summerslam, christian's obviously going to win it.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

Watching this Raw is like a journey into a 60 year old indecisive rich man's mind.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Cena will be drafted back at the end of the show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

there's like 20 minutes left why do we need to hear Cole with a mouth full of cotton


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol, king genuinely laughing at cole for the head hitting joke.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

christian has no chance imo, not that he did to begin with


----------



## daware (Mar 1, 2011)

Well now Del Rio, and cena will win the titles and the titles will switch shows again. So much for Morrison and Christians well deserved title wins.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz is probably going to SmackDown tonight, with Del Rio winning the WHC and taking it to Raw.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

NOW HOLD ON PLAYA


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, brands switch belts at ER. Cena and ADR win.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Teddy walking like a boss


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

do you guys think del rio is gonna take the belt and cena will take miz's to smackdown so it's still balanced and christian still gets fucked


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

GOOD GOD!!! GO THE FUCK AWAY TEDDY LONG!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL @ the thought of Christian having the title on a show that Cena and Orton are on


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Christians only chance is that the Miz turns babyface and feuds with ADR. Then Christian might win at Extreme Rules. 

I wish Edge´s retirement was fake. E&C would turn heel at ER and feud with Cena/Orton. :sad::sad:


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

You know to be honest, Extreme Rules doesn't look that bad. I still don't plan on buying it but outside of the tag match it doesn't look bad. Punk/Orton, Christian/ADR, and Cena/JoMo/Miz all look interesting.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> christian has no chance imo, not that he did to begin with


Nope, cuz Vince is taller than him. lolz


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Taker is just a special guest star at this point. There's no use in moving him.


Exactamondo. He'll be as regular as The Rock at this point. If that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Undertaker/Cena to Raw.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

The Undertaker to raw


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So at this point, Its either Del Rio and Cena winning or Christian and Miz. I'm actually gonna stick with the latter.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

so no Morrison match? wth?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Raw will win this match, so obvious lmfao


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Canadian said:


> He said Deuces.





sirdangolot5 said:


> "JR's sweatin' barbecue sauce out of his pores, and he's getting his broken hand fixed up 'cause I hit it with my head"
> 
> I can't decide if I love Cole or hate him.


Please hate him!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Cena will be drafted back at the end of the show.


That Russo picture will be putting in work if that Happens


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HOLD ON THERE PLAYAS

only one more pick?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

John Cena is heading back to RAW.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Pyro is jizzing over that Raw team, lol.

Mark ****ing Herny? The fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Teddy Long: Mark Henry
Crowd: Ya...y?.....


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

now we just wait for the slup draft and all of sd top remaining guy will go to raw and jobbers from raw to sd


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Either there's shenanigans in the main event tonight or Smackdown's walking out with the final pick.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd LOL if both Cena and Orton went back.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mark Henry's a Main Eventer already on Smackdown!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Delighted to see Miz.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Christian in the RAW main event?

Now I've seen everything...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Adrian100 said:


> If Cena and Orton stay on Smackdown, Raw needs a huge superstar. Rey isn't that huge superstar.


in WWE's mind, the Miz is...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ Mark Henry being in the main event.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Such a clusterfuck on the mic. Wow.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

You guys are prolly right...Miz to turn face vs. ADR.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Holla...so who's the last pick? 

No Divas trades? I thought Melina would move to SD.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

CM Punk, Del Rio Miz vs Christian, Cena and Mark Henry

One of these names does not fit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cena and Del Rio win Sunday. Lame


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

am sooooo tired and the miz is on 2 reasons to go to bed


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Berbarito said:


> Mark ****ing Herny?


I laughed so hard at this post I spit my water out.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

They wont end the show on a mid card or lower pick.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

It will either be Christian or Cena back to Raw.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Christian must be savouring these last few main events.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Kofi Kingston and Kane to Raw


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cena gets switched calling it


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

christian is so eating the pin


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Mark Henry? Don't tell me they plan on pushing that big sack of shit!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Kelly Kelly Taker to raw please


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Are they doing a supplemental draft this year? Also known as the tampon draft?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

X-Static said:


> LOL @ Mark Henry being in the main event.


Didn't Orton already wrestle a match?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> Cena gets switched calling it


I called it first.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cena is coming back to raw after this match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I gotta say, if this last draft pick is anyone except Undertaker or Triple H, it'll be pretty disappointing for me.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I would LOL if they drafted Christian too.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Raw has sooooo many heels. I think the miz may be going.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

The JPH said:


> Miz is probably going to SmackDown tonight, with Del Rio winning the WHC and taking it to Raw.


no way miz leaves raw too, thats 3 main eventers off raw, who u left with? alberto del rio? rey mysterio? big show?, those 3 goofballs carrying the show, u gotta be kidding me, not hapening, miz is staying on raw and he's staying the wwe champion after extreme rules


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hey this could be drew's big chance, draft to raw and become on me


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it's obvious that Raw's just loading up on heels for when Zack Ryder takes the title, and destroys every challenger in sight...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How did Mark Henry get in the tag match over Sin Cara?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Has to be someone big.. And not cena/orton


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

It still just feels wrong that Morrison's not even in a match. why not have Punk/Miz in a tag match earlier? oh wait, they needed to spend 20 minutes on Cole/Lawler


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Remember guys, there's always more trades done after the shows are over lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

last pick will get cena back probably.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cole fuck off


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

ok seriously now a big name ss returns tonite, maybe booker t gets drafted to raw and just destorys all the heels there


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait wait wait wait wait. Triple H was said to have been heavily involved in this draft, right? All the top faces gone? A bunch of heels need smackin'? He's gonna carry Raw on his back!


Until his quads give.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the weirdest draft ever.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why's everyone complaining about Mark Henry on the main event? it's obviously that they want one last rating boost before he moves to fridays.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok isnt this where Goldberg storms into Raw clears the ring then gets attacked by Sting who was hiding under the ring the entire time????


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

You guys realise that Cena traded back to Raw almost certainly puts the belt on Christian.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Randy Orton is a great actor!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

it would be so retarded to have a redraft and have cena drafted back to raw, it defeats the whole purpose of the draft, drafting a person who has been drafted already, why not have all the draft picks be the same person, cena to sd, cena to raw, rinse repeat, cena won't get drafted back, if he does, then the wwe draft should officially just be renamed bullshit


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> You guys realise that Cena traded back to Raw almost certainly puts the belt on Christian.


Fine by me!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

:lmao


leon79 said:


> Ok isnt this where Goldberg storms into Raw clears the ring then gets attacked by Sting who was hiding under the ring the entire time????


I'd mark.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Ratings in the main event. Smart move by WWE.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

If Cena goes back we riot??


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait. Triple H was said to have been heavily involved in this draft, right? All the top faces gone? A bunch of heels need smackin'? He's gonna carry Raw on his back!


Every RAW until Mania next year is Triple H's 2 Hour Promo including burial of various WWE Superstars.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

NXT? Wasn't that cancelled? :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A movie about a teacher, a rumor, and a newer, less retarded version of Corky. and randy orton. And yet someone thought was a good idea.. still. 

Kids, don't do drugs..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge. God he looks like the ultimate douche.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Haha, hopefully you'll go to NXT.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

This fucked up draft has made for an interesting thread at least. I've been laughing my ass off in here tonight.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Undertaker is a huge star yet no mention lol 

As for Triple H what about him??


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

For people saying Cena's getting drafted back to Raw, you can't get drafted twice!


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

It's funny how everyone is forgot who is the main star on RAW roster. HHH can win more titles now.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

stolen car


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

NXT isn't a brand you fuck head Cole.

At least we get the supplemental draft but how is that going to fuck up RAW next?


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Ok isnt this where Goldberg storms into Raw clears the ring then gets attacked by Sting who was hiding under the ring the entire time????


Bill Goldberg best superstar ever. At least in my opinion.. I followed his since I was a kid when he first started in WCW.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

dynamite452 said:


> Fine by me!!!


I wanna see him with the belt as much as the next person but half the people saying Cena will get drafted back are those saying Christian has no chance of winning the belt.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Wait wait wait wait wait. Triple H was said to have been heavily involved in this draft, right? All the top faces gone? A bunch of heels need smackin'? He's gonna carry Raw on his back!
> 
> 
> Until his quads give.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess Divas are going to be supplemental not-important-enough-for-tv picks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jobbers get changed tomorrow


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Man ADR's sled is DOPE!!!!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

since wwe has been swerving us all night, believe it or not, i expect christian to be drafted to raw. doing so will leave us wondering who between those two will bring the title to raw


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And not a single fuck was given for ADR by the crowd.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so does Ricardo get drafted with ADR?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

does this draft mean that we won't be seeing anymore of Cole on SD?


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Ricardo team up with sin cara


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

back to random chat

breaking new Brock Lesner suddenly decided to quit UFC and rejoins wwe 
thus killing his next match


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

The anonymous Raw gm to Smackdown. You heard it here 1st lol.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Alberto Del Taco is an overrated piece of shit.

Yeah I said it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Is that kid in Orton's movie suppose to be a young Orton??,looks like him lol!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

SO RAW is basically the heels tonight lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole owned Lawler there lol


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Just saw that "Ryder or Riot!" sign


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Undertaker gets drafted to RAW...comes to the ring...and HHH interrupts...


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ryder or riot sign


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy pop for christian.

That makes me happy


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ADR is ballin' outta control with that Maserati!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

why does Christian have his shirt tucked in like a girl from Saved by The Bell???


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

Christian with a legit pop. Now's the time Vince.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

no charisma, Christian


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i'd mark like a school girl if Christian used the spear to beat ADR


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

christian got a good pop


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Here comes Sting....


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao

You can hear a pin drop for Henry's entrance.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Uh ohhhh. It's The Silverback!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

watching ER only for christian and adr


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Satanixx said:


> Alberto Del Taco is an overrated piece of shit.
> 
> Yeah I said it.


Aren't you clever.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

There's no heels left on Smackdown....


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Mark Henry is Smackdown


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

RatedRudy said:


> since wwe has been swerving us all night, believe it or not, i expect christian to be drafted to raw. doing so will leave us wondering who between those two will bring the title to raw


That actually makes sense and would be awesome.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Did the announcer just say Mark Henry was representing Nexus?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

has to be the weirdest draft ever


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

was actually thinking that cena was gonna come out in his old rap theme just like back in his early days on sd


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

as most people have pointed out....this just sucks

RAW is toast now....I mean it's the new SD, a push show for up and coming/less popular talent

SD is a lot better but....will that matter seeing as it's on Friday, I've always felt that's it's biggest hurt...

Christian is buried unless he's drafted to RAW, and that will not happen, plus he's not a huge star which RAW NEEDS NOW!!!!

and finally, once the 1st match is decided at the ppv, you'll know how the other champ match WILL end, that sucks too

like I said on another reply, it seems this whole draft was just to make sure that the main matches for this ppv would become between people on diff brands, I just hope they've played it out further, but I doubt it, this is the new WWE


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena just wanted a chance to wear blue. What a yabba-dabba...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at Punk


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Alberto Del Taco is an overrated piece of shit.
> 
> Yeah I said it.


Ha! You Del Taco, 'cause he's Mexican! Boy, you're fuckin' *HILARIOUS!!!*


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Still a Fruity Pebble in blue.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cena is definitely going to be drafted back after this match. And it will be the Miz who gets the pin to bring him back. And then Cena will AA Miz to end the show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Venge™ said:


> There's no heels left on Smackdown....


Cody Rhodes! Oh and Corre/Drew McIntyre.


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh god, no boos for Cena what just happened?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

It's not like this DRAFT will last long...soon we'll see wrestlers on both shows anyways lmfao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i wonder if WWE will add in canned non-female/pre-pubescent cheers for Cena on SD


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Lmao at C.M. Punk kicking in the faces' direction. This guy is godly.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Awaiting the old T-Shirt switch a roo trick.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

mizark henry...

raw ratings going off the roof tonight,


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why do they still announce Mark Henry as the worlds strongest man, he hasan't been that for years. I don't even know why it annoyes.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Last draft pick: Taker to Raw

Bet on it.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

rofl, CM Punk ripping up Josh's script.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

CHRISTIAN TO TURN ON CENA IN THIS MATCH. REVENGE FROM VENGEANCE 2005. CALLING IT NOW.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

John Cena looked over to the car and was like "Hey I hope Del Rio didn't get it all greasy inside, I need to bang his wife later in the back of it". 

Meanwhile Del Rio leaves with Brodus in the 2005 Chevy Cobalt to take it back to Hertz.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Henry's shirt is too damn big. They might as well just give him a Snuggie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God everyone in the ring looks like Sting.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw has more heels than a cuban shoe store


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Barrett should be in Henry's place, at least.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hey look a 5 min me again


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why do ppl see Christian losing already. I see him winning and miz winning. Do they really need to switch titles too.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Does Mark Henrys shirt look lighter than everyone else's because he's black?


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Can Christian just get pinned already? Let's just see the picks.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm so glad I'm not gonna hear Justin Roberts doing that plane sound on mondays for a long time (If Cena is trully going to SD).


----------



## Slamx (Apr 26, 2011)

Goldberg.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

henry = ratings


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Here we go Striker!*

Nobody beats Aaron's!


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

miz is going to smackdown

no reason to have del rio and miz on the same show since they cant feud with eachother


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

the rock drafted to raw ....


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

IMO the last draft tonight will be Cody Rhodes to Raw.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> *Here we go Striker!*
> 
> Nobody beats Aaron's!


_Nobody._


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha you Miz lovers...

At the first sight of a tag to Cena Miz runs in fear. How could anyone (other than Cena haters) possibly say that Miz's title run has been good? It's _impossible._


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> Cena is definitely going to be drafted back after this match. And it will be the Miz who gets the pin to bring him back. And then Cena will AA Miz to end the show.


That would make no sense, 'cause you can't get drafted twice.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Barrett should be in Henry's place, at least.


I agree with this. Barrett deserves it more.

This draft makes really no fucking sense. Basically it's a trade of top Raw to top SD stars..pretty much all i can make of it


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

not that anyone gives a fuck here, but where will the results of the diva drafts be posted??? on WWE.com tomorrow??


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Haha you Miz lovers...
> 
> At the first sight of a tag to Cena Miz runs in fear. How could anyone (other than Cena haters) possibly say that Miz's title run has been good? It's _impossible._


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

mistermatt891 said:


> miz is going to smackdown
> 
> no reason to have del rio and miz on the same show since they cant feud with eachother


So you can't have two heels on the same show? gotcha.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Amber B said:


> God everyone in the ring looks like Sting.


That must be a sign... *STING IS THE LAST DRAFT PICK OMG!11!ONE!*

I think I also saw his face in one of the opening video's frames.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

mayobk said:


> the rock drafted to raw ....


He can go where ever he wants, because he's The Rock.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Still don't see the point in moving Del Rio. He doesn't really have anyone to feud with besides Mysterio again unless Cena moves back or something.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> God everyone in the ring looks like Sting.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Ha! You Del Taco, 'cause he's Mexican! Boy, you're fuckin' *HILARIOUS!!!*


<------- This man did the gimmick 10000x better and more effectively.

ADR is a mid card wrestler at BEST.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> And not a single fuck was given for ADR by the crowd.


and i couldn't hear any heat for punk too..


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Haha you Miz lovers...
> 
> At the first sight of a tag to Cena Miz runs in fear. How could anyone (other than Cena haters) possibly say that Miz's title run has been good? It's _impossible._


He's not a strong, dominating superman like champion. He's a dirty, "do whatever I must to win" champion.


----------



## Adrian100 (Apr 26, 2011)

lic05 said:


> That must be a sign... *STING IS THE LAST DRAFT PICK OMG!11!ONE!*
> 
> I think I also saw his face in one of the opening video's frames.


Sting will never come to WWE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Matthews: "I can't believe Cena did a dropkick!"


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Cody Rhodes! Oh and Corre/Drew McIntyre.


Main event level.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mark henry worlds biggest blueberry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

stream cuts out, wonderful


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Fast 5 looks sooooo awesome. The dude from The Pacifier and the dude from The Tooth Fairy in the same movie?!?!?! Epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Satanixx said:


> <------- This man did the gimmick 10000x better and more effectively.
> 
> ADR is a mid card wrestler at BEST.



ya. they let a midcarder to win the royal fucking rumble. he must be a career midcarder then.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Henry sucks to be main event material


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is the final draft pick to raw: (remember he was on smackdown last)


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Ref just looked up. I think he signaled Sting. Here we go..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That would make no sense, 'cause you can't get drafted twice.


It's never happened before, so they will use it now.

Plus, Raw doesn't have a real top face right now.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

mistermatt891 said:


> miz is going to smackdown
> 
> no reason to have del rio and miz on the same show since they cant feud with eachother


Seriously? Cause no one ever turned face right? I mean it would be unheard of....*rme*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Everyone comes out to minimal heat or nothing except Cena, Cole and Vickie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


>


So fucking brutal. :lmao
Wow.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

for those of you commenting on the fact that there are no boos tonight for cena.. well that should come as not too much of a surprise.

they are in North Carolina... as a guy who was born in NC i can attest that a large percentage of people from the state (particularly the ones who watch wrestling) are kidna ghetto acting white guys with jean shorts and padlock chains. If you notice .. when the wwe holds shows in the southeast US there are more cheers for Cena than there is when they travel up north or out on the west coast to more ... i dont know how to put this kindly... but classy/educated areas.

just thought id make that gross generalization since i noticed a few comments about the crowd being behind cena.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So at the beginning of the show, Cole was complaining that something was wrong with the computer for drafting Cena to SD now he wants all the titles on SD.

Makes sense.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

"I'm on both shows anyway; that's how good I am."

Cole is amazing. Enough of you losers.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Here is the final draft pick to raw: (remember he was on smackdown last)


I MISS THIS.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Here is the final draft pick to raw: (remember he was on smackdown last)


I would mark, even before going "What the fuck?"


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm fairly sure that's Sting dressed up as Mark Henry, and the ref is Goldberg.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"The ultimate opportunist Alberto Del Rio" - Booker T


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Keeping Miz on RAW and separating him from Orton and Cena is a good thing.

It'll give him more time to shine!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Here is the final draft pick to raw: (remember he was on smackdown last)


I would be ecstatic... that guy could get over as a heel, was good in the ring, and great on the mic just to spoil us all... then the WWE had to be a bunch of cowards and ruin his career....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> <------- This man did the gimmick 10000x better and more effectively.
> 
> ADR is a mid card wrestler at BEST.


Actually, Ted Dibiase did it better than the both of them, and at least it didn't take 8 years and 3, gimmick changes, and a completely depleted roster for people to start caring about Alberto!

Alberto also doesn't try to stick his finger up grown men's asses like JBL, and he doesn't get knocked the fuck out by announcers like Joey Styles did to JBL!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

my prediction is kane to raw


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i can see smackdown winning this still


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Either Cena or Orton will get drafted back (probably Cena). Either that or the earlier rumours posted about Goldberg were true

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk makes it so obvious that he's calling spots. I can't stand that about him.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Christian got some skinny ass legs.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what's with the crowd? main event and everyone is sitting down and silent


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

Wtf. Booker t just called ADR the ultimate opportunist.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

:lmao @ King comparing the Royal Wedding to Rocks birthday


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

They are all Sting. Sting is within all of us.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Jorge Suarez said:


> ya. they let a midcarder to win the royal fucking rumble. he must be a career midcarder then.


Hacksaw Jim Duggan in 1988.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

cool pin botch


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Cole: "Miz and Del Rio went to Elementary School together!"

Umm what?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ADR delivering a codebreaker to Christians arm lol.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So pretty much the only way CENA doesn't get total heat is by teaming him up with others lol


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The RAW heels win, celebrate together, Draft Pick is announced as Taker. Taker comes out, they all sh* themselves and run. Great way to end RAW.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cole


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Isn't it a two seater?" "Well yeah... uh, well, nevermind."

Cole buried.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian doing all the work.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Satanixx said:


> Hacksaw Jim Duggan in 1988.


Wow, all the way back to '88? You're desperate!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Final draft pick will be...Jericho.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

tag in henry to blow the roof off!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Christian's DDT is too awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Come on ADR!"

That made me smile.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taker to Raw


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RATINGS HEEL TURN!!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

SWERVE!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

wtf mark henry


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Henry dont give a fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Henry swerves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Black guys just turning heel.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

mark henry heel turn XD


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

THINK OF THE RATINGS MARK!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Aww, I was hoping for the hot tag to Henry


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

OH YEAH!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Poor Cena.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This again?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

All of the black people are turning heel


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WHAT THE F..... *is shocked*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what the hell??? Silverback!!!!! FTW


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF Mark Henry?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> RATINGS HEEL TURN!!


beat me to it


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Henry Heel turn!! wtf


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HENRY HEEL TURN!

PUT HIM WITH TRUTH WWE


ANGRY BLACK STABLE


BOOK IT


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

hahahah did you see Punk? I CAN SEE YOU!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

HENRY
HENRY
HENRY

HE'S GOOD NOW COZ HE'S HEEL.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Kool Aid heel turn....... hmm.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

SWEREVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG RATINGS HEEL TURN!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

henry heel now>?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well done Mark Henry.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

SWEEEEEEEERVVVVE!!!


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mark Henry heel turn.

Face or heel, he sucks anyway.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

For everybody that said that Mark Henry wasn't main event material...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao henry RATINGS


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Henry heel turn? yeeeeeee


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

henry's gonna be truths bodyguard


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Henry push!?


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

No way man, they're going to push Mark Henry as a top heel? fuck that....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL. This night has been so random.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

5 moves of doom


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

iMarkForHenry said:


> for those of you commenting on the fact that there are no boos tonight for cena.. well that should come as not too much of a surprise.
> 
> they are in North Carolina... as a guy who was born in NC i can attest that a large percentage of people from the state (particularly the ones who watch wrestling) are kidna ghetto acting white guys with jean shorts and padlock chains. If you notice .. when the wwe holds shows in the southeast US there are more cheers for Cena than there is when they travel up north or out on the west coast to more ... i dont know how to put this kindly... but classy/educated areas.
> 
> just thought id make that gross generalization since i noticed a few comments about the crowd being behind cena.


Oh so you are saying all those people saying adult men hate Cena were telling a lie. I'm sorry to burst your bubble but wrestling is mostly show for us less classy people.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Mark Henry lol. Somehow I wouldn't even be shocked if that was an accident and he realised he decked the wrong guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mark Henry- the smartest fucking person in this draft.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

They turning all the blacks heel. Kofi Kingston is next :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

If R Truth came out and smoked with Henry I would buy so much WWE merchandice


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MARK "RATINGS" HENRY MAKE HIS LONG-AWAITED HEEL TURN!!!!!!


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

cena pinned dirty.... again.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mark Henry got paid eh?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. Punk and ADR hugging on the second rope made me laugh for no real reason.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

henry=ratings


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUNK KISSED DEL RIO LMAO


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow Ratings Heel Turn crashed the forums for a second. AND ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

OMG OMG OMG

wait what


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

gay


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Creative Meeting

Vince Lets turn all our black superstars heel

Round of aplause


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, Mark Henry's 23rd Heel Turn of his career!


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

predictably fucking lame.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

But if Mark Henry turns heel how will WWE get ratings!!??


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Shocked....not


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## HBK_718 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow... that was so anti-climatic.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

its really stupid you can be drafted back


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

THE FUCK


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

TROLL'D by Cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wtf??? we knew that was coming


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Exactly how I called it.

Christian may actually win the title on Sunday now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That made no fucking sense


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 26, 2009)

hell yeah cena to raw means christian must win at extreme rules to keep titles on 2 brands


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

That was extremely unexpected. Mark Henry has been as generic a babyface as Kelly Kelly for years.


----------



## Unlucky Charms (Apr 29, 2008)

LAME!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CENA BACK HAHAHAH


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The double draft is in :lmao


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> HENRY HEEL TURN!
> 
> PUT HIM WITH TRUTH WWE
> 
> ...


LMMFAO!!!!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow get the Russo pick now


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Christian is actually winning a title


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

punk kissing adr :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL!!! Knew it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WTF


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ugh. Shocking.

Never seen it coming...FML


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Knew it...

At least we have Orton.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...they actually did it. :lmao


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

YES YES YES Christan to win the title.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

UNDERTAKER , IT HAS TO BE


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

and the most predictable event of the entire night... Cena has been un-Smackdownned


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

christian is going 2 win!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah as if Cena would leave RAW...


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Yes yes yes yes yes a Mark Henry push!!!!!!!!!

It's about fucking time!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

How fucking stupid is that. This is just awful.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

so fucking shit


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I repeat, Christian wins Sunday to keep the belt on SmackDown, Cena wins on Sunday to keep the belt on RAW.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

So fucking obvious.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Another black man turns heel and Cena back on Raw. What a shocker. fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cowards!


----------



## daware (Mar 1, 2011)

Cena drafted back......Here is my surprised Face :|


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

[Russo Pic]
8*D


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Edit out by Headliner. Next time adjust the size of the picture.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

And it turns into a Cena fest. Sigh.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Punk makes it so obvious that he's calling spots. I can't stand that about him.


That was always a complaint I had with Jericho as well (really my only complaint with him)


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Trolled.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Several people knew it was coming.
Cena back to Raw.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

son of a swerve!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

So Christian wins...or two titles on RAW?


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

way to bury smackdown


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This reminds me of the 2004 draft where Triple H got traded back almost immediately afterwards.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cena haters lemme hear ya bitch!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the fuck cena back to raw is that possible


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

fucking bullshit


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck this fucking shit. thought i'd got rid of him, and now we have Super Cena AND Super Rey on the same show.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena back on raw, getting the upperhand. ADR on raw. Christian might actually win now.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Wow, all the way back to '88? You're desperate!


Nah just old


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena just gave a Russo face lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

christian wins lol


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW wwe, wow, HOW ORGINIAL, this is the biggest pile onf dogshit i have ever seen in my entire life, the only good thing of this is that christian is winning the world title, no way del rio brings the world title to raw now


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Wasn't this last match for 2 picks?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

How the hell does someone get drafted twice???


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Fuck it. CHRISTIAN is the only SMACKDOWN wrestler in either world title match. 

Peeps get ready.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

There was no chance of him leaving Raw. God I hope The Miz retains the title on sunday.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wasn't that match for two picks?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes!!!!!!! Christian is winning the title!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since when could someone be drafted twice? That was pointless.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is good keep Cena on RAW no need for both Orton and Cena on Smackdown.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Haha. Punk and ADR hugging on the second rope made me laugh for no real reason.


Did you see Punk kiss ADR? lol, I hope someone gifs that.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Henry heel turn made me laugh.

Trololol for Cena getting drafted back to RAW.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck the WWE and Fuck John Cena.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL Pyro is going to have a shit fit when Christian wins on Sunday.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

your awful tony 316 because that was a great raw quit whinning seriously


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At least he won't stink up Smackdown which is the show I can actually tolerate.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Called it.
Well, I guess pretty much everyone did.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm okay with this conclusion. I don't mind Cena that much. Glad Orton is gone though.


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

thank god, at least RAW is saved now.....plus we know Christian WILL win the other title now (he deserves it)

good call by people on here, I was soooooo disappointed til that moment


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Well with picks that have gone down, I think things are looking good for Christian at Extreme Rules.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Screw Cena. I want to know about Mark Henry damn it. Why did he do it?


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

well orton to carry sd
nite peep


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm completely convinced Vince Russo booked the show. How many turns have there been tonight, 20? 25?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Christian is winning the title on sunday! YES!


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

and NEWWorld Heavyweight Champion.................CHristian!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

*looks for russo* Also, Henry as a heel?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well Christian might win now. Why are people so pisssed. Thats the IWC's #1 wish.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Cena back to Raw, huh?
*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

All in all I think the draft has done more harm than good.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

What a waste. 

Pathetic tbh, could have done something logical or awesome but nope two trades taken up by Cena - great


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Welp... Can't wait til tomorrow so we can see the others being changed.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, show was going great, then came the end...... fuck.



On the upside, looks like they just announced in huge letters "Christian wins title Sunday."


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

They obviously just given away the fact that Christian is gonna win the title. How stupid is that.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Algernon said:


> Well Christian might win now. Why are people so pisssed. Thats the IWC's #1 wish.


Because the IWC HATES getting what it wants.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

So....who's the top heel on Smackdown?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Since when could someone be drafted twice? That was pointless.


It happened a few year ago with HHH so yes it can and has happened


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CHRISTIAN WINNING AT ER FURTHER CONFIRMED.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Mark Henry working for Raw GM?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok I know people are pissed about Cena coming BACK to RAW but let's look at a possible silver lining here: Christian is now the only SmackDown wrestler in the title picture this weekend. Perhaps Edge put in a request for his best friend to get a title reign after he had to retire?


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

That was stupid with cena.. Pleased for Christian - it looks good! Night folks


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Saw Cena getting drafted back a mile off. They were never gonna trade both Cena and Orton over.

It was stupid though, a waste of two picks.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

My Review of this ridiculous evening


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mark Henry&R-Truth.....New Nation of Domination!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Ugh...Stupid ending.


R-Truth was the best thing tonight and I never, EVER, thought I'd have to say that.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Where was Goldberg?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I could swear that was for 2 picks.

lol at people being shocked,everyone's been calling it all night.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

that show was awful


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

will94 said:


> I repeat, Christian wins Sunday to keep the belt on SmackDown, Cena wins on Sunday to keep the belt on RAW.


No one from the Raw match is going to Smackdown, so the title stays on Raw regardless.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Really was a waste of two picks like people have said.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So they wasted the last draft on bringing Cena back to Raw. WWE.....


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't be so sure about Christian just yet. Everything can happen in the WWE!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

tommo010 said:


> It happened a few year ago with HHH so yes it can and has happened


Triple H was traded back to Raw from Smackdown in '04. For the Dudley Boys and Booker T.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Kazz said:


> Is it possible that Cena gets drafted back to Raw in the 'generator'?


Called that as soon as he got drafted, and I'd say a good few of us did, too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The RAW main event was a Mark Henry heel turn, who proceeded to beat down John Cena?!

Im 12 and wat is this


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

I knew Cena would be drafted back to Raw, you can't put your #1 guy on the B show!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so Christian is definitely winning now?

and is there a supplemental draft ?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Shows like this make Be The Booker a viable option. Not sure how much more shit I can take from WWE, TNA and ROH.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Christian still won't win the world title, dashing the dreams of all the prepubescent Christian fans here.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> Where was Goldberg?


At home?


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

why does everybody hate Cena staying?? be honest, even if u don't like him, think of the talent on RAW w/o him, do u really think that's worth watching??? of so, u must have been watching SD for the past 5 years....


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope Daniel Bryan gets drafted to SD tommorow and possibly Mcintyre being drafted to Raw but then again it would be pretty pointless Mcintyre being drafted to Raw lol.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

It was great until that lame ass endng, just too predictable and makes a joke of the whole thing. 

Orton and ADR swapping is the only really interesting part of this, should be interesting to see how it plays out. Cena will take turns feuding with Miz/ADR/Punk and maybe even ADR (My God Raw has a lot of heels) while I don't really see anyone blatantly obvious for Orton to feud with.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Christian still won't win the world title, dashing the dreams of all the prepubescent Christian fans here.


Pure comedy if that happens.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> For people saying Cena's getting drafted back to Raw, you can't get drafted twice!


OH REALLY!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how do u get drafted twice? that kills the whole point of the draft. truth with henry by his side could be good, maybe they'll bring back mvp and reform the nation.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

when is the supplemental Draft??


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

so mark is sds top heel. I thought raw got screwed for once but guess not


----------



## MR_PERVERT_ (Jan 11, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Where was Goldberg?


I wish Goldberg did come back to deliver a stiff mule kick to Cena's melon and prematurely end his career. I am so fucking tired of having his corny ass on my television. 

No surprise there at the end, Super Cena to the rescue. Oh how far wrestling has fallen off the deep end.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Pure comedy if that happens.


I'm already laughing.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

peowulf said:


> Don't be so sure about Christian just yet. Everything can happen in the WWE!


yeah , i can just see it now, tomorrow in the supplemental draft, del rio is drafted back to sd or miz is drafted to sd in the supplemental draft. yeah chances of that happening are slim but like u said, anything and everything is possible in the wwe


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the fox said:


> so Christian is definitely winning now?
> 
> and is there a supplemental draft ?



Supplemental draft will be tomorrow at 12.00 pm.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

As crap as the ending was, the draft has made Smackdown pretty interesting. Assuming Henry isn't used as a top heel, who's left? Rhodes to move up? Someone in the supplemental? Swagger?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't believe there were people that thought Cena wouldn't get drafted back. Like they were really going to leave Cena and Orton on Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Super Cena teams with Super Rey to kill Raw. 

So much for at least Sin Cara vs. Rey.

And fuck you Vince for bringing Cena back..so obvious yet i had a small glimmer of hope he would leave for a while :/


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

supplemental is tomorrow night


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

YES YES YES YES YES!!!! It's about time for another Mark Henry push! I really hope they don't fuck him up this time. I marked out hard when he betrayed team Smackdown!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Christian winning the world title is going to be unbearable on here. At least the IWC can shut the fuck up whining after he wins. The biggest cliche argument will also be eradicated. The amount of times a thread has degenerated over Christian not winning a world title even though he doesn't deserve it is ridiculous.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

That John Cena crap was pointless. So was the Michelle Cole crap


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler is probably coming back to Smackdown. There's a void of good heels on Smackdown and he could really carve a niche for himself.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

krai999 said:


> OH REALLY!!



Don't blame me, blame the WWE's stupidity.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I'm already laughing.


I could see the forum exploding. I'll create a forum just for Christian called the "CHRISTIAN WAS SCREWED" forum and have everything directed there.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree getting back into the draft selections is lame and stupid as fuck :/


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

After seeing this draft, Christian better this Sunday.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RatedRudy said:


> yeah , i can just see it now, tomorrow in the supplemental draft, del rio is drafted back to sd or miz is drafted to sd in the supplemental draft. yeah chances of that happening are slim but like u said, anything and everything is possible in the wwe


Supplemental Draft is for Diva's and Jobbers I highly doubt you'll see a big mover in that.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

cena, del rio, miz on same show

christian is surely winning or what?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> how do u get drafted twice? that kills the whole point of the draft. truth with henry by his side could be good, *maybe they'll bring back mvp* and reform the nation.


As much as I'd love to see that, it ain't happening


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

MARK HENRY!!! IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME YOU GET ANOTHER PUSH!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he'll go in the supplemental to raw i bet.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

How many times does Cena switch brands in the supplemental?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> Supplemental Draft is for Diva's and Jobbers I highly doubt you'll see a big mover in that.


Watch as Cena is drafted 4 times, CM Punk is drafted to SD and Undertaker is drafted to RAW. JUST because you said that.


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

people calm down, Cena had to stay....you can't have the 2 biggest people on the B show and SD is the B show!!!, plus the draft is the draft and it's scripted to begin with, yes it'd been better to not waste 2 picks like that but the end result was what was needed, it makes the draft even more "random" which is the point...and on the supplemental, don't be idiots, that's for the low mid-carders/divas anyway...


----------



## Tsiakkos (Apr 26, 2011)

They had the chance to make something epic by moving UNDERTAKER to RAW and make an epic feud with HHH and they simply blew it for what? To make John Cena the face of the night once again. Vince must start forgetting how much good bjs John Cena does, and think a bit about the future of his company.


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Christian winning the world title is going to be unbearable on here. At least the IWC can shut the fuck up whining after he wins. The biggest cliche argument will also be eradicated. The amount of times a thread has degenerated over Christian not winning a world title even though he doesn't deserve it is ridiculous.


Don't you worry we will move on to complaining about JoMo not winning when sorry excuse for wrestler Miz has managed to hold title for almost 6 months.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I could see the forum exploding. I'll create a forum just for Christian called the "CHRISTIAN WAS SCREWED" forum and have everything directed there.


It would be funnier if you just banned everyone who bitches about the world title match after Sunday.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Can we get a freeze frame of ADR, MIz and punk


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

MizPunkRio said:


> Can we get a freeze frame of ADR, MIz and punk


especially when cm punk kissed adr on the cheek, then looked longingly into his eyes.


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tsiakkos said:


> They had the chance to make something epic by moving UNDERTAKER to RAW and make an epic feud with HHH and they simply blew it for what? To make John Cena the face of the night once again. Vince must start forgetting how much good bjs John Cena does, and think a bit about the future of his company.


First, I love HHH and Taker, they have had amazing careers, BUT do u really think either one of them and especially both will/can have a long feud over months at this point and carry the show, their best chance is one more match again at next year's WM like HBK and Taker


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

MizPunkRio said:


> Can we get a freeze frame of ADR, MIz and punk


:lmao The first thing I thought of when I saw them celebrating.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Even though I saw it coming, seeing them reverse Cena to smackdown just made me cringe and yell "f*ck off" at the TV, it's so pathetic that they can't let someone change shows or change his character one iota for fear of losing the 5 year old demographic. 

WWE making decisions solely based on what's good for short-term $$ is going to hurt them in the long run, because it makes them afraid to take any chances. the WWE landscape actually looked interesting again for a second because if they had Cena and Orton going to SD would mean new stars would have a chance to shine on RAW and we could actually see some new main event feuds.. but we can't let anyone else shine, can we SuperCena?


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Maaannn, Vince trolled us hard with Cena. Still a good show, actually had me hyped for Raw's future until the Cena reverse. fpalm

Barring that, they made the right moves tonight, as far as Smackdown is concerned. Orton to SD was a near-lock to happen, and I'm glad it did. Cara is an excellent pickup as well. Rey & Show to Raw? Not so good.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Caribou said:


> especially when cm punk kissed adr on the cheek, then looked longingly into his eyes.


I fapp err I marked


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

MizPunkRio said:


> Can we get a freeze frame of ADR, MIz and punk


This..

That celebration was awesome.. especially from 2nd rope :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Disciple514 said:


> After seeing this draft, Christian better this Sunday.


I agree, Christian better


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well its time to check to see if PSN is back online

(it wont be)


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao LOL at anyone who thought Taker was being drafted. For what? So he can NOT show up on Mondays instead of Fridays? At this point in his career, Taker's brand is WrestleMania, not Raw or SmackDown.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Christian winning the world title.

I've never wanted the WWE to troll us so bad.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Jorge Suarez said:


> This..
> 
> That celebration was awesome.. especially from 2nd rope :lmao


Hopefully Rodriguez gets drafted to Raw tomorrow
Perhaps Miz goes to Raw and ADR wins at extreme rules


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Even though I saw it coming, seeing them reverse Cena to smackdown just made me cringe and yell "f*ck off" at the TV, it's so pathetic that they can't let someone change shows or change his character one iota for fear of losing the 5 year old demographic.
> 
> WWE making decisions solely based on what's good for short-term $$ is going to hurt them in the long run, because it makes them afraid to take any chances. the WWE landscape actually looked interesting again for a second because if they had Cena and Orton going to SD would mean new stars would have a chance to shine on RAW and we could actually see some new main event feuds.. but we can't let anyone else shine, can we SuperCena?


ok, I would agree they need to be willing to change his character, h/e let's be honest....

Taker has been on SD forever....
Austin would never have been sent from RAW to SD....
HBK was never sent to SD from my memory...
The Rock would never had been sent to SD IF Austin wouldn't have been in the WWE...but since Austin was he could and his persona could fit over there...

so it's not ALL that crazy for them not to move their top performer off the main show


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Tsiakkos said:


> They had the chance to make something epic by moving UNDERTAKER to RAW and make an epic feud with HHH and they simply blew it for what? To make John Cena the face of the night once again. Vince must start forgetting how much good bjs John Cena does, and think a bit about the future of his company.


Ok there is NO sense in what your saying. Bring Taker, who at this point does not do a full schedule, to Raw to do a feud that starts sometime around January. You Cena haters seriously need to wake up and smell the coffee...


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

tommo010 said:


> It happened a few year ago with HHH so yes it can and has happened


Actually, HHH didn't get drafted back to Raw, he was traded back a couple days later. So it's not actually the same thing, but I see your point.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Christian winning the world title.
> 
> I've never wanted the WWE to troll us so bad.


So you'd rather have a man that has done nothing to earn the belt in the short time he haa been here than a man that was one of the biggest stars in the business and has given everything he has for it? 

Must be nice to live in your little fantasy world if a popular wrestler that has been part of some of the greatest matches of all time doesn't deserve the title and the WWE is only trolling us. 

Wait..... you aren't supposed to visit forums Vince!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Viper5783 said:


> ok, I would agree they need to be willing to change his character, h/e let's be honest....
> 
> Taker has been on SD forever....
> Austin would never have been sent from RAW to SD....
> ...


Can we just get this out of the way already? Austin and Rock are NOT ACTIVE COMPETITORS. Therefore, they are NOT PART OF ANY ROSTER and thus CANNOT BE DRAFTED. Now enough already!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Annihilus said:


> Even though I saw it coming, seeing them reverse Cena to smackdown just made me cringe and yell "f*ck off" at the TV, it's so pathetic that they can't let someone change shows or change his character one iota for fear of losing the 5 year old demographic.
> 
> WWE making decisions solely based on what's good for short-term $$ is going to hurt them in the long run, because it makes them afraid to take any chances. the WWE landscape actually looked interesting again for a second because if they had Cena and Orton going to SD would mean new stars would have a chance to shine on RAW and we could actually see some new main event feuds.. but we can't let anyone else shine, can we SuperCena?


Get use to it no one will touch him or change what he is until WWE's finances are in the red because he is a face or he retires. What you see from Cena now is what you will see from him 2-3 years from now. They will pretty much run his current shindig into the ground until they can get nothing else from it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Get use to it no one will touch him or change what he is until WWE's finances are in the red because he is a face or he retires. What you see from Cena now is what you will see from him 2-3 years from now. They will pretty much run his current shindig into the ground until they can get nothing else from it.


As much as I don't like it it's true. Cena does need something fresh but it's NOT A HEEL TURN.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> So you'd rather have a man that has done nothing to earn the belt in the short time he haa been here than a man that was one of the biggest stars in the business and has given everything he has for it?
> 
> Must be nice to live in your little fantasy world if a popular wrestler that has been part of some of the greatest matches of all time doesn't deserve the title and the WWE is only trolling us.
> 
> Wait..... you aren't supposed to visit forums Vince!




Lol, Christian has been in some of the WWE's greatest matches? :argh:


----------



## AnTwan (Jun 5, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Can we just get this out of the way already? Austin and Rock are NOT ACTIVE COMPETITORS. Therefore, they are NOT PART OF ANY ROSTER and thus CANNOT BE DRAFTED. Now enough already!


His implication was not that they should have been drafted tonight, but in their heyday they would not have been moved from the show they were on, and thus we should not be surprised when Cena does not move.
(Forgive me, I have not posted on this site in years so I cannot be held responsible for any avatars or signatures  )


----------



## Viper5783 (Apr 26, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Viper5783 View Post
ok, I would agree they need to be willing to change his character, h/e let's be honest....

Taker has been on SD forever....
Austin would never have been sent from RAW to SD....
HBK was never sent to SD from my memory...
The Rock would never had been sent to SD IF Austin wouldn't have been in the WWE...but since Austin was he could and his persona could fit over there...

so it's not ALL that crazy for them not to move their top performer off the main show
Can we just get this out of the way already? Austin and Rock are NOT ACTIVE COMPETITORS. Therefore, they are NOT PART OF ANY ROSTER and thus CANNOT BE DRAFTED. Now enough already!


IDIOT!!!!!! understand what I'm saying, it's not about them being drafted NOW moron!!! it's about IF the draft would have been in full effect yearly when they did wrestle and what would have happened in that event, and the fact that Cena is at their level on the WWE food chain (not in true greatness though)


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Lol, Christian has been in some of the WWE's greatest matches? :argh:


He has


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> As much as I don't like it it's true. Cena does need something fresh but it's NOT A HEEL TURN.


WWE is never going to change anything when it comes to Cena unless they lose LOTS of money. If that does not happen I could see Cena playing this type of character for the rest of his career.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> He has


No. He was in one multiple tag team ladder match at Mania that one time. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> No. He was in one multiple tag team ladder match at Mania that one time. Other than that, nothing.


The tag team matches, several of his IC fueds over the years, and quite a few matches on SD/RAW. Sadly, he has had few opportunities to steal the show on major PPVs and have those matches stick in everyone's minds since the tag team glory days. He has had fantastic matches year in and year out, but they are lost in the shuffle to most people.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> No. He was in one multiple tag team ladder match at Mania that one time. Other than that, nothing.


All of those TLC matches were absolutely epic.

Also, I wouldn't say "nothing" other than that, he's had some very good matches and he's consistently a top performer.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> All of those TLC matches were absolutely epic.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say "nothing" other than that, he's had some very good matches and he's consistently a top performer.


Very good, but not Epic. and the fact you can't think of any of these other very good matches off the top of your head just shows he's not done all that much. Consistently a top performer? Consistenly average.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What a lame last pick. The last picked pretty mmuched ruined the draft...


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

hazuki said:


> What a lame last pick. The last picked pretty mmuched ruined the draft...


No it didn't. As much as I dislike Cena's character, taking him off of Raw (while hes involved in a feud with someone who only appears on Raw) and putting him on the B-Show would have been moronic. Without him getting drafted back there would be a shortage of star power on Raw.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> WWE making decisions solely based on what's good for short-term $$ is going to hurt them in the long run, because it makes them afraid to take any chances. the WWE landscape actually looked interesting again for a second because if they had Cena and Orton going to SD would mean new stars would have a chance to shine on RAW and we could actually see some new main event feuds.. but we can't let anyone else shine, can we SuperCena?


Well said...my thoughts exactly. For shame Vince, for shame.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> The tag team matches, several of his IC fueds over the years, and quite a few matches on SD/RAW. Sadly, he has had few opportunities to steal the show on major PPVs and have those matches stick in everyone's minds since the tag team glory days. He has had fantastic matches year in and year out, but they are lost in the shuffle to most people.


Because he's become so generic. He needs to go back to his old CLB gimmick. That's when he stood out the most.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Very good, but not Epic. and the fact you can't think of any of these other very good matches off the top of your head just shows he's not done all that much. Consistently a top performer? Consistenly average.


He's been money in the bank, had classics with Jericho and Edge as a single competitor, and is one of the best ring technicians in the business. As much as you seem to detest him, you can't wave away his accomplishments and maintain any credibility at all.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> Because he's become so generic. He needs to go back to his old CLB gimmick. That's when he stood out the most.


I think it is more of the WWE not booking him with strong competitors consistantly. Though that is pretty much the norm for any wrestler now with the card being so weak. It is hard to take even the top guys as seriously now as 10 years ago... just not enough talent or proper use of talent.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> He's been money in the bank, had classics with Jericho and Edge as a single competitor, and is one of the best ring technicians in the business. As much as you seem to detest him, you can't wave away his accomplishments and maintain any credibility at all.


Christian was given a push in 2005. WHen Cena and Batista were in the middle of their first reigns and no one was winning either title from them. As soon as he failed in these title matches, he fucked off to TNA. And Christian marks complain that has been held back and deserves more. He would have won a world title by now if he didn't leave in '05.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jm99 said:


> Christian was given a push in 2005. WHen Cena and Batista were in the middle of their first reigns and no one was winning either title from them. As soon as he failed in these title matches, he fucked off to TNA. And Christian marks complain that has been held back and deserves more. He would have won a world title by now if he didn't leave in '05.


Uh, no. They fucked up his push by sending him to Smackdown and immediately dissolved him of any relevance. Then he went to TNA.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting Raw lol. Orton moving was a given tbh and I like that Rey has come over in place of him. Rey/HHH FUCKING PLEASE! But I don't understand ADR coming to Raw. Now he slots in behind Miz and Punk as the third heel on the show. Unless they are planning to give him a fucking MEGA push it makes no sense. 

Also, they shouldn't sacrifice Miz for him at this stage in the game. They have invested so much in him and he is starting to get that larger than life presence that a true main event star has about them. I really feel like they should stick with Miz and keep doing what they are doing. They could have kept ADR on SD and done the same with him but I guess not.

Sin Cara and Rey was a straight swap imo. Rey can get his final run on Raw while they build up his predecessor and also hold that Hispanic demographic with him on SD.

Show/Henry = meh. Show should be a nice addition of veteran talent to the Raw side though.

Overall it was a swerve worthy show with one perfect move made and another head scratcher. I guess we'll just have to see if it all pans out.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

I loved the Smackdown locker room reactions when they got Cena Lmao


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Uh, no. They fucked up his push by sending him to Smackdown and immediately dissolved him of any relevance. Then he went to TNA.


But regardless of which show he was on, he wasn't winning the title that year, so it didn't really matter whether they moved him to Smackdown or not. Lets not forget that Edge hadn't won his first world title until after Christian had left the company.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

jm99 said:


> Christian was given a push in 2005. WHen Cena and Batista were in the middle of their first reigns and no one was winning either title from them. As soon as he failed in these title matches, he fucked off to TNA. And Christian marks complain that has been held back and deserves more. He would have won a world title by now if he didn't leave in '05.


Way to conveniently leave out the portion that after Christian's *main event push* that he was sent Smackdown and whith in a month was *WORKING SPANKY ON FUCKING VELOCITY*

What guy with any amount of potential is going to waste the prime of his career doing that?

It wasn't about Christian winning the belt that year. It was about giving Christian the ball as a top heel. It was about faith in Christian as a top heel. It was about trusting Christian as a top heel. It was about giving Christian opportunity. They gave Christian 1 opportunity and he excelled, but they yanked the ball out of his hands and sent him down 5 steps backward.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't understand this whole Smackdown VS Raw mentality. It's like who really cares? You all work for the same company.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Well I hated the predictable ending,But it did not ruin the WHOLE draft for me and I enjoyed tonight's show except the Cole&JR sh*t!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> He's been money in the bank, had classics with Jericho and Edge as a single competitor, and is one of the best ring technicians in the business. As much as you seem to detest him, you can't wave away his accomplishments and maintain any credibility at all.


I don't remember any of these stand out matches with Jericho and Edge. Weird. Okay, Money in the Bank and TLC matches, he may have been part of these but this just shows he can't have a great match on his own, he needs various other people involved for me to even remember them. I can wave away his accomplishments, he's just average! in literally all aspects.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I don't remember any of these stand out matches with Jericho and Edge. Weird. Okay, Money in the Bank and TLC matches, he may have been part of these but this just shows he can't have a great match on his own, he needs various other people involved for me to even remember them. I can wave away his accomplishments, he's just average! in literally all aspects.


Just proves you don't actually watch all that much if it is on. You are probably one of those fans that would only list PPV matches and not even remember all the great matches that have happened on Raw or SD...


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Way to conveniently leave out the portion that after Christian's *main event push* that he was sent Smackdown and whith in a month was *WORKING SPANKY ON FUCKING VELOCITY*
> 
> *What guy with any amount of potential is going to waste the prime of his career doing that?*
> 
> It wasn't about Christian winning the belt that year. It was about giving Christian the ball as a top heel. It was about faith in Christian as a top heel. It was about trusting Christian as a top heel. It was about giving Christian opportunity. They gave Christian 1 opportunity and he excelled, but they yanked the ball out of his hands and sent him down 5 steps backward.


Well tbh someone like Jack Swagger, who has already won a World title is now a sidekick to a fucking announcer, shit happens, but the fact is Christian wasn't willing to endure even two months of this on Smackdown before he left for TNA. I personally don't see what is so special about Christian that makes most of the IWC love him and makes everyone think he had the right to be at main event level at that time. You can see what could have happened had he stayed around though, within months of his return from TNA he was given the ECW title, he dropped and then, not too long later he was injured. He has now come back from injury and has been given a WHC shot, so the idea he was ever held back is laughable. Leaving for TNA is more often than not a death sentence for any career in WWE, but of course the man who Vince hates and who he is holding back was has been given continued main event programs since his return.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's just me of Rey had a disgruntled face all the time he was on camera?

I mean, he gets drafted to RAW, SmackDown is the favorite brand for the latin audience, Sin Cara is going to SmackDown... looks like someone's jelly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

el dandy said:


> *It wasn't about Christian winning the belt that year*. It was about giving Christian the ball as a top heel. It was about faith in Christian as a top heel. It was about trusting Christian as a top heel. It was about giving Christian opportunity. They gave Christian 1 opportunity and he excelled, but they yanked the ball out of his hands and sent him down 5 steps backward.


You're right, it wasn't. It was about WWE getting behind Cena and Batista and pushing them as the new generation of stars for their company. I'm sorry but all this bitching about Christian getting a world title run in 05 needs to stop. He was NEVER going to get anything over Cena/Batista, both of whom then went on the become the top 2 stars for the next several years. It should be clear to everyone that WWE made the right choice.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> You're right, it wasn't. It was about WWE getting behind Cena and Batista and pushing them as the new generation of stars for their company. I'm sorry but all this bitching about Christian getting a world title run in 05 needs to stop. He was NEVER going to get anything over Cena/Batista, both of whom then went on the become the top 2 stars for the next several years. It should be clear to everyone that WWE made the right choice.


Exactly.

Championship and top of the card wise, 2005 was about Batista and John Cena and rightfully so. However, for Christian 2005 was about taking it to the next level as a heel and really developing his character. He could get his title run in 06 or 07, but 2005 for CHristian should have about getting him to the point to where he COULD be taken seriously as a championship contender for years to come. He started off that way, but it was dropped in favor of him being complacent. He was not willing to remain complacent so he kicked rocks.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

The R Truth segment was alright, just because he seemed genuinely pissed at the crowd. Him being heel will at least be interesting for the next few weeks. It's fucking stupid that they drafted Sin Cara over to SD. Just a stupid move by wwe. This RAW sucked and the ending was ridiculous.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Them moving Cena or Orton to fill Edge’s spot was pretty much a given, but I didn’t expect both would move. Actually, given that they seemed afraid to go a week w/o him on Raw last year during a time where storylinewise it made no sense for him to be on Raw, and I don’t see them wasting Rock’s few appearances throughout this year on Smackdown, I didn’t expect them to move Cena. So after they announced Orton was moving too (and maybe a little before that), I figured Cena would get drafted back to Raw by the end of the show. In a way, them drafting Cena twice kind of highlighted their current depth problem. They had less guys than normal this year to use as shocking draft picks to try to make the draft feel like a big deal.

Alberto moving to Raw was another one I think most saw coming. I think that was a good move. With him going to Raw and all three guys in the WWE title match staying on Raw, it appears they will put the belt on Christian. I hope Mysterio on Raw works out better this time than it did last time. Sin Cara moving to Smackdown may be for the best until he gets used to things.

At least this year they got the token below average Draft show battle royal out of the way early instead of making it the main event. The brief Kofi/Bourne exchange near the end was one of the few parts I really enjoyed. It seemed like it took them too long to cull the herd and get down to where the ring isn’t too crowded for guys to do stuff and the director and announcers to not miss things.

The build for the three-way at the PPV is an odd one as the 3rd guy who nobody believes will win hasn’t had any interaction with the other two in the three-way the last two weeks (that I can immediately recall) and is feuding with a mid-card guy who isn’t in the match. Morrison feels quite superfluous. Oh, and for some reason the three-way will be in a cage.

Cole/Lawler really should have ended at Mania. Making the tag match a strap match doesn’t increase my interest any. It’s still going to be bad and this feud has still gone on longer than it should have.

I think it would have been better to have Punk (w/ Nexus) lay out Orton or do something to add some heat to this flatlined feud, give a good reason for the use of the gimmick, and make it seem like Punk has a chance after the last couple months of booking instead of doing those two flat, underwhelming promos. I don’t see that PPV doing well.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't get what's stupid about trading Sin Cara to Smackdown!,He'll be developed on the B-show for a while as Rey will be fresh for a while on Raw and something could happen to start building a feud between them for SS(IF Rey leaves before WM)or even wait the full year for WM.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> I don't get what's stupid about trading Sin Cara to Smackdown!,He'll be developed on the B-show for a while as Rey will be fresh for a while on Raw and something could happen to start building a feud between them for SS(IF Rey leaves before WM)or even wait the full year for WM.


I don't think it's stupid. I'm just bummed that Rey and Sin Cara aren't going to be anywhere near one another for a while. Being on a taped show is better for Sin Cara. There's also a chance he develops into the heel version of Rey, so a feud down the road can make sense.


----------



## PowerBombOnTheNeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh joy, just when the light came bright on Cenas departure to Smackdown, WWE had to just spit in our faces by bringing him back.

Oh well, atleast Johnny C has a few new playmates to job to him. Pathetic. 

I get he makes you money WWE, but FFS the draft is to change shit up. Not feed the big lame purple monster.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Now we have to deal with Cena, Big Show, & Mysterio on RAW.....man....this is going to be a long year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Now we have to deal with Cena, Big Show, & Mysterio on RAW.....man....this is going to be a long year.


Don't forget HHH .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least you don't have to deal with Orton on Raw. Big Show is totally irrelevant and Rey almost never wins titles. Cena's there...ok, what's new? The face of the company doesn't leave the top show. Triple H is barely gonna even be there as well.

.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Louie85TX said:


> I don't get what's stupid about trading Sin Cara to Smackdown!,He'll be developed on the B-show for a while as Rey will be fresh for a while on Raw and something could happen to start building a feud between them for SS(IF Rey leaves before WM)or even wait the full year for WM.


They also put him on Smackdown so they could edit his matches if necessary. They're trying to protect him and rightfully so.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> At least you don't have to deal with Orton on Raw. Big Show is totally irrelevant and Rey almost never wins titles. Cena's there...ok, what's new? The face of the company doesn't leave the top show. Triple H is barely gonna even be there as well.
> 
> .


Well I'm happy. Orton gets a fresh start on SD and takes the number one babyface spot there. Cena and Miz stay on Raw where they should and Rey gets drafted to Raw so now we will hopefully get a Rey/HHH program somewhere down the road. The only thing I didn't like about this draft was moving ADR. He should have stayed on SD imo.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> They also put him on Smackdown so they could edit his matches if necessary. They're trying to protect him and rightfully so.


Indeed!,This should be less pressure&stress on Sin Cara cause I'm sure he's still nervous and still struggling to adapt to the WWE style!,This could benefit him in many ways.

Oh and I think Smackdown is much bigger in the Latino market than Raw and so that also helps extra!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Just finished watching the replay and I can safely say that the WWE are omega level trolls. Cena being drafted back to RAW killed the show for me.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Ass Buster said:


> Just finished watching the replay and I can safely say that the WWE are omega level trolls. Cena being drafted back to RAW killed the show for me.


I bet it made Christian's night!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm 

Cena back on Raw.

I give up.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

It's amazing how much WWE troll everyone these days. Cole, Ricardo Rodiguez, Vickie to name a few. Cena getting drafted to SD, more vintage trolling from the WWE. 

I'm happy with the draft on the whole. I agree that ADR should've stayed on SD. I assume this forum is marking pretty hard right now that Christian will now surely win the WHC.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I was out of my mind happy until Cena was drafted back to RAW... I had thought that maybe we'd see a new generation of faces finally rise up with Orton & him over on Smackdown, but I guess it was not to be. Vince just trolled the fuck out of smarks, including me


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I loved how during R-Truth's promo the censors messed up not once, but twice trying to sensor 'pissing' and 'pissed'. Great promo too.

Overall I said I would be happy if was better than last week's Raw and it was so happy days.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I saw Dolph Ziggler and thought that Evan Bourne got taller.
> 
> I am generic! Generic!
> 
> ...


This is phenomenal!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why does this forum hate it so much when top faces win?

ARE YOU FUCKING NEW TO THIS COMPANY?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is anyone shocked that Cena was drafted back to Raw? When Orton left you had to figure Cena would be back because otherwise who would be the top face on the A-Show? Rey? Show? Morrison? 

Of course it's not going to matter in two months when everyone is on every show anyway.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
-ok i guess a lot of the iwc are now marking out for r-truth
-NOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT REY MYSTERIO PLZ NO.
-WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK FIRST JOHN CENA THEN RANDY ORTON. WHAT THE HELL. Does that mean that I have to watch Smackdown now?
-Really bored of this commentator feud. Also went on for too long. 
-sin cara as well? what the shit is happening
-WTF ALBERTO DEL RIO? They've basically swapped the RAW and Smackdown roster :/
-ADR and Cena win at Extreme Rules. Christian goes back to the mid/upper card LOL. Wait...who are Smackdown's main event heels?
-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MARK HENRY. I'm guessing that he's gonna be the major heel on SD. Nope, I'd still rather watch RAW.
-WHAT A SWERVE.


RAW is still better SD. It actually feels like both shows have become worse. SD has lost their mega heel and now has Mark Henry as their big heel. RAW has lost Randy Orton and gained Big Show and Mysterio. yup, they made both shows worse. Who woulda thunk it


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

The show was alright. The Draft shows always seem rushed when they're three hours and this year, it was two hours. With the way they do the draft, they have to rush things to make the point of the show worthwhile.

The R-Truth promo was the best part of the show, the Battle Royal was decent and the main event was fine too. Smackdown is now even weaker than it was before though despite having Orton and I didn't think that was possible. The Cole/King stuff really needs to end at Extreme Rules too.

The Cena swerve was a bit pointless too but there's no way he shouldn't be on RAW. He's the face of the company and he's gonna be feuding with The Rock.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Done to Wade Barrett, he was the only one who wasn't cheering when Cena was drafted to Smackdown


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OMFG i think they're gonna FINALLY ACTUALLY USE Barrett on smackdown now! 


LOL @ Mark Henry top heel :lmao


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

Raw has so many heels now... The Miz, CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, Sheamus etc etc.

With them two picks they wasted on John Cena, they could have taken Sheamus to Smackdown and brought Kofi Kingston to Raw or something.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Cena went Silver Age Superman on the RAW roster :lmao


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> fpalm
> 
> Cena back on Raw.
> 
> I give up.


:lmao


----------



## Helldarado (Mar 29, 2011)

The show last night was alright, nothing spectacular. John Cena did a hell of a Rock impression in his promo though.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Just now caught up on RAW since the storm last night messed things up.

-The crowd on RAW was pumped, wow.
-Nice swerve that they did with Cena. I should have seen that coming since he was the first one drafted and then Orton was drafted.
-They continue to kill the Diva Division (before Kharma is going to do it anyway, literally). None of the Divas were drafted on RAW.
-They are going too long with these Lawler/Cole/JR matches. No one is entertained by Cole taking literally 5 minutes to stretch and mess with Ross/Lawler. They could have had a draft pick in the amount of time that was wasted.
-I like the rough look on Orton.

Good RAW this week.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DAMMIT I was ready to mark the fuck out for Goldberg at the end but nooooo had to be Cena! lol.

Anyway, Im now so confused as to who is winning titles at ER I'm not even going to comment.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> No. He was in one multiple tag team ladder match at Mania that one time. *Other than that, nothing.*


He has countless good matches with anybody he is put up against.

Can you name one bad match he has had since returning? You think its just a coincidence he brings the best out of every single guy he works with?

He is an outstanding worker, one of the best in the business.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well i've just caught Raw of my sky planner, and well with it not being a over-whelming draft show, it was somewhat alright albiet the cole/JR match.

Orton
Mark Henry (for the ratingz)
Sin Cara to smackdown

Rey Mysterio
Big Show
Alberto Del Rio (To Raw)

John Cena - Smackdown then back to raw.

Also, i hope i wasn't the only one who lauhed when R-Truth said "You're really starting to piss me off now". :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I enjoyed RAW last night. Like I said in the draft thread Raleigh is the most underrated crowd in the country. No one ever thinks about us but we are always a hot crowd. Tons of marks who get very into it. It was extremely loud after the show went off the air and Cena spoke for awhile. Pretty good show overall, no real surprises in the draft(outside of the very short Cena swerve but since he got drafted back it doesn't count) but a wholly entertaining show. Disappointed in no Sin Cara or Kong (Kharma) but of the shows I've been to it was one of the better.




DesolationRow said:


> Southern crowds are awesome. Being on a college campus helps a lot, too. Different crowd from most WWE crowds these days.



The RBC Center isn't actually on the campus. NC States campus arena is Reynolds Coliseum. RBC Center is a couple of miles away right next door to to the football stadium. Its where the Carolina Hurricanes play, and all the concerts and other stuff goes. Its actually a great venue.


----------



## Reem (Apr 26, 2011)

Really liking the look on the new rosters. Hoping Orton can bring on some of the up and coming superstars, especially DASHING. Dolph Ziggler is the big loser of this draft unfortunately, he should be over on Smackdown as the number one or number two heel. Still the draft really did shake things up.

Oh and R-Truth's promo was extremely entertaining.


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

Truth promo was awesome (why would you try and fail to censor Piss off -.-) and so was Codys... Excited for Kong aswell. I was very entertained tbh, and the crowd was nuts ^^


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow I guess I'll have to start watching Smackdown again.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> I enjoyed RAW last night. Like I said in the draft thread Raleigh is the most underrated crowd in the country. No one ever thinks about us but we are always a hot crowd. Tons of marks who get very into it. It was extremely loud after the show went off the air and Cena spoke for awhile. Pretty good show overall, no real surprises in the draft(outside of the very short Cena swerve but since he got drafted back it doesn't count) but a wholly entertaining show. Disappointed in no Sin Cara or Kong (Kharma) but of the shows I've been to it was one of the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very loud crowd you guys were great. MUCH better than London..Geez London fucking sucked.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

R-Truth is kind of like a hip hop Ahmed Johnson when he talks.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> This reminds me of the 2004 draft where Triple H got traded back almost immediately afterwards.


At least they put some thought into that one.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

"Sir! Sir! What about me?" Brodus Clay


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

slassar136 said:


> "Sir! Sir! What about me?" Brodus Clay


I lol'd.

It's back to back parties in the WWE aint it? Edge's retirement, Rock's birthday..


----------

